# Rate The Sig Above You v.7



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2005)

Yupp, lets get this thing going.




			
				moe said:
			
		

> DONT SPAM!
> 
> If you already rated a sig a few post ago, no need to re-rate it again, unless you changed your sig.
> 
> ...



This is a thread where people want to get their signature rated, not to get their post count up. If your current signature have already been rated a 5-7 times, then there is no need to still post here.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2005)

greatness as usual from you, pek. not your masterwork, but a good 9/10.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 26, 2005)

i like it 8/10


----------



## HiddenShinobi (Nov 26, 2005)

Very Bice


----------



## BooYah (Nov 26, 2005)

6.6/10....improve on the font


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Nov 26, 2005)

Great abstract BG, but the stock just isn't hitting me. I think it needs more contrast to fit in with the BG, and the cut off part at the bottom kind of defeats the purpose of going transparent in the first place. Solid job, just needs more fine tuning 7/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 26, 2005)

1st siggy nice effects 6.6/10
2nd siggy 8/10 i like it..
3rd siggy 7/10 cute stocks but im not fond of the typo


----------



## kite (Nov 26, 2005)

I love sigs that come off the bg like that, 9/10!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 26, 2005)

Could make the stock more blended to the BG, looks too empty, text is aight ... definitly got potential, keep experimenting it =]

7/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 26, 2005)

8/10

Nice, looks abit low on contrast to me though.


----------



## Nihao (Nov 26, 2005)

8/10

I like the effect you used on it. =]


----------



## Psyonic (Nov 26, 2005)

9/10

Font just a little hard


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 26, 2005)

8/10
strange...


----------



## Lingz (Nov 26, 2005)

8.5/10

Nice effect, I like it.


----------



## Bass (Nov 26, 2005)

7/10........


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 26, 2005)

1st: 6/10
2nd:8/10


----------



## Psyonic (Nov 26, 2005)

8/10.....


...


----------



## zero_absoluto (Nov 26, 2005)

7/10.
I lloks good but it looks kind of empty at some point.


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 27, 2005)

Pretty Darn cool.  Kind of wish you would have use Sasuke instead of Shikimaru, but you didn't loose points for that: 8/10

You realize his source image for the sig you rated was b&w right?  He just croped the guy.

Please rate my first Kong sig as well!


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 27, 2005)

6.9/10


';';....


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 27, 2005)

1st sig: 8.8/10...
2nd sig: 9.3/10...
3nd sig: 8.1/10...


----------



## BooYah (Nov 27, 2005)

7/10 its kind of simple 
8/10 i like it..


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 27, 2005)

Is that series any good?  I was thinking about getting it. Anyways I'd like it alot more if the blood didn't just come to a complete stop, if you know what I mean.  Fix that and I would rate it alot higher.  7/10.

Please rate my first Kong sig as well.


----------



## BooYah (Nov 27, 2005)

i have edited my siggy..

cowboy bebop-the colors are a lil bit dead..but its still nice 8/10
your king kong sigs ,well the stocks hve low quality its blurry 6/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 27, 2005)

Okay but the blood splatter under the gun feels very pasted-on. 7/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 27, 2005)

9/10 

Nice effect, nice sig!


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 27, 2005)

7.6/10
'.'.'..'..


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice link sig...mine's better, imo anyway--9.5/10
The other two I don't like as much... 8.5/10, 8/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice effects, but I think it's way too overbrushed. The stock and text are overblended. A good job overall, but it's too chaotic and hurts my head (not to be mean or anything


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 27, 2005)

I give them all a 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 27, 2005)

Gotta love Tifa and Misato. Both = 9/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 27, 2005)

Pretty...8/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 27, 2005)

9.6/10
'.'.'..'..


*Spoiler*: __ 



shh
*Spoiler*: __ 



wait
*Spoiler*: __ 



I love it...


----------



## RodMack (Nov 27, 2005)

overall, i give you a 7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 28, 2005)

Super Kick ass: 10/10
Almost super kick ass: 9/10
Don't like sorry: 7/10


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 28, 2005)

It's not colourfull...kinda dull...looks like a simple screenshot with some text ........5,5/10. Gomen Gomen


----------



## Notaku (Nov 28, 2005)

love it 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 28, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> It's not colourfull...kinda dull...looks like a simple screenshot with some text ........5,5/10. Gomen Gomen


I guess the fact that you cannot see my head says that I did a better job of making a "Predetor" like photo than I planed.  If you looke closely I had overlayed some random scan lines in there.  They are kind of faint, but if you look at Spike's shoulder you can see them easily, so that you know what you are looking for.

Sorry I just don't like it.  I think it is the odd font used.  5/10
A little better 7/10 8/10.... changed my mind ^_^


----------



## Raziel (Nov 28, 2005)

7.5/10

funny king kong pix...


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 28, 2005)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> I guess the fact that you cannot see my head says that I did a better job of making a "Predetor" like photo than I planed.
> 
> Sorry I just don't like it.  I think it is the odd font used.  5/10
> A little better 7/10



Lol who said I didn't see your head in it.......... nevertheless ?t doesn't look like a "predator" photo .

Now rating the siggy above....I like it...nice colours...simple and clean, just great 8,5/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 28, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> Lol who said I didn't see your head in it.......... nevertheless ?t doesn't look like a "predator" photo .
> 
> Now rating the siggy above....I like it...nice colours it gives a certain warmth, it's not to bussy..just great 9/10.


When you said that all I did was some screan shots and added text.  If you look closely around my face you can see that I liquified the area to match the contures of my face.  

As for your sig 7/10... don't like Tsundae's face in that picture, the rest is fine.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

1st sig - 8/10
2nd sig - 7.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 28, 2005)

She's hot

10/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 28, 2005)

Hmmm...Well im sure thats not the same band embrace I listen to sometimes keke...But its not that bad and it stands out around here since not many people use photo stock for sigs, nya. 

7/10

As for the other one...I like the Siggy itself and the garra animation isnt bad...The vegeta though is pretty pixelated and kinda hurts my eyes heh...

7/10 (8/10 if I ignore the vegeta keke)


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 28, 2005)

Totally adorable. 10/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome Cowboy Bebop sig. 9/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

7.3/10

Funny.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 28, 2005)

YAY suzuka heh...Although the attempt at transparency looks abit off...I guess it looks abit too much like a cutout? shrug still a nice image so 9/10 for you Lingz.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 28, 2005)

Yachiru, again! I suggest making it flow abit more if you desize it abit.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2005)

Quite ingenius 
8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 28, 2005)

I give it a 7/10


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 28, 2005)

First: 9/10  That pose is awesome.
Second: 8/10  If you add about 20 lens flares, then it should be perfect.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 28, 2005)

no sig?... 1/10........................., sorry. I can't see you anything sig....

*EDIT*: no, I mean your not sig... no character???????????????


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 29, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> no sig?... 1/10........................., sorry. I can't see you anything sig....


That's odd.  I can see it just fine.

Is anyone else having problems seeing my sig?


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Nov 29, 2005)

1: It's pretty good. I just have some issues with the stock and the text lower right (it's too pixelated). Doesn't quite seem balanced as well, but a good job nonetheless 8/10
2: Text attracts way too much attention and bg's kinda plain. I say less imposing text would do the trick. 7/10
3: Solid job. not fond of the font, but it doesn't look bad. 7.5/10

EDIT: That was for Lain


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 29, 2005)

Vil I can see it...Although I dont know if id call that a sig. :sad 

Ummm...its...a...ummm...Nice bar? And...Ok I dont have anything else I can say its a bar with text on it.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 29, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Vil I can see it...Although I dont know if id call that a sig. :sad
> 
> Ummm...its...a...ummm...Nice bar? And...Ok I dont have anything else I can say its a bar with text on it.


Yeah, I didn't make it, and didn't expect to really get rated on it, seeing as it isn't anything fancy.  It's more making fun of when people get all pissy and angry over an internet argument and flame each other.  I probably should've said something about there not being any need to rate my sig.

That said, skip over me and don't rate my sig.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2005)

...5/10... yeah >.>


----------



## Raziel (Nov 29, 2005)

funny...7/10
rate this


----------



## Shogun (Nov 29, 2005)

8/10 renji always kicks ass


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 29, 2005)

Funny footballers 7/10
 Fat Kids Suck? 6/10

BTW,


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 29, 2005)

Ayanami Rei and Seras Victoria are both sw33t..nice, simple and good. 7,5/10 for both although you might wanna try some blending .


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

7.5/10

Simple but nice


----------



## RodMack (Nov 29, 2005)

just a stock with scanlines blended in. 6/10


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 29, 2005)

I like them all!! The stocks are great,the bg's are nice bright and flashy 9/10


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2005)

7.5/10, nice BG.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 29, 2005)

HARVEY keke...Luv that show so funny. Great siggy too...I really like the style of it for shure.

10/10


----------



## SkriK (Nov 29, 2005)

Hmmm, kinda boring. Too simple for my taste. But it suits well with the stock. 7/10.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 29, 2005)

7/10
'.'
.'


----------



## Raziel (Nov 29, 2005)

10/10..........


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh wow really pretty ina abstract way. I really luv the colors and designs. Its abit on the bright side but overall 9/10


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 29, 2005)

Kinda boring and plain...6/10...no details


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 29, 2005)

5.5/10, I'd say good effect, but this is weird char.....



----------



## Sketchy (Nov 29, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> 5.5/10, I'd say good effect, but this is weird char.....
> 


What is wierd:amazed ....5.5 that hurts ing!!!


7/10""   ""


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 29, 2005)

Awesome Tsunade sig 8/10.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 29, 2005)

top one: I like the stock, and the blending is pretty good. 9/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 29, 2005)

gorey buh its all good 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 29, 2005)

9/10 love the lighting.


----------



## Aether (Nov 29, 2005)

nice stock 8.5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 29, 2005)

The flashing name effect is cool, but the background is much to blurry. 7/10


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 29, 2005)

Like I said in your other thread, I like your sig a lot.  8.5/10

Ok, I actually have a sig I made now (the second one).  It's simple, and took about 5 minutes tops.  Ignore the first one.

To reiterate, vote on the second sig, not the first one.  I don't want to cause any confusion this time.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 29, 2005)

Ace combat owns. 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Haha thats pretty funny haruka and theres something to be said for a fun siggy keke.

9/10 for you mister.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 30, 2005)

Hell yeah! FUCK YOU, 11.9/10 :amazed
///
*numpad is sh!t*¿¿¿


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Sooo many to rate heh...Ummm ill go with 9/10...Yea thats good. Seras is a 10 fer shure because...well its seras heh.   Rei is 9 because its simple and beautiful. The last one is ok but I like the other two better so 8.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 30, 2005)

10/10.  I love that pose.  She looks so cool.


----------



## P-Nut (Nov 30, 2005)

7/10 Looks neat, is it an old game?


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice leaf effect, 8/10.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 30, 2005)

I like what you did with the effects, 8/10.


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice warm colours and a winking Sakura...9/10!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm going to have to dock you for blending Tsunade's breasts.

But other than that, 8/10.


----------



## Nybarius (Nov 30, 2005)

8/10

I've always been a fan of your sigs, honestly :>


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 30, 2005)

lol.  I wish you did a better sharingan, but what can you do?  8/10


I think this is a bit more realistic (kind of, there are no real sharingan like eyes in nature that I know of), you can use it if you want.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice stock, but abit dark for my tastes. So...8/10.


----------



## TGC (Nov 30, 2005)

wow that looks amazing 9/10...


----------



## BooYah (Nov 30, 2005)

7.8/10 for both


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 30, 2005)

P-Nut said:
			
		

> 7/10 Looks neat, is it an old game?


Nope.  It came out October 24, 2004.  It's easily on of my favorite games of 2004, and of all time, for that matter.

Elfen Lied rocks so hard.  10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Very very nice BooYah...The only thing that kinda sticks out about is the blood/gun at the bottom, but other then that excellent. 9.5/10  

*edit* Dangit Viln beat me heh.  

Hmm lemme see here...Simple but kinda nice. Needs a border though.  7.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2005)

More could have been done with the bg but its neat 7.6/10

Made these fast, will probably be giveaways, anyway:


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 30, 2005)

top one: Its very good.  Nice job blending the stock and background.  The only flaw IMO is that the dust/smoke in front of Naruto is a bit too light.

bottom one: I love it.  The stock is excellent and its blended with the bg really well.  The background itself is really simple, but fits the stock and font. 9.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 30, 2005)

Awesome text, effect, and drawing. 10/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Nov 30, 2005)

like the avy, funny 8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting illustration...Still could use some kinda something...A border...effect...Anything heh.  

7/10


----------



## Sakashi (Nov 30, 2005)

8/10 i like the cutting out of ur stock. Just don't like the BG.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 30, 2005)

I love marvel. Great Spiderman sig. 10/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 30, 2005)

ehehe funny 8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 1, 2005)

Nicely done....but I guess it would be better if the stock was the top layer...so you would get that the girl is actually standing in the blood...overall nicely done 8,5/10!!


----------



## BooYah (Dec 1, 2005)

i like the bg its so nice and the stock...i just dont like the font...8/10


----------



## Notaku (Dec 1, 2005)

great 10/10


----------



## BooYah (Dec 1, 2005)

i really like how u do ur signs and ur stocks are so cute...both 8.7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

8.5/10 very nice...


----------



## majac (Dec 1, 2005)

8/10 nice illustrasion and effects


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

10/10. really cool!!

9/10 lol funny


----------



## RodMack (Dec 1, 2005)

nice blood effects. 8.5/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 1, 2005)

8/10

nice quality...but kind of disturbing.


----------



## BooYah (Dec 1, 2005)

ehehe its not ma thang but its alright 7/10


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Dec 1, 2005)

Your cutting of stock, ain't great-- but it's bearable, 7/10

Pink seems to be your theme, eh? 8/10


----------



## BooYah (Dec 1, 2005)

left side of the background is kinda empty..but i like the color of the background.. 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2005)

Blood kinda stops at the bottom, but it's still pretty nice.

9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever told you that you really captured the essence of Gai there crazy? :rofl

Still one of the more unique sigs in NF keke...9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 1, 2005)

10/10 love chicks with guns


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

9/10

Maybe lower brightness?


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Its...ummm...snowmen? well its definatly different thats for sure...Ahem ill go with 6/10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2005)

Girls + Guns + Expletives = gold.

9/10


----------



## sonnie_skies (Dec 1, 2005)

'tis very silly, but fun.  i don't personally like the style, but it really fits the picture and makes it funnier.  6/10


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

6/10 funny


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2005)

8/10, it's so odd, yet somewhat appealing.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

Not bad 8.3/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the stock and the colors...Its abit on the big side though and the right has too much emptiness for my taste. Typo is so-so...ill go with 7/10


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

8/10

Girlz and gunz= perfect


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

9/10 very funny


----------



## Haruka (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a crazy stock. And made beautifully.


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

6/10

Just cuz you said Chamcham is your rice bitch you get -3.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 1, 2005)

thats funny 9/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 1, 2005)

brushing would go well with the pixel stretch and it'll look better in JPEG format so that the stock won't look pixilated. i give it a 6.5/10


----------



## Blackvoice (Dec 1, 2005)

10/10 i love the last sig


----------



## N' FaMoS (Dec 1, 2005)

10/10 jus 4 that iPod giffie!

datz soo sexy


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

I hate 50 cent but its a good looking sig otherwise...so...ummm...8/10 heh.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, I didn't even notice there were any sigs.  I was too busy looking at the GIF.  

Boondocks Sig:  I like it.  Its fairly simple, but it has an origional look to it and I like the stock.  It could use a border, and personally I'd move the text to the lower right hand corner so it would give a better view of the stock and be a bit easier to read.  Plus its a great comic strip.  It's been a while since I read it, but why the hell does he have a sword?  However, I must admit, he looks surprisingly cool with it.  7.5/10

edit: holy pop culture reference Batman!  I was beat to it by two people.

I like it alot.  The stock is awsome and I've always liked sigs where the stock wasn't contained by the banner.  The banner itself isn't bad either.  its nothing exceptional, but it gets the job done.  The font could be better though.  I like you choice of text. 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm...im trying to remeber if ive rated yours before Neo...Nah I dont think so heh.

Luv the color choice and the whole overall feel of the sig is pretty damn cool. 9/10 fer shure.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 2, 2005)

Very nice sig. Really gets its point across.  10/10


----------



## BooYah (Dec 2, 2005)

its pretty  i like teh colors 8.5/10


----------



## XfayeVX (Dec 2, 2005)

9/10.  i like it.  it's almost contradictory to itself, which is cool. 

that just made no sense, whatsoever...hahaha oh well.   

nice job!


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 2, 2005)

For a first sig it is decent....but you might wanna look up some tutorials about brushing and blending. 6/10


----------



## Blackvoice (Dec 2, 2005)

7/10 can't really see the goods on tsunade


----------



## rinka (Dec 2, 2005)

i hate that last sig so i won't rate it 

all of the other three sigs are nice, except the first one ain't anime, so i rate it lower =P
1st: 6/10
2nd: 8.5/10
3rd: 8.9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 2, 2005)

7.5/10 too bright/faded in those corners...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 2, 2005)

Endless does the most wonderful work...I really cant point out anything I dont like except for nitpicky things and that tells me its pretty darn good heh... 10/10

*edit* haha tal beat me...Oh well...Its a nice anbu siggy...Border doesnt really fit it, but good nonetheless.


----------



## XfayeVX (Dec 2, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> For a first sig it is decent....but you might wanna look up some tutorials about brushing and blending. 6/10



that's what i get for photoshopping drunk.  LoL :


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 2, 2005)

looks ok get a better stock 5/10


----------



## Elric (Dec 2, 2005)

6/10, stock kinda LQ, dont like font


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 2, 2005)

Very cool/pretty.  Galaxies are awsome to look at. 10/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice stock, I love the text. But the dark quality makes the picture dull. 9/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 2, 2005)

Lol, 7/10

8.5/10

~~~


----------



## Haruka (Dec 2, 2005)

This is an awesome work, no black lines, but everything is painted. I love it. 10/10


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 2, 2005)

thats cool a new look 8/10:


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 2, 2005)

eh, not digging that font at all. Just doesnt seem to fit... Not sure what that stock is, but it looks kinda cool, so ..... 6.75/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

Love the sig, by the text needs to be more dynamic. 8/10


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 3, 2005)

8/10. The BG was to plain for my liking...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 3, 2005)

4 sigs?...

Jubei Himura 9/10
Kyuubi Naruto 10/10
Saiyiu Rai X 9/10
Jubei Ninpucho 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 3, 2005)

9/10
It's nice fanart, but I just don't like ino x shika


----------



## RodMack (Dec 3, 2005)

nice vector sig and Ichigo stock. 8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 3, 2005)

Ayayay multiple sigs...always hard...Overall the quality is good. Nice stock on each and the Bgs are pretty decent. I guess a 8.5/10 overall score is about right.


----------



## poopyfish (Dec 3, 2005)

w00t, i love sigies, not confined by boreders. overall, poyfect 8.75378/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 3, 2005)

So strange...
7/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 3, 2005)

9/10 it's really nice, no border?...

clicking my signature have 2 more...

\/​


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 3, 2005)

Kick ass fan art, however too big. I give it: 8/10


----------



## BooYah (Dec 3, 2005)

7/10..i like the background though the stock needs more blending ...font is kind of out of place...^^


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 3, 2005)

7/10 sig doesnt look 2 clear (could be my tft though )


----------



## BooYah (Dec 3, 2005)

i hate sakura(because she always cries..haha) but u got some awesome sig there 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 3, 2005)

6/10 the stock looks a little choppy and the blood would have looked better under her feet.....


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

8.5/10

Very unique sig. work!


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 3, 2005)

I guess I'll get mine rated one last time.

The font is way too small.  I don't like the jagged edges all that much either.  They just don't seem appropriate for the sig.  I like the lace at the bottom, but I'd suggest doing away with the current border completely and getting a fancy looking border from google and putting it around the picture.  Idk if you made the background or if it was already on the picture, but either way it looks good.  If you made it I'd like to know how.  I'd be good for this Shikamaru sig I was planning on making.  5.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

The text suits the theme well, blueish grunge fits the stock. 10/10


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 3, 2005)

8/10 rofl........................


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 3, 2005)

I give it an 8/10, cool idea...


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

Really old sigs, need a change of your atire. 8/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2005)

Catchy 7/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

Rey Ze Burrel, one of the most underrated pilots in GSD. Great sig. 10/10


----------



## Misk (Dec 3, 2005)

rice....8.8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 3, 2005)

pretty cool 9/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 3, 2005)

like it 8/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 3, 2005)

8.5/10 hitting the bottle l0lz


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

o rly? y tho? 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't understand why there is a bar code, but it is funny none the less. 8/10


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2005)

lol i love those anti-inspirational posters 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> I don't understand why there is a bar code, but it is funny none the less. 8/10


"-pay the *Price*"

You idiot.


Wewt, akuma. 10/10


----------



## Sakashi (Dec 4, 2005)

7/10 it made me giggle.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 4, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 4, 2005)

8.3/10
funny!........


----------



## Noex (Dec 4, 2005)

hahahah soo cool, i use that wierd vector thiny alot hahahah those organe thingys rocks and the bg is cool and blue ^_^ ill give ya 7.8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 4, 2005)

8/10 it's cool


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2005)

A contrast layer + something more in background could make it much better 7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 4, 2005)

Iz likes it a lot. 9.5/10



			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> "-pay the *Price*"
> 
> You idiot.



Thats not very nice.  If you where trying to make it look like you should purchace the sig, you should have made the barcode like a price tag or something.  You know add an actual price, like 4 bowls of rice or something.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 4, 2005)

7/10 plain and simple


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

I really like that first sig 9/10
Bottom one 7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 4, 2005)

Tifa one's not bad 8.3/10

Nice stock, but the background just doesnt go with it at all... 6/10


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 4, 2005)

ANBU's are ok. 8/10


----------



## Tonza (Dec 4, 2005)

7/10 Stock is too blurry.


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 4, 2005)

Its supposed 2 be! i wanted it that way.

8/10. yoh pwns.


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 4, 2005)

I dont like Itachi... ^^'
6/10


----------



## SkriK (Dec 4, 2005)

It's just a cut-out from a manga... 4/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> Iz likes it a lot. 9.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not very nice.  If you where trying to make it look like you should purchace the sig, you should have made the barcode like a price tag or something.  You know add an actual price, like 4 bowls of rice or something.


I'm sorry, but no.



8/10...........


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Dec 4, 2005)

hahaha 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

Great lighting and stock, But what does the G, and the backwards G mean? 10/10

Again, great lighting but the darkness around the text doesn't fit. 8/10

If I were you, i would enhance the quality abit. 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 4, 2005)

I still think that the bar code looks dumb, but yeah.  8/10
The fact that you play DDR is too cool.  Can you pass that Max *whatever* on heavy?  I wish I could.  I can pass most of the 9 footers, but I prefur In the Groove.  10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

I give them a combined 7/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> I still think that the bar code looks dumb, but yeah.  8/10
> The fact that you play DDR is too cool.  Can you pass that Max *whatever* on heavy?  I wish I could.  I can pass most of the 9 footers, but I prefur In t
> he Groove.  10/10


 Asking people if they play on heavy is like asking if they goto these forums.
It's always a yes.
I A'd Max 300 and Max Unlimited. 
DDR got too easy for me, so I switched to ITG also. I can almost do all of Delirium also.

Well, back on topic:

1st: 9/10

2nd 8/10


----------



## Elric (Dec 5, 2005)

lol...8/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

10/10 awesome abstract...


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 5, 2005)

Bloody Sig:  9.5/10.  Almost perfect.  It is very well done, I just don't like how you put in your user name.  The font doesn't go with the whole carnage feel of the sig.

Rei:  I like the "baseballish" font for Rei's name.  Her stock image is nice as well.  I like the use of lighter colors ("Easter" colors). 10/10

EDIT:


			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> Asking people if they play on heavy is like asking if they goto these forums.


I was just asking because most of my friends cannot play heavy.  One of my lady friends took 5 tries to pass the first training mode... umm.... trial.  I sadly haven't passed any of the Maxes :sad


----------



## badsketching (Dec 5, 2005)

sweet perview of the movie!!! 9/10

link: always good 9/10

and the other two 10/10 

wish i could do bg like that


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 5, 2005)

7/10 it's so plain and simple.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

8/10 on the first one, not bad

9/10 on the second one, just because I like Colossus.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 5, 2005)

8.5/10

Funny and unique.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 5, 2005)

9.5/10 one of the better vector sigs I've seen...


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 5, 2005)

really like the bg, looks like water 9/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 5, 2005)

7/10 - The font is cut off at the bottom.


----------



## Misk (Dec 5, 2005)

6/10
7/10
'''''


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 5, 2005)

cool, although i dont get the "Crazy rooster" part (or Mugen for that matter. Guy's name?) 9/10


----------



## albel (Dec 5, 2005)

8.5\10,  fun lol i like it

you should make them dance


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 5, 2005)

small but cool. It needs a border all the way around; you missed the bottom. 7.8/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

I luv it, 9.8/10

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 5, 2005)

I give it an overall 9/10.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

yes, it's a new sig. AWESOME SEXY, STOCK, EFFECT, ETCC!!! @_@ 10/10

ONE PIECE!


----------



## Rose (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10!

I love the first one!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 6, 2005)

yay!!! awesome cute sig! I luv Sasuke x Sakura \o/ 15/10

BTW, your spoiler tag inside awesome fanart @_@.....


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 6, 2005)

9/10 for both


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10   "  "


----------



## Lingz (Dec 6, 2005)

6/10

Don't quite understand the boxes..

--


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

pretty cool 8.8/10


----------



## BooYah (Dec 6, 2005)

ahehe kewl i wish the fonts a lil bit more blended with the background 8/10


----------



## Raziel (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10 ... nifty


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok...so...um...its...a picture?

Well ok then...5/10 since I have no clue who those people are XD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2005)

It's pretty dark, and the writing it illegible, but it looks ok..

7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

lol first time rating one of your hand-drawn ones. 9/10. Funny


----------



## Lingz (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice sig by genjo.

8.6/10

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

Like I said in your thread lingz thats really lovely work...The vectoring is great and the stock is too cute. 9.5/10  

Ayaya and whaddya mean you cant read it crazy? It says...

By my Sword

I will fight until my life is no more

By my life

I swear to protect the life of my Lords

By my death

I shall never lie to my word​


----------



## Noex (Dec 6, 2005)

that is sooooo cool women + waepons what more can you ask for 8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 6, 2005)

Lol how cute Kisame and Itachi in Christmas outfits !! 9/10!!!

For the mindless amongst us....rate the signature and not the banners!!


----------



## Haruka (Dec 6, 2005)

Text=Bad. You need to fix it so it blends in with the background. Nice stock though. 8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

tsunade's cool, but that's not the best stock... too bright at the bottom (and not because it blocks out her boobs :rolleyes) 7.2/10


----------



## Misk (Dec 6, 2005)

8.9/10
''''''''''''''''


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

Pretty cool looking...except mugen has some funky hair going on there XD.

Nice colors and very clean though so 8.5/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 6, 2005)

Awesome stock, but the text is hard to read. 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 6, 2005)

Hilarious  9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 6, 2005)

9/10 its alright nice backgrounds


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 6, 2005)

Cool stock image.  You should have picked a different color for your font color.  8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice as always 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 6, 2005)

1st - nice division of colours. 8/10

2nd - good colours. stock's a bit too bright though. 7/10


----------



## Elric (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10, looking good, just change font ^^


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 7, 2005)

that looks good 9/10:


----------



## Lingz (Dec 7, 2005)

6/10

Needs a baorder, typo and brushing is abit off.

--


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 7, 2005)

Love it.  Every thing seems to work with each other. 10/10


----------



## Mori` (Dec 7, 2005)

9/10 for the some things sig, you do a great job on blending yourself into images nicely, just the text could do with being done a little differently I think.

The fork one just makes me laugh so much, 10/10 for humour


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 7, 2005)

8/10 simple, clean and nice


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 7, 2005)

10/10 for Murasaki's...Mura just does the best stuff keke.

9/10 for yours that you made GhosT...The new version is really great.


----------



## Misk (Dec 7, 2005)

a tad morbid 8/10


----------



## Wierd Divide (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks really good, a tad busy but that makes it look even cooler. 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool sig 9/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 7, 2005)

Mmmm... clevage.  Everything else is nice as well.  10/10


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Dec 7, 2005)

1st one is cool 8/10
second one is really awsome gotta love unique 9/10


----------



## Kazuo Nidori (Dec 7, 2005)

5/10

pretty good although the overall tone doesn't really say much for it imo


----------



## albel (Dec 7, 2005)

i think its fun 9\10


----------



## TheDarkFirefly (Dec 7, 2005)

nice and simple 9/10

just don't like the size


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 7, 2005)

uuuummmm simple and kinda funny 9/10:


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 7, 2005)

The look on his face is kind of funny (not that you had anything to do with that), but the font seems... edgy... and the erasing job around the stock image is kind of poor.  5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 7, 2005)

Alright alright...Looky no more dark scary siggy k? xD

Oh and bronz...The photo manip one is pretty cool I must say 8/10

As for the second one...Keke thats just hilarious...9.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 7, 2005)

not as cute as the avy, but still cute. 8.999/10


----------



## Ryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Like everything but the text, really.. 

8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 7, 2005)

6/10
..............


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 7, 2005)

Alittle on the small side, but otherwise absolutely incredible...Really luving it ichinii. 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

I really like the colors, good job. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea I figured we needed alittle bit more "Christmas" around here arch.  

Even though ive never played the game before I really like that image heh... 8.5/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 8, 2005)

9/10 Well done, like the stock & theme


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

You improved the owls eyes keke...Now he'll pwn that mouse even more xD.

9/10.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 8, 2005)

Sry have to post:

((It wasn't me who improved the eye!!  A kind member who got his name changed to something or other did it and sent it in.)))


----------



## Elric (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL!, very funny 9/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Dec 8, 2005)

7/10

'';';'.,

=)


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 8, 2005)

They are both nice....a bit overblended and no boarder...7/10 .


----------



## RodMack (Dec 8, 2005)

nice bg colour. 8/10


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 8, 2005)

9/10. 2nd one is smexxy!


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 8, 2005)

8.75/10

Thats really funny if you watch bleach.


----------



## Sakura4Ever (Dec 8, 2005)

Animation: 9/10 flow really nice and very creative
Sig: 5/10 Dislike the BG, but colours and stock fit good


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ah like I said in your thread I just LUV luv luv the typo...It fits in with the siggy beautifully and I really like the blending job you did.  9.5/10


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 8, 2005)

Gud but ive seen it before. 9.5/10


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 8, 2005)

6/10

The first pic is fuzzy as shit. The .gif is alright but it seems out of place and that quick Naruto sign annoyed me.


----------



## Tonza (Dec 8, 2005)

7/10 ........?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 8, 2005)

8.9/10

Very pretty.

--


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Simple yet eligant.  I like it. 9/10



			
				Magdalena said:
			
		

> You improved the owls eyes keke...Now he'll pwn that mouse even more xD.


Thx I did it.  I was bord and I always wanted to do a better sharingan photoedit.

First attempt (It is the one at first glance that doesn't look PSed)
Second attempt (A higher quality pic of ze owl in the animated gif)


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

:rofl

Nice one bronz...You are ze mahster of photo manip xD.

Ah nuttter and I already rated yours...Ummm...*Looks up*...

AH LINGZ keke...I really like it. The colors are really pretty and simplicity is indeed a wonderful thing. 9.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Love the Christmas theme.  Very artsy look to it. 11/10.

Don't want to seem like a post whore but I just spent the past couple of hours trying to make the Kong Mosaic Sig.  Main problem is that the compy kept on running out of space (I had a 1.5 Gig temp file going with this guy (the original is 4 times bigger).


----------



## Wierd Divide (Dec 8, 2005)

That Kong sig is excellent, I really liked that image before you manip'd it, it looks even cooler with the other stills.


----------



## Misk (Dec 8, 2005)

hmm 7.6/10


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

Text is bleh... 7/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

They are all incredible, I love them. 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 8, 2005)

I give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 8, 2005)

YEYSYSYESYYSESYEYSSYEYSSEY You finally changed out your attire!
10/10.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10

----


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 9, 2005)

9/10 simple but beautifuL


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 9, 2005)

A tad small, but I LUV the stock xD Im not really sure about the BG though...With that stock it feels like it should have a brighter happier BG keke...Still cute though 8.5/10


----------



## Kazuo Nidori (Dec 9, 2005)

9/10
Real nice, just real nice *nods head in approval*


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice but i dont like big sigs. 8/10


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 9, 2005)

its blurred and kinda sloppy...6/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 9, 2005)

In principle it is neat, but I would have added more players.  I hate watching the NBA, college b-ball all the way!  7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

Both of them, 10/10. 

Incredible Talent. Keep on truckin' dude.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice effects, and pretty nice typo.

8.4/10

--


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10 it's ok...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 9, 2005)

I really like the top sig. Overall 9/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 9, 2005)

Well while i dont usually like that kinda stuff its a very nice stock keke...Shes very pretty and im luving that hat. The effects and the BG really suit it too...

9.5/10


----------



## Akujin-Sama (Dec 9, 2005)

Awwwww it's so pretty! 10/10


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

9/10 good.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10 ..........


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 9, 2005)

posting at teh same time as me... F'n HILARIOUS!!! 9/10
I dont like the rodents.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 9, 2005)

I dont really like basketball, but its kindof an interesting idea...I just wish you'd made it bigger...Ya know put more guys in it or something xD

7/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 9, 2005)

8/10
it's just too big!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 9, 2005)

8/10 ......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

Top: 4/10.
Middle: 7/10.
Bottom: 8/10.


----------



## albel (Dec 9, 2005)

lol just photos.....7\10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 9, 2005)

No bottom border, it's a stock with no rendering at all, and text doesn't fit.
7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 9, 2005)

@ichinii: But I like...ummm...nevermind xD. 

And Haruka...Change your darn siggy you rice freak keke...sigh...But its still done well although that handdrawn stuff below it kinda distracts my eye alot.  

7/10.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 9, 2005)

10/10 I luv it, nice girl, text and flowers... *MERRY CHRISTMAS* -,-

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Haruka (Dec 9, 2005)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> @ichinii: But I like...ummm...nevermind xD.
> 
> And Haruka...Change your darn siggy you rice freak keke...sigh...But its still done well although that handdrawn stuff below it kinda distracts my eye alot.
> 
> 7/10.


Hey, don't go all robocop on me. 

I'm really not obsessed with rice. I just eat it everyday because i'm asian.
 Handdrawn in paint owns you. 
Get new eyes.​
8/10
.
.
.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe, their pretty funny. 7/10


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 9, 2005)

A little plain but nice. 8/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

I like the stock and the typo, but the background is a bit sparse. 8/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not sure what it is, but it looks great. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 10, 2005)

I give it an overall 9/10.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 10, 2005)

8.2/10 ... splattery


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 10, 2005)

wow... 10/10... I feel understand this is photo, not sig....but so true....


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 10, 2005)

1st - to big! ..nice stock and colors. 7/10
2nd - kinda plain.. text looks good. 6/10
3rd - the text is perfect, colors r good 2. but two stocks always mess up the sig imo. 7/10


----------



## Taxman (Dec 10, 2005)

I have to give an 8/10 just for the garfield sig...xD...but the subzero one is cool as well...wasn't that one of your older ones because I might have seen that on NC...hmmm...


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah its pretty old =p

8.5/10for the yamamoto.. reminds me of a soifon sig on NC

who are you on NC? o.o


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 10, 2005)

7/10 too much brushing on Zub....


----------



## Lingz (Dec 10, 2005)

8.5/10 for Lacus
7/10 Hou - Too bright

---


----------



## Tonza (Dec 10, 2005)

8/10 overall good but text is bit hard to read.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very cool siggy.  I like the layout of the hues and brightness.  10/10


----------



## albel (Dec 10, 2005)

lol i love the transition 8.7\10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 10, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 10, 2005)

9/10
.
.
.


----------



## Swol (Dec 10, 2005)

5/10
Would like to see color!!!!


okay instead of anime character, i thought that i made a sig of spawn scince hes such a badass character himself.  so dotn hate if ur not into the american characters 


Note: Custom made the skull on the background.  i no i no it looks really fishy, but i couldn't find any good resolution spawn logo so i had to make one up.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 10, 2005)

Ah so many...which am I suppose to comment on xD...

Um the spawn ones rock hard keke...Especially the one with the axe...just luving that. 10/10 fer shure.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 10, 2005)

Love the stock. 10/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 11, 2005)

Funny 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 11, 2005)

First: 9/10... love the stock image but I don't like the font used for your user name.
Second:  10/10  I still think that it all fits
Third:  Haven't raited this one yet  !  8/10  The quality of the stock image on the right seems to be low.  Love the rest of it though!  Just find a better stock of that part of the sig.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 11, 2005)

I give it an overall 9/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

Robin = *hawt*.  Definitely a 10/10 from me. ^^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 11, 2005)

A lil bright, but awesome! 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 11, 2005)

I like the gravitation sig alot.  Everything seems to work well together.  10/10


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 11, 2005)

The first one I reat 7/10 but the King Kong one is awesome 9.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

9/10 for your sig as well.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 11, 2005)

Needs a border. Great sig. 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 15, 2005)

^ It has a white one if you look closely.  Nice MS Paint edit of the Current users.  6/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 15, 2005)

1st sig = 9/10, very nice.

2nd sig = 7/10, not special...


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool sigs. I especially like the one with Rei. 

9/10
10/10
8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 15, 2005)

Yay Mai keke...Its really nice, but abit on the bright side. 9/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet sweet SWEET! Love the colors. My only complaint is that it's a little empty, but the simplicity has its appeal. Text is great. 9.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmmm, Interesting..

1st sig - 7/10 too blurry and busy
2nd sig - 7.5/10
3rd sig - 8.4/10

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 15, 2005)

I try not to post again so soon but...Damnit Lingz I like that sig keke...Grumble I must find a way to steal your talent xD.

The typo is great and the overall strong feel of the colors is wonderful...To sum it up its simple, but the colors make a powerful impression.

10/10 fer you Mr. Lingz heh.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 15, 2005)

Pretty cool 8/10.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

8.5/10 I love a woman in a hat...


----------



## Haruka (Dec 15, 2005)

AMg nybs. 10;10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 15, 2005)

7/10..................


----------



## RodMack (Dec 15, 2005)

7.5/10 overall.

I like your top sig. Your other sigs are ok.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2005)

6.9 / 10 It doesnt really have a bg and the zickzack part on the left takes away a lot im.


----------



## TGC (Dec 16, 2005)

8/10...........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 16, 2005)

both get a 7/10. nice.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 16, 2005)

6/10........


----------



## Lingz (Dec 16, 2005)

8/10
7/10
7.5/10

--


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 16, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Blackvoice (Dec 16, 2005)

i love the subtleties 8/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 16, 2005)

Bad text, simple sigs. 7/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 16, 2005)

Again, I love rice. 10/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 16, 2005)

Plain and simple, yet mystifying. o_o 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 16, 2005)

Endless rain rules, 9/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 16, 2005)

I really like the picture, although, the lightening or what ever you did to the border is kind of distracting.  9/10 (10/10 if you just had the white/black border).


----------



## Archssor (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice christmas spirit and your other sig is crazy. O_o

9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow thats Hawt Arch...I really luv that pic...Really draws me into it in a big way. Simple beauty at its best heh.

10/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 16, 2005)

cool sig, great stock...8 /10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know much about Rap and R&B artists, but The signature is great. Good stock, effect, and text. 10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 16, 2005)

i will join in!
hmmm pandas are cool and i love sleep......7/10
for the sasuke sig i will give 9/10
and for the rice..... rice rocks so 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 16, 2005)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 16, 2005)

nice like the effect i will go with 9/10 too! ^_^


----------



## RodMack (Dec 16, 2005)

Cute stock, good brushing and shiny-ness. 8/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 16, 2005)

sexy lady~ 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2005)

Intresting bg but dont thinkt hat the stock fits really 6.9/10

Forced myself to make a signature, the black isnt a part of the signature it just shows how it looks like on black bg.


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

eh....... 7/10
i like the pick but the black kinda draws you away from the sig itself


----------



## Archssor (Dec 17, 2005)

You don't have a sig up, so I check your profile.

I really like your second one, very unique...great job peK.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 17, 2005)

so artistic...
love the second one and 3rd ones
9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

Kirby! i like it 8/10


----------



## moer (Dec 17, 2005)

great sig easily 9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

lol i love that picture! 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 17, 2005)

Very cute and simple looking(In a good way xD). Cant wait to see it with the matching avy. 

9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

ooh like the colors and the christmas spirit 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 17, 2005)

I like your stock. Good job! ^_^


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

love the landscape love the horizon one and the woods sig 9/10 for each


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 17, 2005)

Cute stock and nice bg 8,5/10 !


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

i like the glitterish part and the colors are great: 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

10/10. Pretty good, To cute though O_O


----------



## CrazyPig (Dec 17, 2005)

5/10 sorry not the greatest but at least not the worst Ive seen


----------



## itachi-kun (Dec 17, 2005)

That orichimaru sig is really nice love the rain effect 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 17, 2005)

A pretty nifty animated sig.  Some of the fames seem too long (when you are "stretching" the normal sig in the 45 deg angle).  7.5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

i like the holiday spirit with the guys playing checkers! 9/10
the kong sig is cool 9/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 17, 2005)

9/10
simple


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh geebus, Kirby. 

I love the digital effect. 10/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2005)

Omg Panda 7/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 17, 2005)

8.7/10
()()


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

Kir/10.

You know what I mean.


----------



## moer (Dec 17, 2005)

7/10, matchs your sig nicely


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

Rofl, funny cat. Hurts my eyes though. You might want to desize the sig. 
8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 17, 2005)

haha fat panda hun...Kinda funny looking, but kinda cute heh.

8/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

KAWAII GIRL! (again) 9.5/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 17, 2005)

Kawaii Naruto.  Awesome background, nice typo and the stock placement ... great job overall. I like it a lot =)


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice i like the blue crystals(or whatever they are) in the back and the guy looks nice overall 8/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

I really like the pic, and the background goes well. Typo's very nice. 10/10


----------



## albel (Dec 18, 2005)

fun and simple 9\10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 18, 2005)

Simple, but very effective...My favorite kindof siggy keke.

9/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

I like the pic, and the typo. 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 18, 2005)

a rendering of some kind?
8.8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 18, 2005)

I give this an 8/10.


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 18, 2005)

nice mixture 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 18, 2005)

Its abit overly blurry, but I kinda like the BG and the text is cute heh...

7.5/10


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 18, 2005)

6/10

The girl's lighting doesnt match the rest of the sig (no fading) and the typing gets to me.


----------



## Cero (Dec 18, 2005)

nice stock 9/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 19, 2005)

9.9/10 Cute xD


----------



## Cero (Dec 19, 2005)

KAWAII! 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 19, 2005)

Cool sig 9/10.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2005)

Dont really think that the splatter and the vectorish fits, nice neverhteless 7.5/10


----------



## moer (Dec 19, 2005)

nice wierd green layer you got there, with a nice pic to 8/10


----------



## Noex (Dec 19, 2005)

well that one pretty much say it all: i quote: WTF?!?! heheheh 7/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 19, 2005)

awwww i love the stock in the christmas sig! 9/20
the mugen one hmm...... 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 19, 2005)

AGAIN, I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Noex (Dec 19, 2005)

B00bs.................uhm........i mean nice font, and colors <.<...........>.> hehehe im kidding but its cool 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 19, 2005)

The christmas one is cute if alittle simple...8/10

The one peK did though is just straight up samurai gangsta xD. 

10/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 19, 2005)

Great anime spirit & nice text. 9/10


----------



## moer (Dec 19, 2005)

i didn't want to post here again until a litle more time past, or i changed my sig, but i just had to comment about your sig; it's breath taking, great picture's! 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2005)

Well it took about 2 days to load that picture, but it's interesting anyway.

I'd say for cat factor, I'm going to give it a 8.5/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Dec 19, 2005)

Um, lol? Pretty good Paint stuff though, although I'm completely oblivious to the meaning of them.

7/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2005)

Great sigs. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 19, 2005)

Panda murders a 9/10


----------



## albel (Dec 19, 2005)

lol awesome 9\10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2005)

Needs work on. Looks like it was cut out of a picture, and you just put your text on it. No border. 6/10


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 19, 2005)

Which one?

Me:
Aizen one.
yea, I feel like being here today.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 19, 2005)

6/10
er, it's just a screenshot


----------



## albel (Dec 19, 2005)

im pretty sure its mugen....and i dig the show so 9\10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 20, 2005)

It seems that you are missing the bottom half of the border.  I do like the picture though.  8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

Heh I luv luv luv the christmas spirit of the first one...And your photo manips are always fun and unique xD. 9.5/10

The king kong one is nice too although I havent seen the movie yet...8/10.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 20, 2005)

kawaii!
8.9/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 20, 2005)

9.2 Nice


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 20, 2005)

Christmas: I think it should say "holidays", but other than that, brilliant. 9.8/10
Girl:  She seems kind of defenceless.... ummm.... simple and I like that.  8/10



			
				Magdalena said:
			
		

> Heh I luv luv luv the christmas spirit of the first one...And your photo manips are always fun and unique xD. 9.5/10
> 
> The king kong one is nice too although I havent seen the movie yet...8/10.


I'd see the movie, I really enjoyed it.  Even though we all know the ending, I thought Jackson did an excellent job with the ending.


----------



## C4_panda (Dec 20, 2005)

im new here.. i just wanna know what do any of you think about my current signature?


----------



## moer (Dec 20, 2005)

nice sig, shall i say... 8/10


----------



## Sakura (Dec 20, 2005)

8.5/10. im supposing that is a fair ranking since i dont-really-get-it


----------



## Kinkatsuo (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmmm thats kinda funny, but not that original is it? Pwned OMGZZZZ!1111111111 

Ill give you a 6/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Grainy, improve the cutting. Monotone, you should use more colors. Ahh, and make it a tad smaller... =)
Concept and the composition, that's the only thing i like in that sig. 

It could be great... 

7/10


----------



## moer (Dec 20, 2005)

good sig, the colors blend nicely, and a good picture 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2005)

Read teh rules about maxsize sallowed for signatures? Your current is stretching out the forum. Max size is 500x500px. Change it asap.

Anyway, death note 7/10


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 20, 2005)

Link is cool...the sig is a bit to bright though (imo).....8/10.


----------



## Kinkatsuo (Dec 20, 2005)

Ty for the coment chauron, I'll see what i can do about it. 


Sketchy, I kinda like your sig. The font is bad, so you should change that. The colors are nice, the only thing I don't like, is the font, and where you placed the text. 

uuuhm 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

Well Chaur said most of what id say xD...I really like the concept and the border...The text and the cutting on the sword kinda bugs me, but otherwise mucho awesome heh.

8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 20, 2005)

Cool sig 9/10.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Dec 20, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE the composition. Vector shapes are used very well, and the text is clean clean clean clean. Great stuff. 9.5/10

btw, are my sigs animating? The bottom two are animated, but on my browser they're stuck on the first frame for some odd reason.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 20, 2005)

Great job, I like your coloring. 9/10

Nope, sorry...no animation. X_X


----------



## Cero (Dec 20, 2005)

AGAIN 9/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 20, 2005)

Very cute and nice background... 9.5/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 20, 2005)

overall 8/10

,::-,-,.
,.-,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2005)

I assume that's you in your signature.

I like the pink color scheme, it really is refreshing to see a man, so secure in his manliness to put pink in stuff, like Amano.

1,000/1,100


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 20, 2005)

Great MS Paint skills...thats you ! 10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 20, 2005)

8/10 nice and innovative


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 20, 2005)

really nice, like it 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

Simple but very beautiful TF...Carries alot of emotional impact thats for sure.

10/10 definatly.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 20, 2005)

7/10 text is a little unvisible


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

Ummm...think of the text as a bonus prize for people with good eyes xD...

Ahem anyway...Neat siggy...Little small and it needs a border though...so...hmmm...

7.7/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 20, 2005)

8/10 Cool sig, nice brushing, I second that the text should be made more clear, though, and add a space between the start of your sig and the sig so you don't get black line interference.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 20, 2005)

I still don't understand your sig Nybs. 
91/0


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 20, 2005)

Um, the concept is that Venom goes to a cosplay con and he's all like "sup dudes?" then everybody runs and he says "lololol k baibai"

BTW: 10/10 HAKURRRRAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## RodMack (Dec 20, 2005)

your whole sig confuses me. 7.5/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 20, 2005)

Your whole sig turns me on  9/10 

How about this new one?


----------



## Cero (Dec 20, 2005)

haha! 9/10.........100 POSTS!!! YAY!


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 20, 2005)

Too cute once again.  Now you can join ze bathhouse! 10/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

7/10.........................


----------



## Valdens (Dec 21, 2005)

im gonna have to go with a.........8............yay..


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 21, 2005)

6/10 

A stolen gif, and the rest consists of randomly aligned eye-sores.


----------



## Valdens (Dec 21, 2005)

stolen? it isnt stolen. the person who made this gave me direct permission to use it. 7/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry, stolen was too strong, just saying, you should credit that somebody else made it   Also you might want to use some spoiler tags, your sig is rather long.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

Well beyond the fact that its an eye sore its against rules to have a siggy image wider then 500 because it stretches the forums...Just like yours is doing...

Sigh anyway...Thats pretty morbidly funny Nyb. 8/10


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 21, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmm
ok i guess 7/10

and RagingNinja.. thats the cutest stock i have seen in a long time!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 21, 2005)

lol. 10/10 Haunter, great.


----------



## TGC (Dec 21, 2005)

wheres the sig? well ill give you 4/10 for your pics


----------



## Shogun (Dec 21, 2005)

10/10 and 9/10 both so damn good


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 21, 2005)

The Fatkids suck Fc is offensive. .1/10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2005)

Image shack is pretty hott  these days. I'd give that one a 11/10

Fat kids, seen that pic before, it was funny then, and it's funny now, 7.7/10


Well now I have to change my post.

Hmm... 3 pictures of random guys doing stuff, well I'll be honest I only glanced because I was so mad at having to change my post!  

6/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 21, 2005)

thats funny did you make that? 8.5/10


----------



## hatsuka (Dec 21, 2005)

Cute and coordinated, I approve 

EDIT: HAHAHA I FORGOT. 8/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 21, 2005)

omg thats way too funny 9.9/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2005)

The stock is cute, but the background could use some work. 8/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 21, 2005)

5/10 
6/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 21, 2005)

7.3 // not bad, but a boarder needed  

--


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 21, 2005)

7/10 the for in forever is too brightened to the extent of not being able to read it...


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10
like everything about it


----------



## Noex (Dec 21, 2005)

hehehehhehehe 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 21, 2005)

8/10

9.5/10 - Stylish

--


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2005)

Great work, but some edges are too bright. 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2005)

OMG PANDA!

Almost as good as a OMG ALABAMA BLACK SNACK would be...

9/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10
WTF? So funny!


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 21, 2005)

heh cute 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

I luv the christmas one betty-chan...The whole animated text thing is a nice touch...10/10

The other one is abit small and simple...But its kawaii and the stocks pretty nice heh. 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 21, 2005)

Ah. Such a good winter feeling it gives off.  9/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

8/10
overly bright?


----------



## Andy200 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice sig, but i dont really like the boarder and the stock could've blend a little more with the bg or add a fancy effect to it using blending modes.. The bg is neat so i guess it's a 7/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmmm

Stock is too small and dosent blend with the BG, typo could be worked on, boarder is fine but it's cut off on the left, some nice effects in the sig but could be improved.

6.1/10

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

Yay I caught lingz before anyone else...xD.  

Stock is decent quality if alittle overly bright...I really like the text though...The color and font is neat heh. Overall it has a nice "springtime" warmth and appeal about it. 

9/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Dec 21, 2005)

1:Ahh, nice scan, but text could be a little clearer. Perhaps a light grey stroke outline? 7.5/10
2: Simple,b ut nice effects. Not much else to say relaly 9/10

GRRR, Magdalena beat me.

Great effects and colors. I think the stock could also be moved closer towards the middle. It looks out of place where it is IMO 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10 FMA is awesome!
looks cool 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 21, 2005)

AGAIN 9/10, stop posting before me >.>


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 21, 2005)

It just oozes sexiness.  10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10 Endlessrain wootz


----------



## Tonza (Dec 22, 2005)

8.5/10 the bg is excellent.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 22, 2005)

8.5/10 FMA rocks, colours and font are great just a litte too much light covering ed for my personal preference


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 22, 2005)

the bg gets a 10/10.. but the stock isn't really mixing well.
i feel you could'v worked more on the stock.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 22, 2005)

Hmmm...I guess ill rate garfield since the other thingy is just a gif and not much of a siggy xD.

Heh there very funny...I always liked garfield, also nice touch you alternate b&w ones and color ones...

8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 22, 2005)

9/10 Kawai
And I love purple =]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 22, 2005)

5/10. ''''''''


----------



## Paint (Dec 22, 2005)

It's just pictures 
6/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 22, 2005)

Why the fuck, can't anyone understand that a signature, IS a picture. ^

4/10. The 'The' texts makes it suck.


----------



## TGC (Dec 22, 2005)

yea so? after all we are rating your pics, which aren't the greates after all 4/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 22, 2005)

bleach kicks ass! 8/10 and 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 22, 2005)

Cute. My eyes hurt. 8/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 22, 2005)

I give it a 6/10.


----------



## hugoauthen (Dec 22, 2005)

nico robin *drools*  7/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 22, 2005)

8.6/10
8.2/10

--


----------



## Cero (Dec 22, 2005)

the stock is cool but the lighting makes the stocks kinda hardto see so 7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 22, 2005)

6/10

Don't think the colors the bg matches the stock....


----------



## Lingz (Dec 22, 2005)

8.7/10
8.3/10

Nice style

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 22, 2005)

Caught ya again Lingz.  

The stock is nice and I like the text...Colors are good too...Only thing that bugs me is that "emptiness" on the left and right side...Kinda bugs me...But other then that I luv it. 

So...9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 22, 2005)

did i do yours before? well looks cute 9.5/10


----------



## Master Scorpion (Dec 22, 2005)

My sig is awesome 8.9/10 for Itachi I want it pure with white background.

And Sasuke color bar from Sound-Nin is absolutely cool!!!!!

Edit: Raging Ninja your sig is extremely cute..I love naruto cutie face! so I rate your sig 6/10 of cutiness


----------



## RodMack (Dec 22, 2005)

^ Did you just rate your own sig? Cause you were supposed to rate the person's sig above you. XD

Anyways, Itachi looks good in the white bg. Maybe a little brushing would make it look better. 7.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 23, 2005)

Ha!  I've been wanting to rate this sig for a while! 9.5/10.  As someone stated before that grey squiggly thing is kind of a distraction, but I get distracted again by the cleavage so that makes up for that!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 23, 2005)

10/10 man i love your Kage Bunshin's!!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 23, 2005)

Overall 8/10, I don't like those just black bottom and top borders... either do it all around the sig, or get rid of them.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 23, 2005)

The bust gets a 10/10, but the overall sig gets only a 9/10
(Something feels off about the light/dark contrasting)


----------



## Crowe (Dec 23, 2005)

Both Pwned bunny fc / Shawlong fc seems pretty low quality. The stocks are cut badly and havent been blended at all. If its the use of MSpaint i give you 7/10, PS 2-3/10


PS died on me so i didnt have time to finish it, luckily i was able to save it before it completly died.

_________________________


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Dec 23, 2005)

Lighting's awesome! so is the text. But the stock's a little too flushed out. Could use some more color.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 23, 2005)

The FMA one is cool if alittle bright...I really like your animated ones though. There stocks are awesome and the transitions are nicely done...

Overall 8.5/10


----------



## nyjets10 (Dec 23, 2005)

10/10 for every sig cuz they all look cool and I can't even make one LOL


----------



## Gene (Dec 23, 2005)

First:The tomoe's are out of place. And the bg and font are meh. - 7/10
Second: I don't like all that white stuff that's covering it. - 7/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 23, 2005)

both are great 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 23, 2005)

6/10

clowns scare me.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 23, 2005)

Pek, I was using paint, so give me a break.

Robot, for someone who claims to be afraid of clowns, you sure have an interesting sig O__o

7/10 because it made me laugh.


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2005)

the first one is funny 7.8/10
2 i like it 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 24, 2005)

Dude, that is such an awesome Kenshin sig. 
I'll have to dock for the distracting black designs in the background, but it's still a 9/10 e-z.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Dec 24, 2005)

Just some FC banners. nothing really special here, sorry. 5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 24, 2005)

9/10 on all of em


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 24, 2005)

Jakob der Lugner said:
			
		

> Just some FC banners. nothing really special here, sorry. 5/10



Oh, don't be. I made those on paint so they weren't all that special. I just re-installed photoshop so I can get to work on an actual siggy now 

BTW, I purposely made the first banner look simple/whimsical. It wasn't supposed to be an exhibition of technological prowress  

Edit: Whoop, someone got in before me. 9/10.

I'm sure you've heard enough of this by now, but he's sooo cyute!


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2005)

Just a bunch of FC banners and they don't look all that great. - 4.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 24, 2005)

YAY NGE christmas heh...Looks really cute. AH and I LUV Vivi...Fav character from ff9 easily...

So 10/10 just for your choice of characters xD.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 24, 2005)

Pretty simple, but good. 7/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 24, 2005)

9/10

I can almost see her boobies .


----------



## nyjets10 (Dec 24, 2005)

The kakashi one is amazing. 8/10 And the cereal one is just crazy good. 10/10


----------



## Shogun (Dec 24, 2005)

9/10, 9/10 and 8/10 god bless tony the tiger.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 24, 2005)

Adam III, your siggy is giving me a seizure >_<

Also, you mispelled "believe" at the bottom.

3/10~


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 24, 2005)

CHIBI ICHIGO 

The stock is great and cute effect...Odd shape though...Needs a border and the text is kinda meh...but...ITS KAWAII keke..

So 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 24, 2005)

7/10

I have no idea who that is but she looks cute


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Dec 24, 2005)

LOVE the text on the Hitsugaya one. Colors are meh. 8/10
I can't get enough of the Cereal Rapist one. lol. 101/10

oh yeah. OMFGODZZORZ POST # 666!!!!!! THE END OF THE WORLD IS NEAR!


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2005)

all your sigs are awesome 10/10


----------



## dark_child (Dec 24, 2005)

ooohh.. pretty! 8/10 for both =D


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2005)

7/10
8/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 24, 2005)

8/10 for the first and 10/10 for the second one i love the feel of it...


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2005)

1st - 7.5/10
2nd - 8/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 24, 2005)

1st = 7,5/10 ... plain, small stock. Work with the typo.
2nd = 7/10 ... i dont like the crowered matte brushing over the stock, or the typo. It's very average, almost epitome of it.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 24, 2005)

8/10 I like the capitating of the leaves and the feel you use scanlines alot 
10/10 I love this one the stock you did well since I think I saw the original and it looked low quality


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 24, 2005)

9.5/10 it looks really great!!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 24, 2005)

Sadly I liked your Sabaku FC banner the most :S

The border on both your tags feels unnatural. Also, I don't particularly dig the stock used for either of them, but I guess I shouldn't dock for that...

Above average~7/10
A bit above average~6.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 24, 2005)

*Kawaii Ichigo:*  The stock image is nice, but I don't like the, what I believe is, the texturizer and the font you used.  7/10

*Fan Art Ichigo:*  Again the stock image is nice, but I don't like what you did with the background at all.  6/10

Note whomever is rating mine, its an animated gif...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 24, 2005)

I luv that bronz...I didnt pick up on the whole sequence the first time through but its pretty funny...I like how you crammed so many of your different fun photo manips in there...Pretty fitting thing as we come towards the end of the years xD.

10/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2005)

Sweet/nice feel to it. But a bit to wide thus gives it lots of negative space. Anyway Najs shitz 7..5/10

_*WIP*, PS started acting bitchy so i took a break. _
_____________


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 24, 2005)

9/10 new tag
like the softnes of it
kinda muffled though imo >.>


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 24, 2005)

The vectorized shapes are alright, the background is good (i.e. the color "splatters"), but I REALLY don't like what appear to be MS paint squiggles.  As for the dude, its a dude, he looks kind of bored like me....
6.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

You're first one is kinda...

Average~ 5/10
Second is also average (way too dark)~ 5/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 25, 2005)

Uh....
8/10 all?


----------



## basiK (Dec 25, 2005)

8.5/10

blaghs


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 25, 2005)

Rage: 6/10 blah...
Dude: 8/10 Interesting enough I guess


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 25, 2005)

7/10

the fork one is kinda tripy.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 25, 2005)

Wowzas RK thats one cultered siggy keke...Ahem lemme see...

I guess 9/10 overall mostly for the cereal one...It made me  heh.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 25, 2005)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Wowzas RK thats one cultered siggy keke...Ahem lemme see...
> 
> I guess 9/10 overall mostly for the cereal one...It made me  heh.



I like cluter hehe.

now for yours 9.5/10 thats is super cute.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

That is so wrong...

8/10 for being quality humor XD


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 25, 2005)

That IS one crazy long sword there Gallic xD. I really like the stock though and its a good job with the transparency...My only problem is that sword is just alittle TOO long heh...

So...9.5/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 25, 2005)

10/10.....Perfect


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> That IS one crazy long sword there Gallic xD. I really like the stock though and its a good job with the transparency...My only problem is that sword is just alittle TOO long heh...
> 
> So...9.5/10



You're telling _me_...

Originally I was like, damn, that's too long for my sig.

But then I thought: Fuck that, the bitch has got a killer sword, I need to show the whole thing. The original stock for it was pretty amazing too 

the_genius_captain,

I love both of them. The top one feels a little weird to me since I usually like things to go right to left, but still a solid tag.
8/10
9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 26, 2005)

8/10 because i like the stock


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 26, 2005)

I've already rated your first tag, but the second one:

I prefered v2, but if you want to go with this one it's still good.
6/10 (I would have given v2 a 7/10)


----------



## Enigma7 (Dec 26, 2005)

That sword is just too long. 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 26, 2005)

It's best if you don't scroll down to look at the whole thing 

I have a second version with the sword cut off at the bottom but I just don't like it as much. Chicks with swords are oddly seductive .

Average picture, but it gets a laugh point.

6/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 26, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2005)

8.5/10

she's hhhhaaawwwtt


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 26, 2005)

Well I was mostly distracted by the Cereal one last time so ill try to rate the others this time xD...

The urahara one is small but cool...I like the BG and stock but not crazy about the effect used on it. 7.5/10

That Hitsu one is very interesting...Never really seen someone use a rainbow effect on a manga panel heh...Makes it look pretty unique. 8.5/10


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 26, 2005)

Woah. A dragon and a girl, I wonder..

Awesome text and bg! 8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 26, 2005)

Well I try not to post consecutively, but I really luv your siggy Kei...Where do I remeber seeing those charas from...Oh well doesnt matter I really like the stocks and the overall look of it. Very cool.

10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 26, 2005)

10/10 awesome sig!!


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2005)

9/10

it ust dosnt stop being cute.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, at least you're off the "rape" banners, robotkiller.

But while funny, it's not very... detailed, shall we say.
It's average overall so: 5/10

BTW, woot for me for getting to Special Jounin with this post


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 26, 2005)

Too big and disorganized.

5/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2005)

ya know I relized that all my sigs were centered around rape...I have issues.


I like the sword sig.

8.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 26, 2005)

Prince Of Persia said:
			
		

> Too big and disorganized.
> 
> 5/10



Who me? 

I have them under spoiler tags, what more do you want?
Edit: robotkiller, I haven't yet rated your top 2 tags.

I give the Urahara one a 6/10 for being a bit above average.
I give the Hitsugaya one a 7/10 because it's very uniquely done, but not in an ugly sense


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 26, 2005)

1st = 8/10

2nd = 10/10 (Simply awesome)


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 26, 2005)

Improved over your old Mai siggy PL although still alittle on the bright side xD. Very lovely nonetheless.

9/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 26, 2005)

ah a nice one Magdalena 8.5/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2005)

7/10

sasuke drinks coke da cola


----------



## hayate-kun (Dec 26, 2005)

eh...robotkiller beat me on posting first...oh well...urahara one get 6/10...hitsu gets 7/10...


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 26, 2005)

yay a big siggy!

-6/10-


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 26, 2005)

The only, and I mean only, criticism I have of your sig is that "Fate stay night" is a little jagged around the edges (because it's so large).

9.5/10 for being near perfect.


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 26, 2005)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> The only, and I mean only, criticism I have of your sig is that "Fate stay night" is a little jagged around the edges (because it's so large).
> 
> 9.5/10 for being near perfect.



Noo I need another 0.5!!

Since you already rated mine Gallic and I posted this msg, just wait for another poster to rate mine and continue.

Wait didnt I already rate your long sworded sig? Ill rate your other one.. 8/10, I dislike the white gaps


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 26, 2005)

Cool sig, I give it a 9/10.


----------



## hayate-kun (Dec 27, 2005)

oooh...awesome robin stock..so hot..i likey the mix style bg too..9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 27, 2005)

The RK Saito one is just pwnage, no other word for it.

Cloud one is excellent too.

8.7/10 and 8.9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

The Ichigo one is great. But the text ruins it. 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 27, 2005)

Scary and cute at the same time...Kinda interesting though heh...

8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 27, 2005)

kawaii! 9/10


----------



## basiK (Dec 27, 2005)

7.5/10
Alright brushing, nice text.....cute stock. =3


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 27, 2005)

you win 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 27, 2005)

Good stock, could improve on the BG though. 7/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 27, 2005)

hmm not sure what to give it 8/10


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Dec 27, 2005)

Tone down the red a little... 6/10 for both.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 27, 2005)

I give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Leen (Dec 27, 2005)

I like it. 8.5/10 I like the blending of the stock.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 27, 2005)

The first one's cute 

The second one is pretty decent, though I don't like how Kakashi is outlined with a brownish red.

The third is 
Eh, picturesque?

5/10
6/10
?/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2005)

First one's alright, maybe a 8/10, I like some of the effects.

Second one is too long. 6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 27, 2005)

ZOMG GAI PWNZORS ALL!!!11!!!1

Heh couldnt resist xD...Sigh anyway its another MS Paint masterpeice Crazy.  

9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't exactly tell what's going on with the dragon, but maybe that doesn't matter. The babe looks good at any rate 

Overall it's very nice, 7.5/10


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 27, 2005)

8/10 

Dunno why!


----------



## Lingz (Dec 27, 2005)

LQ stock, don't like the brushing, but overall, not bad.

6/10

--


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cool sig Lingz, just a lil too bright dont you think?

Where it says 'Forever' the 'ever' part turns dark..

~8/10


----------



## gtaguy111 (Dec 27, 2005)

great sig keikun 

really nicely done cant find anything wrong wit it 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 27, 2005)

Well I hate cars (Motorcycles all the way xD) but thats pretty darn cool GTA...Stock is good and you cut it pretty nicely for the transparency. Heck I even like the blur  deal.

9.8/10 (.2 Points because the top corners shadow is cut off and harms the transparent look keke.)


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 27, 2005)

It is pretty cute 9/10.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice Brushing and Blending 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice sig, border and text doesn't fit. 8/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 27, 2005)

PPPPPPAAAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

:0 Pandable. 

Your sig is Pandable. 10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 27, 2005)

It's messy, but in an appealing way...

Slightly above average: 6/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Akatsuki leader sigs. They get lame after a while. Bad transitioning, bad text. 5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 28, 2005)

Makes me wanna smile a lot.  9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 28, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Akatsuki leader sigs. They get lame after a while. Bad transitioning, bad text. 5/10



You weren't supposed to rate that one  

I guess I should have put it under a disclaimer tag  

prince leon,
The stock and background are average, and it's too bright. A little difficult to actually see the stock...

5/10


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 28, 2005)

dont see urs so cant rate it


----------



## TGC (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10 try blending the stock a bit more..


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

6/10

7/10

--


----------



## hayate-kun (Dec 28, 2005)

yay furuba...i like how you used the focus...8/10..


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 28, 2005)

1. 6/10
2. 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 28, 2005)

Are you people that...

sighs...

It's called a spoiler tag. *CLICK THE BUTTON* AND THE SIGNATURE MAGICALLY APPEARS.

GhosT#2, I've already rated your top 2 sigs, but the Deidara one is new.
I like the blending, but Deidara's eye sort of looks messed up. I'm not sure if that was you or if the stock came like that. Either way...

But overall it has a nice feel to it so 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor gallic...Just ignore Wham...He can be abit..."off" xD.

Sigh anyway...I guess ill rate your little girly image there keke. Its good cutting of the stock and I do think it looks better without the hair on the sides. You get bonus points for the text that you put on the spoiler xD.

8/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol, finally caught you maggy, need to return the favour from all your comments 

Nice sig you got there, I like how the dragon blends into the background although I don't know how the dragon relates to the little girl 
cool typo and nice effects.

overall, 9.2/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

Honestly I have no clue either xD...I just thought it looked cool and "fantasy" like...shrug.  

Im not too sure on the stock on your...I guesss just because I dont like stocks from anime cells...Never look HQ enough to me xD. Still cute charas(I really do need to get around to watching that show heh...)

The BG and the text though are amazingly well done however and really lend the whole thing a cute and light feel to it. I like how you made the text bright but still readable.  

9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute. A little big though IMO. 9/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

Meh, not really anything to rate, but old pictures, they're priceless.
N/A / N/A


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10 wacky


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 28, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 28, 2005)

I love that stock. bg is pretty good. 8/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

Meh, alittle bit too revealing?
9/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

10/10 happy pandas are cute ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2005)

Who the heck is that?

Anyway, overall look, appeal, and design is good.

8/10 for not knowing who it is.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

errrr5/10 don't get it
It's Sufjan Stevens.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10 Rated it before, but it looks really good


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10 Like the picture of Lacus and all of the colors are well blended together.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

5.5/10

it's to transparent.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

O.O..........o.O

*Cough*...What in the world is that RK...Ok I thought the cereal one was odd...

Ummm....uhhh... 8/10 for shock value? :S


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> O.O..........o.O
> 
> *Cough*...What in the world is that RK...Ok I thought the cereal one was odd...
> 
> Ummm....uhhh... 8/10 for shock value? :S



Why thank you and yes it is no laughing matter.

9.5/10

that is so awsome to the max.


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 28, 2005)

to much. can't take it! 5/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha 8/10 Laugh everytime I see that animation.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 28, 2005)

i like those bright sigs 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10
knuckles is so bad ass damm how could I not give this a good score.


----------



## Drama (Dec 28, 2005)

robotkiller sigs are really nice. the blends are perfect. and the "rape is no laughing matter" sig is funny. lol.

1st and 2nd sigs are 9/10
3rd is 10/10 cos its funny. haha


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10

thats a good collage of characters you should have them all pre-skip too.


----------



## Drama (Dec 28, 2005)

yea i have to fix my Yondaime one the shadow in the tree is messed up.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

the letters are  also a little twisted.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 28, 2005)

5/10 dont like either of the banners and ive seen that tshirt too many times. also ninja pirates are an abomination


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

5/10
damm wiggers.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

How can you not luv a ninja pirate? Comeooonnn xD.

Ahem anyway...Ill show my luv for ninja pirates everywhere by giving it a 9/10 , nya.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet stock. I like the simpleness of the bg. 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 28, 2005)

Magdalena, you're sig and avatar are kind of kinky  

Rodneymack, I like your sig but I'm docking for the black strip on the chest 

9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

Heh yea ive been under "bad" influences lately and finding myself dealing with alot of ecchi images, nya.

I know you said not to rate it, but I feel like rating that gif anyway...Dont worry I wont be too harsh heh.  

Transition is smooth except for a slight "jitter" in the frame movement...Overall I think its pretty darn funny, nya. 7.5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 28, 2005)

so HHAAAAWWWTTTT!!!! 10/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10
awwwww....again.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

A giant LOL for all of them. 10/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10

so pretty...and delecious.


----------



## Angel Slayer (Dec 29, 2005)

1st sig: Iti's okay, could use some more work >.>

2nd sig: alot of color, but it needs alot more than just a color overlay.


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

7.8/10

A little plain on the left side and blend in the render a bit more. But its nice like that. ^^


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Interesting...I like the text and BG. Not so crazy about the stock, but not enough to really bug me, nya.

8/10.


----------



## Dommy (Dec 29, 2005)

Pussy cat. 

I give 9/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 29, 2005)

Hehe CCS. 9/10


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow.. very big......Anywayz did you just add stuff or take a pic from a site?
Looks a little low qualityish..6.5/10
EDIT-
I was late..XD

Anywayz for the person aobve I give them 6.5/10 as well. XD


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 29, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10 %%%%@@


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Pretty cool Newb...Im liking the BG and the look of it indeed.

9/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 29, 2005)

creepy.......8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Cute and Cuddly as ever.  

9/10


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 29, 2005)

i like it very clean 10/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 29, 2005)

4/10 sry....


----------



## Notaku (Dec 29, 2005)

1ste 8/10
2nd  7/10


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

7.9/10 Just fill up some open space and add some colors than Red..then your have a HOT tag.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 29, 2005)

01/10

The two bird's in you're siggy are hot!


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

^_^  6.9/10 for you. Try other colors than red.


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 29, 2005)

Great stock and bg, but theres a face in the bg..
7/10


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

You mean in the right. *LOL* Its a ghost. Its all part of the game. 

7/10 for you also. To much blur from the sig. It kills it.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Great text effect, but the manip is too red. 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

I feel like im on acid looking at that xD. Definatly something you dont see everyday. 9/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Dec 29, 2005)

font could use some work
and dont be afraid to brush infront of the stock
7.899/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

WOw, now that is a cool sig.  The text fits, borders and the stock is great. 
10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 29, 2005)

I give it a 8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

No matter how many times I see it I luv it Wing...Stock is just incredible...The BG and effects are fantastic...Heck even the plainish font fits the look of it excellently.

10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 29, 2005)

Tight. 

I like the stock, the font, and the background.

The only thing that's "meh" is the border.

9.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2005)

It's ludicrously long, and I don't like that weird stuff around the entire thing. 

Other than that, the effects are nice, and relatively appealing.

7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 29, 2005)

9/10 awesome!


----------



## Angel Slayer (Dec 29, 2005)

1st sig: Has a very nice appeal to it, though the text is a little hard to read >.>

8/10

2nd sig: Hmmm, weird choice of colors and that line is way too long X_X. What really kills the sig is the grid lines. Text is alot better in this one ^_^.

6/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 29, 2005)

9/10 Like it a lot. Been looking for good stocks of Magna Carta. ^^


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 29, 2005)

**Squints at sig**

Hey, I can see it if I stare long enough!

But seriously Shinji, you need to make it clearer


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

No more sword lady hun?  

Heh well ill rate the Grimjaw that you finally picked. 

Transparency is pefecto...I luv the text, its a good balance between darkness and just enough light so its actually readable xD. As for the stock...Grim looks just plain cool. 

10/10


----------



## Drama (Dec 29, 2005)

^^ 8.5/10 it would be a 10 if her face wasent blurry. but everything else is 
good. nice job!


----------



## Cero (Dec 29, 2005)

smexyness 10/10

EDIT: aww you beat me to it! XDD
well 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

So cute, can't resist! 11/10


----------



## RockLee (Dec 29, 2005)

Your sig is unrateable, due to extreme originality.

--/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Stock is breathtaking...Although I dont really understand why her head is cut out of the BG like that with the transparency?!?

Other then that oddity nice text and colors... 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 29, 2005)

Not as good as your last. 7/10

(It needs more skin! )

EDIT: Magdalena, his sig looks like that because he used a border on the main body of the tag, so it made a line through the neck.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Grim is burned too much. Try lighting it more. Plus, save it as a png. to save the transparency.
8/10


----------



## Ruri (Dec 29, 2005)

10/10.  I love your style - the colors (and the pandas) are awesome!


----------



## Cero (Dec 29, 2005)

kawaiiness 10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 29, 2005)

Haruka, everyone can see the transparency that I've talked to.  
I have no idea why the transparency wouldn't work for you (it IS saved as a .png)

9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha so I gotta make another ecchi siggy hun gallic? *peaks at her stocks*

Ahem anyway I know you dont like your odd stuff rated but the sharingan bunny made me  IRL xD. 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

@Gallic, hmm.. That's wierd. 

You could raise the quality of the stock abit by adjusting the brightness. 
7/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 29, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> @Gallic, hmm.. That's wierd.



Well, I fixed it up a bit by cleaning out the residual images that show up in certain applications, but it still looks the same to me (I can't see jack-shit difference on my web browser).  I also changed the lighting to make the stock clearer... I think it's an improvement myself.

BTW, I want to forge an alliance between FC's

Your pandable banners recieve 8/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> Well, I fixed it up a bit by cleaning out the residual images that show up in certain applications, but it still looks the same to me (I can't see jack-shit difference on my web browser).  I also changed the lighting to make the stock clearer... I think it's an improvement myself.
> 
> BTW, I want to forge an alliance between FC's
> 
> Your pandable banners recieve 8/10.


Nah, that's alright, I really don't like to hassle with alot of things. Managing a FC is already enough. Thanks for the offer though. 

Ontopic:
It looks a whole lot better now. 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 30, 2005)

Way too cool.  Did you make all of that yourself?  If so on paper or digital or a combination of both?  10/10


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 30, 2005)

4/10
6/10
6/10

Some are just original with text. Sorry..


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2005)

What's going on with the colors? Did you put spots on it or something? :S

Overall I don't like the feel of it.

4/10.


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 30, 2005)

Great stock, just the text cant be seen that clearly..

7/10


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 30, 2005)

4/10

It's just not working.. text needs major work and stock needs to be blend in.


----------



## N' FaMoS (Dec 30, 2005)

pretty sweet man 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2005)

That guys old!

8/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2005)

10/10.  MS roxorz.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 30, 2005)

Between the siggy and the FC banner im really craving a panda plushie right now...  

Ahem anyway...9.5/10


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 30, 2005)

Another cutie! 9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2005)

The main beef I got with your tag is that the flashing text is the focal point when the stock should be... Also, the "rage consumes me" text on the bottom would look better if it followed suit with the rest of the text and blended in with the background.

I like the unique brushing though, and the feel of it. 

Still, it's just an average tag overall: 5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 30, 2005)

Haha you tweaked it again Gallic...Well I definatly like the improvements. All the colors and the play between light and dark is even better then what it was before. Very, very cool. 

10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2005)

See, this is why I don't like it when people give me 10/10. Because that implies that it's perfect. But if the last one was perfect, and this one is an improvement, how are they both 10/10?

It doesn't make sense!! 

~Glad you like it 

As for your sig, a nice background and a cute stock... but what happened to the echi stuff?

Well, I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 30, 2005)

4/10 to be honest.....


----------



## RodMack (Dec 30, 2005)

1st - The redish-orange colour looks good. If it were a little lighter, it'll prolly look better. The dark cloud is a bit too dark, I think. 7/10

2nd - Brushing is ok and the brightness is good. A better stock is needed. 7.5/10


----------



## Naruto_ (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice Signature.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 30, 2005)

You're ment to Rate IT!

8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the style. But since there's nothing spectacular about it, it doesn't get full marks.

8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 30, 2005)

The coloring is weird....o.0;;
7/10


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Dec 30, 2005)

a bit brite...and the text cld be better....7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 30, 2005)

1. 9/10

2. 10/10 because charlize rocks!!


----------



## CrazyPig (Dec 30, 2005)

9/10 very cool


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 30, 2005)

10/10 Love the picture and snow effect. Where did you get that picture?


----------



## kapsi (Dec 30, 2005)

643/426               .


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 30, 2005)

ehm...ehm...6.5/10


----------



## CrazyPig (Dec 30, 2005)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> 10/10 Love the picture and snow effect. Where did you get that picture?


6/10
found it on deviantart.com


----------



## Cero (Dec 30, 2005)

kaiwaii, its bright but not too bright and the falling....snow is nice 8.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2005)

When will you change it? But don't, it's so cute! 10/10


----------



## Drama (Dec 30, 2005)

^^ urs is so original ! !  10/10 ^^


----------



## Angel Slayer (Dec 31, 2005)

I love your prediction for the next chapter! It's so fucking funny ^^.

8/10


----------



## crystal-kay (Dec 31, 2005)

6/10

Could do without the smoky effect. *shrugs*


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

Ah gotta luv a Blood+ siggy...Especially if it has Haji in it xD. 

9/10.

Oh and Gallic your really into the Ecchi hun? Ahem...Well I wont use anything except lucy for my main siggy because im crazy about her right now...But ill see what I can do later.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 31, 2005)

8/10
could have bigger text


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 31, 2005)

8/10 very nice


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 31, 2005)

9/10
8/10 
me likeys


----------



## Archssor (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't like your text on the second one, change it. 6/10

:/


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 31, 2005)

I like it though P:
9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

Talk about being blunt there Arch xD.

Anyway...I like the stock and simple B&W look...I dont mind the font although the text itself looks alittle pixely for some reason? Maybe if it was alittle sharper or cleaner?

Ah anyway 9/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 31, 2005)

cute, the border really doesnt match it but the bg and stock are great 9/10


----------



## Drama (Dec 31, 2005)

Angel Slayer said:
			
		

> I love your prediction for the next chapter! It's so fucking funny ^^.



lol.. its true tho. haha. its all for jokes. and thanks


----------



## Kashama (Dec 31, 2005)

9.5 I LAUGHED SO HARD. lol im gonna save that to my HD 


For mine, this is a page i've colored. PLEASE be brutally honest and tell me what you like, what can be improved and possibly how to improve it.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 31, 2005)

The background is plain... but Naruto is done reasonably well. But I think you forgot to color the patch on his left shoulder :S

I doubt it's supposed to be white.

So as a coloring, I give it a 6/10 for being slightly above average.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

Well I think i've commented about as much as I can on your latest piece Gallic, but I havent given it a rating yet...so...

9.9/10 (Just for you Mr I hate 10/10. xD)


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2005)

Yay! You got new siggies! I love them! 10/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10 Love the Pandas


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

Well it _is_ abit overly faded, but cute nonetheless heh...

8.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 1, 2006)

The second tag doesn't look familiar so I'll rate that one.

Pretty nice... has a very natural feeling to it, similar to the Unohana one in my sig. The brightness is just borderline... It pulls off the appearance that she's sunbathing but at the same time it is very bright.

The border works as a nice transition between the main body of the tag and the background of the forum.

Overall, an 8/10.

And no, I wouldn't have rated it higher if it was echi... 

That's crazy!

You're crazy!


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

I love the fan art. but it doesn't fade with the BG very well. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 1, 2006)

Cute, but pretty interesting in a "trippy" kinda way xD.

I gotta ask whatd you use to make that Haruka? Is it a scan or you use PS or some other program?

Just curious.  

Oh and 9/10 heh.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 1, 2006)

The top one is too white. Not "bright," too "white." It makes it almost impossible to see most of the details. But I guess that's sort of JH1stGen's style.

But the background is very nice, so I'll give it a 6/10.


----------



## Chi (Jan 1, 2006)

8/10

Boobies


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 1, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> 8/10
> 
> Boobies



I'm starting to notice that boobies lead to higher scores  

Anyways, 6/10 (No boobies? Comeon...)


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 1, 2006)

5/10 its decent put the bg is kinda plain colored not much lighting looks dim all around and don't like the faint scan lines
kinda makes it look like it has not life P:


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 1, 2006)

First: 8/10, better than I could do, too much color on the left, kinda throws it off balance (I had to actually think of something to say, lol). Looks good 

Second: x/10 It's a picture with sideways words, I'm not gonna rate 

(my rater, do both of mine, please ^_^, thanks)


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 2, 2006)

Both tags are way too big. This is exacerbated by the fact that neither is very detailed... in fact, in one all you have is a clouded background and scanlines and in the other it's just flames and a filter...

The stocks are good and the colors aren't totally fucked up which are really the only redeeming qualities. 

3/10 
4/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 2, 2006)

5/0
 those arent scanlines. they are more of the tiley family ^^


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 2, 2006)

1: 8/10
2: 10/10
I love the way the 2nd one looks.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 2, 2006)

Mura showing off her pure pwnage skills again in that siggy xD...Ah I can never rate her stuff without bias because I luv mura's style way too much so ill just say 10/10 and be done with it.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

Both of theses are really great 8/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 2, 2006)

7/10 I like it. looks like vector shapes but could be Custom Shape Tool


----------



## Kagi (Jan 2, 2006)

10/10 for the first one. It has a very soft, dreamy feeling to it.
8/10 It seems kind of eerie to me, she looks too sad, but that's probably just my taste.


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks plain and simple, but gives a nice effect... 7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 2, 2006)

6/10 colors of bg doesn't match stock..


----------



## moer (Jan 2, 2006)

the top one 9/10 has a nice feel to it
the bottom one 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

I give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 2, 2006)

I always give that one a 9/10~


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmm...I dunno if I like this version or the slightly lighter one you posted in the thread...

I guess it all depends on the look you were going for...In that one your using the darker look of the stock makes it blend more into the siggy and draws your attention to the whole sig and not so much completely to the stock...While the lighter one makes you focus completely on the stock and not really care/notice too much about its surroundings heh.

Ahem so for this one...8.5/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 2, 2006)

Top one:  Too bright/too much white... 6/10
Bottom one:  Just perfect, from the 3-D render or what ever you want to call it to the stock image 11/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

I give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

I love the text effect, it's really nice. 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 2, 2006)

That crazy shit just doesn't get old.

8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 2, 2006)

Booooobies 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 2, 2006)

^

I think im noticing a trend in peoples comments about that siggy gallic...

Heh anyway its a pretty kawaii siggy. Not crazy about the "Naruto" text, but its nothing to cry about keke.

8.5/10


----------



## Drama (Jan 2, 2006)

9/10 nice and clean. good blend as well.

hey guys i got a question how come wen i post my GIF
to the AVATAR after i uploaded already it says
"Remote file uploads have been disabled."
what do i do to fix this?


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 2, 2006)

8.5/10 Like the idea, just quality bugs me.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jan 2, 2006)

Ahh, nice grungy style. Not much to complain about. Clean clean clean 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

So plain, you need to change it again wingy. 
10/10


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Jan 2, 2006)

8/10, But man can't you colour inside the lines?!


----------



## ichinii30 (Jan 2, 2006)

7/10
brushing kinda boring, and change font


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 3, 2006)

8/10 I don't like Mario for some reason...


----------



## NaRa (Jan 3, 2006)

goodness people reached a whole new level of sig designing since the last time i looked.I must rate!.
8/10
I like the backround and the textin fact i'd rather prefer it without the stock.

I've had the same sig for over 3 months lol.I gave up.Just don't have the skillz tomake new innovative ones.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 3, 2006)

Heh why change it NaRa...I think it looks pretty darn cool.  

I dont usually like alot of emptiness, but atleast you filled it with a pretty cool render...Stock is just plain awesome and the lighting of it goes perfectly with the render/bg. Not crazy about the nearly non-exsistant text, but if thats how you like it I cant really whine too much about it.  

9/10


----------



## moer (Jan 3, 2006)

top 8.5/10

bottom 9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 3, 2006)

4/10 ehh......


----------



## TGC (Jan 3, 2006)

9/10 for the first, and 8/10 for the second one...


----------



## N' FaMoS (Jan 3, 2006)

keep on tryin, practice makes perfect, 6/10 for both


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 3, 2006)

The stock is really great and im luving the colors you used in the siggy. Bg is pretty cool aswell and the text fits in pretty good...

9.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 3, 2006)

1st - Nice brushing and use of scanlines. It's a bit too bright though, especially the stock. 7.5/10

2nd - The brightness is better than the first and I like how the scanlines are faded. 8/10


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jan 3, 2006)

8/10.....txt really needs work.....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 3, 2006)

Magdalena, I resent the idea that I use sex to sell my siggy...

Oh, you didn't say that? 
I mean... yes... my siggy is a beautiful work of art that doesn't work the sex appeal angle at all...


9/10 Really blends together nicely.
6/10 I just don't like the colors that much.


----------



## K'Dash (Jan 3, 2006)

The background is boring.

...but why am I paying attention to the background? THERES *BOOBS*.

I like the way you did the border though, but who cares about that when theres *BOOBS*

BOOBS..err 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 3, 2006)

^  

Yea definatly a trend there Gallic.  

Not a bad siggy...Alittle too slender and empty for my taste though...

7.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 3, 2006)

I give it an overall 8/10.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 3, 2006)

Psht... those aren't boobs, THOSE are boobs **points to sig**

If only the rest of my tag was able to match up to yours like that 

9/10

EDIT: @Magdalena

What trend?


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 3, 2006)

Very hypnotising... kind of hurts my eyes (not the stock image, not that I like that alot, but the square spirals)... 7/10, would have rated higher if it didn't physically hurt my eyes...


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jan 3, 2006)

rofl..all of it's pretty cool 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 3, 2006)

I like the middle sig. Is Vega supposed to look feminine in that one btw? If it's a she, 9/10. If it's a he, 4/10 (for disturbing me mentally).

The last one is good but I don't know what's going on with your text XD
8/10

EDIT: Bronzhawk, that's an added benefit of staring at the boobies... it sort of eliminates the possible hypnotism of the spirals. Then again, you may very well find yourself in a different sort of trance


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice sig! It'll certainly grab a few eyes.  9/10


----------



## TGC (Jan 4, 2006)

:::9/10:::


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 4, 2006)

1st. 5/10
2nd. 9/10


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jan 4, 2006)

8.5/10 txt thros it off
8.5/10 pattern is ...bleh....rest is secks


----------



## Sakura4Ever (Jan 4, 2006)

1st - 7/10 text and blening improvments needed
2nd - 8.7/10 just awesome, could use a text


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 4, 2006)

Stock is alright... I don't really like that style though, a bit too distracting for my tastes. Background is ok, but nothing spectacular.
Overall an average tag, 5/10


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

I love the border, definitely one of the best traits. 10/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Jan 5, 2006)

9/10
ur sigs are *weird*
but pandas


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 5, 2006)

9/10 well done


----------



## sel (Jan 5, 2006)

7/10, i like it


----------



## Hoshiko (Jan 5, 2006)

Um, average, typical style...nothing that calls to me...6/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 5, 2006)

4/10 ehhhh


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 5, 2006)

Edit: Oop, ghost got ahead of me...

Well I've already rated both tags so I'll rate the one 2 posts up 

6/10, mainly because the yellow looks ugly as hell with your black and white vectorizing.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 5, 2006)

I give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

You might need a sig change.... 9/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 5, 2006)

1st--Kakashi^^<3 10+/10

2nd--6/10


----------



## Archssor (Jan 5, 2006)

No Signature/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 5, 2006)

Noobs crack me up...

Interesting sig, not quite sure how much I can give you for it.

The secret santa one is decent, 8/10.
And that parody still gets me  10/10


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice and simple, although it'd be cool if it had something more. I still like it though. 7/10


New one.


----------



## Heroic (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice sig, 9/10


----------



## moer (Jan 6, 2006)

8/10 nice, but it feels a litle empty


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 6, 2006)

moer: that sig is so nostalgic. I remember that pic from some years ago when I used it as well. It's truly a wtf sig. 

8/10


----------



## sel (Jan 6, 2006)

1) 8/10
2) 9/10
3) 7.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2006)

Pretty interesting brushing you have going on there...

Looks nice, I'll give it a 8/10


----------



## TGC (Jan 6, 2006)

lol 8/10 the creativeness never stops


----------



## Nill (Jan 6, 2006)

1st--10/10 <3
2nd--7/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 6, 2006)

10/10

Kakashi sig is awsomeness.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 6, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Nice and simple, although it'd be cool if it had something more. I still like it though. 7/10



Just out of curiousity, can you read the text? Some people don't know I have text in my sig because they have older monitors.

robotkiller, I actually prefered your rape sigs...

2/10. It didn't even make me laugh the first time.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 6, 2006)

5.5/10


gawd gallic rush you suck so much it hurts......

but seriously You need more stuff.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 6, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> 5.5/10
> 
> 
> gawd gallic rush you suck so much it hurts......
> ...



Oh, come on, like I haven't had more tags than you  

This one is better than the pope one (that was just awful), but you need new  material otherwise it sort of loses it's shock value.

6/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome 10/10


----------



## SkriK (Jan 6, 2006)

9/10 for the signature image.

The Xfire.... you seriously need to cut down on counterstrike. (depends on how long the "all time" is ofcourse)


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 6, 2006)

Ooooo too cool... 10/10 because I like circles... nevermind... but yeah cool stock image and I like the "light blur" thing that you did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2006)

That link scared me.

8/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 6, 2006)

10/10

ha did lee eat hinata.


----------



## TGC (Jan 6, 2006)

8/10 for Urahara
7/10 for hits
8/10 for cereal rapist. Too much black....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 6, 2006)

I really like the first one, 9/10.

The second one is also dcent, but the stock itself isn't that great. So that's 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 6, 2006)

I can barely see what's written in the bg. Don't like the Gin stock since it's a manga image. Maybe if it was coloured, it would look good. 5.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, if you look closely you can see that it isn't a manga image... as he's wearing a tie. Also, he has a wing instead of a left arm. I'm pretty sure that never happened in the manga 

But I get the point about it not being colored.
As for the text, I have to conclude you don't have an LCD monitor, because I can read it 

Anywho~
The new one's a cool sig... though I sort of wish I knew what the stock was of 
The black almost contrasts too much with the bg though... so
7/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 7, 2006)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jan 7, 2006)

9/10 hawt sig


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

8.5/10 

Good work I like your sigs generally.


----------



## TGC (Jan 7, 2006)

whoops sorry 8/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 7, 2006)

Ehhh...8/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jan 7, 2006)

.............*5/15*


----------



## Sakura4Ever (Jan 7, 2006)

3/10... just blehish..


----------



## Nill (Jan 7, 2006)

4/10
........


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 7, 2006)

Overall it's pretty nice. The kakashi on the right would have been better in gray tones like the one on the left. 

Also, it doesn't need to be quite that long. Other than that you did a good job.
8/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 7, 2006)

4/10 dont like it...its weird


----------



## Nill (Jan 7, 2006)

.....
5/10
Bloody


----------



## RodMack (Jan 7, 2006)

Good job on blending the Kakashi stock together. Maybe a little brushing would look good. And it can look good just a bit smaller. 7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 8, 2006)

So pretty oh so pretty.... 10/10.... love the graphic design, simple yet not simple if that made any damn sence.  If I were to change anything I would maybe make the silouet a darker shade of grey, or possibly make it a really dark blue...


----------



## djblingsingh (Jan 8, 2006)

lol funn sig 9/10, a bit to fast for the flash by but i cna understand thats waht you want


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 8, 2006)

A nice sig, if a little tall. also, what's up with the "first" on his shoulder? Very distracting~
8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 8, 2006)

cool naruto sig 9.5/10


----------



## K'Dash (Jan 8, 2006)

cool but...blending would help. don't like the little "naruto" text either.

8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm just going to rate this based on the assumption that the text is not there... because it sort of hurts your score (a lot).

I like the way the hair fades into the backgroound, also the background itself is very appealing. Pretty good stock and it's been cut well, so I give this an 8.5/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 8, 2006)

well it's improved from your last ont
seeing that you got rid of the leaves going infront of him ^^
but yeah the text is better although I don't know where red fits into the siggy. the border I still don't like
and I see you GB 4.0? its smoother but all the tips are smoothed while in the middle like the shirt and face are still sketchy which makes the stock look a little bit weird P: 75/10 nice job


----------



## Kinkatsuo (Jan 8, 2006)

8/10 only thing i dont like is the font... just like on my sig...


----------



## furious styles (Jan 8, 2006)

7/10 ; decent, but needs work on the text


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 9, 2006)

looks good just dont like the size 9/10


----------



## K'Dash (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice! but I dont like the bordering too much. The font used on the text is odd too.

7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 9, 2006)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 9, 2006)

9/10

boobies...are gewd.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 9, 2006)

7/10 really sharp in areas and the stock is too faint
6/10 its ok looks a bit low quality not liking border
8/10 nice  its god


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jan 9, 2006)

9.5/10 hawt m8


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 9, 2006)

Seems a little... plain (the bottom one).

Almost like it was just a stock that you cut out and pasted :S


3/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool sig 9/10, the stock isn't the best quality.


----------



## Citachan (Jan 9, 2006)

lol I'm new here but I certainly like your sig ^^  9/10


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 9, 2006)

8/10 the green pixelly thing doesnt really mix with the pink girl part


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2006)

100/10 Napoleon Dynamite for teh win


----------



## Konata Izumi (Jan 9, 2006)

10/10 - Wicked sigg


----------



## Citachan (Jan 10, 2006)

10/10   Pretty blue sig *-*
I like how smooth it looks.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jan 10, 2006)

1: Blending could use some work. Stock might work better with some more digital tuning. Too many effects on the text also. Brushing looks good though 7.5/10
2: Much too blurry IMO, and text should be less...neon-ish. BG's pretty good, but again, a tiny bit of color balance on the stocks could do some good. Not bad, but it lacks oomph 7.5/10


----------



## Citachan (Jan 10, 2006)

1. 8/10 It's really cool but personally I'd like the stock to stand out a bit more. Maybe a little more color would help (hehe notice I like colors  )
2. 10/10 I love that one. Very clean cut. Very nice bg. 
3. 9/10 Also ROCKS! but I think the second one is crisper looking.

Btw Jakob, thanks for the input *points at my sigs* I like constructive criticism like that.   *points at the bottom sig* lol that one was actually my first sig ever. It was made a good while ago but I must say I'm happy to get a 7.5 since it was my very first effort. ^_^


----------



## moer (Jan 10, 2006)

dunno 8/10, looks cool, and nice strange texture and shades, same for the second one i guess, both have kickass backgrounds


----------



## Matti (Jan 10, 2006)

ehmm yours is odd... 3/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2006)

Very basic stuff there, nothing jumps out as original or interesting, but at least you tried.

6/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 10, 2006)

Well... I can't say it's not unique :S And you probably did try... but I still give this one 3/10 (because it disturbed rather than humored me).


----------



## Jig.Saw (Jan 10, 2006)

eight / ten


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jan 10, 2006)

7/10 for both.....both r kinda plain...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 10, 2006)

9/10 Nice 
7/10 pretty good 
5/10 too small


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 10, 2006)

Cool sigs 9/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 10, 2006)

7/10 the deformed shape to the top right looks weird o.O


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 10, 2006)

8.5/10 -  Nice.


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah... 7/10, points for usin' Paint. Tis a difficult program for those who are not experts...


----------



## Kagi (Jan 10, 2006)

5/10. The use of 2 different fonts in that makes it looks kind of off, and the stock seems kind of low quality.


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 11, 2006)

(Stock? No idea what that is...)

8.5/10. Very nice.

Editool. 600 posts.


----------



## Dommy (Jan 11, 2006)

It lacks of something. 

So I will give you 6/10.


----------



## shizuru (Jan 11, 2006)

9/10
pritty piccie


----------



## Sakura (Jan 11, 2006)

without showing the spoilers, 2.5/10.  with the spoilers shown, 7/10. i like the pic in "to sophie"


----------



## The Bryman (Jan 11, 2006)

8/10 i like the progressive colour.  

and ofcourse i like ed


----------



## Sakura (Jan 11, 2006)

8.79/10. hehe. i like that sig with the effects for mfu-842. especially that firey look?

yay. you like ed. ^^


----------



## waster (Jan 11, 2006)

pic is good dancing stuff i like it  -666666/10

just kiddin 9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 11, 2006)

If the little Hitsaguya is your sig, then it's too small.....

3/10


----------



## sel (Jan 11, 2006)

first one, 73%

second one - 86%


----------



## waster (Jan 11, 2006)

u got the same kind of stuff like others 

5/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 11, 2006)

What a small sig. You should prolly request someone to make a sig for you if you don't know how to make a sig. 2.5/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 11, 2006)

8/10

umm not much to say except nice shadow effect.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Jan 11, 2006)

that Hitsugaya one is kickass 8/10

needs more colour though.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 11, 2006)

Chobits!!!! Chi is just to kawaaaaaaai !!! 10/10 I just love it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2006)

8/10

It's Tsunade, but her boobs are brushed over! noooooooo!!!!!!!!11111112ef5


----------



## shizuru (Jan 11, 2006)

8/10
yosh black gai sensei


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 11, 2006)

5/10 looks like a stock pasted with some words P:


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice yet different. 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 11, 2006)

I give it an 8/10, I don't like that sandy affect.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 11, 2006)

You changed your name wing, but not your siggy/avy?!?

Heh well thats fine since its really well done one.  

9.5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 11, 2006)

pretty 8/10 ^^


----------



## Citachan (Jan 12, 2006)

Ohhhh 10/10  Both look really professional in my oppinion.
The kid's expression in the first one is ever so slightly sad and mysterious. I likes ^^


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 12, 2006)

9/10 nice work its really good


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 12, 2006)

6/10 On originality. At least, I'm judging the Napoleon one.


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 12, 2006)

its nice..7.5/10


----------



## Sakura (Jan 12, 2006)

8/10. i like the varieties


----------



## The Bryman (Jan 12, 2006)

funny!  8/10
where did you get that pic?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 12, 2006)

lol. i have NO clue where i got that pic. but it's real funny i agree.

back to business: 9/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 12, 2006)

I wouldn't really call it a sig since it's just a pic. I find it cute though. XD

6.5/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 12, 2006)

7/10

I like the shadow effect...but it's kinda plain.


----------



## Citachan (Jan 12, 2006)

8/10 
I like the background of the first one best but the colors in the second have nice contrast ^^


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 12, 2006)

8/10 for the first,
8/10 for the second. Like the backgrounds though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 12, 2006)

8/10 very nice


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

Great, and stunning. Very much like the latest piece of SOTW from Agent orange.

9/10


----------



## Notaku (Jan 12, 2006)

simple yet great 9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 12, 2006)

look cool + the boobies 9/10


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 12, 2006)

10/10 Kawai as should be


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 12, 2006)

The first one... scanlines are ok on the background but not on the face xD
So I give it a 7/10 (the stock was cut well though)

The second one has a superior background and stock in my opinion. 8.5/10

And your WIP siggy is crazy... I don't even know what to say it's just that mind boggling.


----------



## KageMane (Jan 12, 2006)

I don have a degree in sigs as u do, but I like urs ... 9/10 I would have chosen a diferent font


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 12, 2006)

7/10 Coloring and picture bother me for some reason.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 12, 2006)

^^8/10 don't like the piccy but I like the text and colors ^^
8/10 pek makes nice siggies
^7.5/10 the stock looks stretched to me P; otherwise nice ^^


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 12, 2006)

9/10 - the fading effect is nice...

9.5/10 - The stock is cool!


----------



## Archssor (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm really not that good at rating MS-Paints. X_X

8/10? >_>


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 12, 2006)

8.5/10 it looks good
but the sun I think is weird
considering that its night since its all black
how does the sun have a yellow clouds around it
anyways
HOW is there a sun at night? o.O
unless that's a moon x.x
nice job
I see you used a pattern P:


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 12, 2006)

Both get a 10/10.


----------



## gaarasai (Jan 13, 2006)

The first one is a bit plain, 6.5
Second one is better, 7


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 13, 2006)

First one is ok, nothing really strikes me except the text which I like. 6/10
The second one is better as it has a style, but the stock is a little bright. 7/10
Last is interesting, but there's a little too much white bordering the left side of the stock. 7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 13, 2006)

3/10 Really don't think that's your best work.....


----------



## Citachan (Jan 14, 2006)

8/10  It's a nice sig. 
I think it would look a little cooler without the line around the edge of the guy's face though.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

7/10 the bg looks too saturated
dont like embossed text P:
and you lowered the opacity too much for the two images
7.5/10 don't like the text


----------



## RodMack (Jan 14, 2006)

BG is pretty good, neat colours. Nice stock. It blends well with the bg, though part of the left side of the stock confuses me. XD Can't quite read what the typo says. Overall, pretty god. 8.5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

8/10 I just kinda think the black is outa place >.>
oh the text wasnt meant to be read
just to be seen P:
it says Princess Rosee at the top left
and Faitaccompli
and Secrets I have at the bottom right


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 14, 2006)

The border is kind of ugly, but you're so getting points for the faint text.

(I can't give you points for boobies because there's too little showing xD)

7/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

5/10 it looks very
strange
in the sense that its not very interesting
it is way to wide
and not much going on but splatter
not liking the text


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2006)

5.5/10

well no offense, but you hardly have anything at all.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

hardly have aything as in sig wise or in my signature area? o.O
8/10 that is very addictively cute..


----------



## newbie__ (Jan 14, 2006)

i like the colours 9/10


----------



## Citachan (Jan 14, 2006)

omg 0_0  10/10 because I think all the chibi's expressions are funny as heck xD


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

6/7 /10 Looks way to satureated, embossed text ; eww
7/10 try to make the signature normal sized instead of the half techy style and its very empty on the left side.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2006)

9.5/10. it matches your avy too!


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 14, 2006)

i don't see a sig


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 14, 2006)

6/10
5/10 

Nothing really special.....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 14, 2006)

6/10

The neon green lines (particularly the one bordering his face) is rather distracting. 

Text doesn't really go with anything other than those green lines. The border is unneccessarily thick on the sides.

Plus I have a bias against Tekken xD


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

5/10 you butchered the sig
atm its too dark and the brushing is just the default leaf brush which doesnt seem like too much effort
the text is a little off
and the 3 leaves thatare int he middle are overly bright and the stock is too dark and hidddem which makes the right side very empty


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jan 14, 2006)

6/10....seen better from u m8


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jan 14, 2006)

7/20 pretty good


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 14, 2006)

It's alright 6.5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

8/10 kawaiii


----------



## Kagi (Jan 14, 2006)

7/10 I prefer something with a border and clearer.


----------



## Cero (Jan 14, 2006)

HAMTARO! 10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

7/10..
..
.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 14, 2006)

7/10 should show more of the stock.....


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

6/10 the head looks cut off too much


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 14, 2006)

It doesn't look blended so much as it just looks smudged... and the face isn't all that clear either.

Not to mention your "text" is below the actual sig xD

5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 14, 2006)

1st. 4/10 looks like you just brushed around the edges with some black....

2nd. 4.5/10 Doesn't look like you put much effort into it....


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

^^ehrm it wasn't smudged at all..
and that text has nothing to do with the sig..
cause I didnt plan on putting any text into it

^7/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 14, 2006)

8.5/10

That is nicely done...like the transparent effects.


----------



## Cero (Jan 14, 2006)

1. its alright the brown kinda ruins it but the stock is good 7/10
2. The stock is blurry and the border meh 6/10
3. now this one is good the stock and text are great and the colors blend in9/10
4. gir is so cool and expecially in that sig 9/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

7/10 no blending


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 14, 2006)

RN your sig is like a cutegasm.   9/10


----------



## kakashi*17 (Jan 15, 2006)

^ Rated already. I like the last one though. 8/10
LoL this is my first post.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 15, 2006)

7/10...Cool Itachi with a matching background colour, the Text match too.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 15, 2006)

5/10 ehhh....


----------



## Dommy (Jan 15, 2006)

6/10. 

*cough*


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

4/10 The style isnt the best one.


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

Its cool but the pink and purple foggyness isnt my style. The text is okay and the stock is good so i will give you a 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 15, 2006)

Just makes me wanna squeeze him until he pops xD  

9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 15, 2006)

9.5/10

Wow that is amazing...that is computer generated right?


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 15, 2006)

Nope just a digital photo (Dont ask me how the artist did it...hes amazing xD)

Ah anyway...wow thats alot of siggys RK...I think ive rated most of them except that bottom one...And invader zim is great so im gonna have to say 9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

wow elegant stock 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 15, 2006)

7/10

It's getting a little old man.


----------



## TGC (Jan 15, 2006)

9/10 Like it...
8/10 too dark
6/10 Don't like it too much
7/10 It's ok..


----------



## Strykerking (Jan 15, 2006)

Both exceptioinal, nice work

But there is somthing off about the streetfight sig i just cant put my finger on...

9/10
7/10


----------



## itachi793 (Jan 15, 2006)

pretty nice kakashi sig
8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 15, 2006)

3.5/10 to all of them


----------



## TGC (Jan 15, 2006)

10/10
9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 15, 2006)

I've already rated the top one, but the Akuma sig has yet to get a score so...

5/10.

The background is just boring and doesn't go with the stock and the text is mediocre to the extreme


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

i love them both 9/10 for each


----------



## Strykerking (Jan 15, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> i love them both 9/10 for each


I really like your sig 8.5/10


----------



## Kagi (Jan 15, 2006)

7/10 It seems pretty empty and the stock doesn't seem to blend to well.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 15, 2006)

Kagi-kun:  Pretty darn cute.  9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 16, 2006)

7.5/10

your sig is huge..and randomness abound.


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 16, 2006)

Edit: This was all for bronzhawk.

1st: Hmmm, this one is great, though you need a new hobby .
8/10

Second: I don't like the overlay man, so you get no sex from me.
5/10

3rd: That is awsome!!!
9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, you know I like your sig a lot (you've even quoted me in your sig xD), but again, I'm taking points off for the skirt not riding up higher... 

9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

3.5/10 to both....


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 16, 2006)

GhosT#2:

I like all three.

8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

1. bleh pink put brightness and stock is good 8/10
2. blue with blackcolors but i dont like the border or stock 7/10
3. but this one.....SMEX SMEX SMEX! 10/10


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 16, 2006)

9/10--I absolutely love the stock and the typo. BG, th9ough, I'm not too keen on.


----------



## vanh (Jan 16, 2006)

7.5/10 no comment


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

7.5/10 pretty good


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

8/10 Lovely blending + stock but it looks a tad too pale ;-;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Not sure who the first person is, but the Neji pic looks almost photograph real and the background goes nicely. 8/10


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 16, 2006)

Whoa! What the hell is that thing? It's creeping me out man! Well it's a nice sig, nice of Murasaki to have make it for you ^_^.

9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

1st. 8/10 Looks good 
2nd. 5.5/10 the stock looks a little weird in my opinion...


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

its cool in a way 8/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 16, 2006)

7/10

You've had the same tag in your sig for far too long..


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

I know i am lookin for a good stock so i can request a new sig

for your new sig 7/10


----------



## Hazu (Jan 16, 2006)

8/10

very cute


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

hasu, cute 10/10

hey guys what do you think of this stock?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

7/10 you should change it soon....



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> hasu, cute 10/10
> 
> hey guys what do you think of this stock?



It looks a little low-q, which one of them are you going to use???


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

im planning on using the whole picture but asking for it brighter s you dont nitice the low- q


----------



## Dommy (Jan 16, 2006)

Cute. 
10/10.


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 16, 2006)

Well if i could see your sig i would rate it... Its huge though


----------



## Hazu (Jan 16, 2006)

a little plain  3/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, I really fail to see how that's innocent, but ok...

2/10 because it is sketchy, has bad text, no border, and a theme to which I have a strong aversion.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 16, 2006)

...woa....you made great job on that sig... you got ... 8 for the "hard work"...
you have to see the "fun whit akatsuki" series to understand mine...


----------



## Lingz (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmm, it's ok, not entirely funny :\

6/10

--


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

Like it=)
8/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 16, 2006)

8/10 murasaki always does beautiful stuff
but I personally dont like that green >.>''


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

EDIT: Shit, beaten to it~

8.5/10

Better than your last ones, but this one is also smaller and has no border.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 16, 2006)

6/10 looks a bit too random
and reppetive in the circular brushing then spattering
it's kind empty to say the least
nice stock though
she looks a bit more orange then red


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

Great!
9/10
But the text doesn't fit in ^^"


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

its alright, something about the stock bothers me though 7/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 16, 2006)

7/10 you should get a new siggy >.>''


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

SHUT UP I PUT A DAMN REQUEST ALREADY!

and i dont really like the words on the  top though nice sig 9/10


----------



## Key (Jan 16, 2006)

8/10 lil' naruto


----------



## Gene (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks cool, but I don't get it. - 7/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

lol, like it 10/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

It's okay.....
6.5/10


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Jan 17, 2006)

Coolness, sry though 6/10 for the lack of english ^_^; ehhehehe...


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 17, 2006)

Simple, but Naruto looks amazingly cool with da red hair (and eyes too I guess)... 8.5/10



			
				Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Looks cool, but I don't get it. - 7/10


He is obviously making fun of the Ring Movies.  And guessing that the language in it is Japanese, I hear that besides the movies there were multiple miniseries of the Ring.  So I think this artist of this animated gif is relieving his/her frustrations of the too much Ring(u).


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 17, 2006)

7/10 fascinating...


----------



## Lingz (Jan 17, 2006)

7/10

The typos too small, and stocks too big o.O

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 17, 2006)

Omigosh Suzuka looks so kawaii in that pic Lingz heh. You did a good job with the transparency and I like what you did with the bottom...9.5/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 17, 2006)

10/10
--There s nothing I can add.
It's just awesome


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome sig, 9/10 I still don't like that faded look.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 17, 2006)

7/10 the shapes looks a bit sharp/pixelated


----------



## Ashura (Jan 17, 2006)

8/10 simple I like it.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 17, 2006)

Heh thankies Funky.  





Hmmm...ummm...Ok what exactly am I suppose to rate here Saitou heh...

Well...I...uhhh...Luv that picture from the Bleach manga...Both parts cute and sexy heh.

7/10 I suppose...


----------



## Ashura (Jan 18, 2006)

10/10 just beautiful.


----------



## kakashi*17 (Jan 18, 2006)

Im not sure which siggy I am supposed to rate.
I guess the first one. I like it. Very simple.
7/10


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice stock, nice animation, nice bg conclusion: Really nice Kakashi sig 9/10 It is a bit dark though .


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2006)

rating sketchy's sig: hmmm... lots of tsunade-sama. 

8.16/10 ^^


----------



## djblingsingh (Jan 18, 2006)

7.5/10 

i like it but i think there was too much brightness and less contrast

love the text though, btw which font did you use for that signature thing?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 18, 2006)

Border is crappy and the "First" isn't necessary... and is rather distracting. The eye is an interesting filler... (any reason you chose it?).

But other than these I like this sig a  lot: 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

oragnized and i am an organize freak but notin my sig 10/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 18, 2006)

6.4/10

=]

\.;';'.


----------



## TGC (Jan 18, 2006)

Heyyyy where have you been your sigs rule good to see you here once again
.:10/10:.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 18, 2006)

top sig 6.9/10

bottom sig -  normal

=p


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 18, 2006)

I really like the background and size of the sig. The stock is decent too but it's a little pixelated around the edges... That's really the only criticism I can think of.

9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

hey Ichimaru Gin lemme see your opinion on Gallics


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 18, 2006)

*pokes RN* Change your siggy xD.

Ah well its still pretty kawaii though I gotta admit...  

8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

i changed my avy what more do you want from me!!
love the scene 9/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

Cute, cute, and cute. But why is "Naruto" on the text? - 8.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL, RagingNinja, why are you asking someone to rate my sig? xD

TG, 

first one has WAY too much blank area that the scanlines hardly make up for.

4/10.

The second... has "By Zantetsuken" at the top but your name on it as well xD

It's just average. 5/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 18, 2006)

Like it

9/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

GR, Zantetsuken is the guy who made the sig.

Funky - Very nice. I like it, but I think it's a little too bright IMO. - 8.5/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 19, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> hey Ichimaru Gin lemme see your opinion on Gallics



Umm, It's pretty normalish nothing to flashy or unknown things used in it....so it's a 5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

i like it 9/10


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Jan 19, 2006)

It's okay. 8/10


----------



## fenixhacka (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice effects for the sig; 8/10
Maybe a border and a nice font would make it look better?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 19, 2006)

4/10 not feeling it....


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

just stopping by for everyone to see the sig


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 19, 2006)

1st. 7/10
2nd. 2/10 it's just a copy of a wallpaper that's resized and some text on, and it's no border....


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

dont say that in front of the person that made it he/she will get mad plus it looks okay to me


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 19, 2006)

Raging your supposed to rate the siggy 

But yeah... that's a really boring sig. As far as how hard it was to make I'm pretty sure MS Paint would have sufficed. But I guess it's a nice wallpaper xD

4/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 19, 2006)

Sheesh Gallic you get better everytime hah...I really like what you did with this...Transparency was put to good effect and the stocks awesome.

9.5/10

But I gotta ask...No whore pic? Thats no fair...


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 19, 2006)

^Oh come on... my sig has both breasts and woman-crotch so don't act all disappointed 

Sig: Picturesque BUT a little plain up at the top.

7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 19, 2006)

It is awesome, 9/10.


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

i like it + the boobies 8/10

and gallic you didnt have to neg rep me


----------



## BaKaSaN (Jan 19, 2006)

#1 - The picture is so freaking awesome. The background doesn't seem to share the same effect, none the less, the picture is great. 8/10

#2 - Not sure if its a sig, but FMA is cool and all.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 19, 2006)

I didn't neg rep you, RagingNinja. Go ask a mod to check who gave you the neg rep because it wasn't me :S

Interesting tag... techno futuristic but with a chibi-stock. I'm a little ambivalent about this one but I think it deserves a 6.5/10.


----------



## BaKaSaN (Jan 19, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> I didn't neg rep you, RagingNinja. Go ask a mod to check who gave you the neg rep because it wasn't me :S
> 
> Interesting tag... techno futuristic but with a chibi-stock. I'm a little ambivalent about this one but I think it deserves a 6.5/10.



*Pulls out a dictionary*
Haha, thanks I suppose. I'm not the greatest Sig maker, but hey, I got a D and it isn't failing  

Yes, your signiture is a picture. But the picture is cool


----------



## Misk (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmmm 7.8/10 a tad small but the color scheme is wonderful


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 19, 2006)

^What do you mean? I made the background for it...

Also, in my book, a 6.5=above average. So in "grade" terms it's more like a B.

I should put my grading system in my siggy.... **goes off to edit**



^5/10 for the sig. It's overblurred and not all that interesting.


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

whoops i mean ghost did it buts its alright he explained


----------



## hatsuka (Jan 19, 2006)

Meh, boring. 4/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 19, 2006)

.... That's not only absurdly plain, it's extremely ugly. You get my first ever 1/10

EDIT: Sweet, I've just gotten my first ever retaliatory bad rank! Yosh!


----------



## hatsuka (Jan 19, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> .... That's not only absurdly plain, it's extremely ugly. You get my first ever 1/10



You want to talk about plain? 1/10

Save the hate for yourself, honey.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 19, 2006)

lol so simple...but me likes 0,00000001/0,00000000000001


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

Dante is so cool 9/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 20, 2006)

7/10 not my favourite characters but not completely offensive either. Not bad.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 20, 2006)

5/10....could be put together better.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 20, 2006)

8/10 cool


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 20, 2006)

The new Saya sig is really nice. Lose the dark-layout though :S

7/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

its an alright sig 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

Sig 1;

8/10

Cute.

Sig 2

6.5/10 

Not too fond on how the sig creator setted the opacity of the original stock too low

--


----------



## Nill (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow...
10/10


----------



## gaaraholic (Jan 20, 2006)

nice sig
9/10

Russian language?


----------



## Nill (Jan 20, 2006)

*gaaraholic,* Yes =3
You know that language?
Anyway, 7/10 for the sig.Add some brushes


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 20, 2006)

Always nice to see Mura's beautiful work being worn...I think shes been fulfilling like 2/3rds of the requests in that thread xD.

10/10 easily...Great stock combined with her trademark style is always a winner.


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

1. 9/10 the stock blends nicely
2. 10/10 love the scene


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmmm...

Nice tag by chauron, although abit more variation in colours and the typo would be better imo;

8.6/10

--

Edit: Oops, got beaten to it, Ah well, already rated yours anyway RagingNinja.


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

oh nice picture of chad 10/10


----------



## gaaraholic (Jan 20, 2006)

Funkybooda said:
			
		

> *gaaraholic,* Yes =3
> You know that language?
> Anyway, 7/10 for the sig.Add some brushes



to be honest I dont know how to say or read Russian
but u know in China we r not absolutely unfamiliar with Russian culture,right?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

5/10

Boarder?



> oh nice picture of chad 10/10



It's Luffy from one piece 

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 20, 2006)

TO be honest lingz I almost mistook it for him too until I saw the bit of text with his name. :S 

But nevertheless its pretty incredible with the colors and leaves...Even if it doesnt look much like him xD.  

9.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

> It's Luffy from one piece


sorry i couldent read the text so i assumed it was chad


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 20, 2006)

That is not Luffy. 


Nice sig. Don't quite like the border or text but other than that it has a nice feel to it. 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2006)

6/10.

Halo is a horrible game....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 20, 2006)

2/10 for the top 3. They're just pictures :S

Domu is better, but it also appears to be completely ripped... 3/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2006)

God Damnit, a sig IS a picture, jesus fucking christ...

as I said, Halo sucks, Half Life ftw.

6/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 21, 2006)

Haha give it up X...I dont think anyone but a wierdo like me is going to have any appreciation for what you use for your siggy...Oh and cool domu cover gotta say...7.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 21, 2006)

1st:  Too dark of stock.  Like the digital art that you did in the background but, it just work with the stock. 6/10
2nd:  Love it.  Background works perfectly with the stock image, and the text fits the whole feel of the image.  10/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

long very long but i like the sigs funny and cool 9/10 for all of them


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 21, 2006)

They're both average.

5/10 for both.

@Gallic Rush: Thanks for the neg rep, I'll rate your sig as many times as I want.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 21, 2006)

9/10 for all, they're just pictures but i love black white stuff


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

1. 8/10 i like the tsock but the colors dont seem to blend
2. 9/10 the stcok is again cool and the brushing and brightness make it look alot cooler
3. same as #2, 9/10 and for the same reasons
4. its alright, a little small and the stcok scares me but thats your taste 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 21, 2006)

Kawaii new siggy RN...Luv the stock and the colors.  

9/10


----------



## Hazu (Jan 21, 2006)

aaaah!!! sooo....many....sigs!!! 

hmmm ok

#1 6/10
#2 8/10
#3 7/10
#4 8/10
#5 10/10!!!! luvv it!!!


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

love the siggy sempai 10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 21, 2006)

I have already rated both your sigs... as have just about everyone in this forum 

So, I guess I'll rate your FC's 

Naruto and one piece... both  up

But Sasuke? Come on... 1/10 

Hatake Kakshi is pretty pimp too, and I like how they have both older and younger Kakashi in their banner. 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 21, 2006)

I dislike the lack of boobies...  

Heh but it is pretty cool looking and I like the overall dark and creepy thing it has going.   9/10

P.S. You dont have to rate the silly color bars xD...There just kindof...there...


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 21, 2006)

but color bars are the coolest...anyway....all of them are awesome...
9/10(awesome)
7/10(stock is a tad blurred)
8/10(yay for yuri)


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

huge and interesting sig 9/10


----------



## K'Dash (Jan 21, 2006)

i rated the first before..

as for the second, the colors and the stock work together great, and the brushing style is cool. I dont like the text a lot though, but everything else is great.

8/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 21, 2006)

I give it 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

i think it looks cool, though the BG is too dark for the stock 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

Not too sure why you don't have at least one of these guys "unspoilered"

1st:  Still cute as hell: 10/10
2nd: I like the idea of a neko sasuke but the overlay over the stock image doesn't really work for this image.  I think it would look cooler if you got rid of the 3D redered graphics over Sasuke.  6/10

Mines fresh off the press so please put any suggested changes down please.  Thx


----------



## Cero (Jan 22, 2006)

for your new one i will give it a 8/10


----------



## Dommy (Jan 22, 2006)

9/10. 

Neko Sasuke is cute.


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Jan 22, 2006)

Cute 8/10.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmm, sig size is tad too big for that one, BG is ok and the stock is well blended, although some variation in colour and brushing would be good. Text could be worked on and I'm not too sure about the scanlines.

--


----------



## Nill (Jan 22, 2006)

I give it 
10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

A little too light for my tastes.... 9/10.  Wrong thread, but I give your avy a 10/10.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Hmmm, sig size is tad too big for that one....


What you talkin' about Willius?  Your sig is ginormous.


----------



## Hazu (Jan 22, 2006)

xD

8/10
very entertaining


----------



## Lingz (Jan 22, 2006)

7/10

--



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Hmmm, sig size is tad too big *for that one....*





> What you talkin' about Willius? Your sig is ginormous.



read my friend, read.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 22, 2006)

I really hate how that looks like Sado... Plus the brushing isn't all that great anyways.

3/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

Hehehe I like the mixture of color and b&w. The hexegon distortion is kind of cool as well.  9/10

And yes I can read, but it is still alot smaller than yours so I'm not sure what you are trying to get at.  Its not like they blew up their stock image to make it fuzzy or anything.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 22, 2006)

8/10

Interesting.

--


----------



## Cero (Jan 22, 2006)

( can i rate again) love zolo but a little bright 8/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 22, 2006)

first 8.5/10

second 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

That is SO wrong!  But I so LOVE it.  100/10!!! Have you made that a FC yet?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 22, 2006)

It's definitely different xD

Little too dark on the edges... plus I can't really tell that's chicken.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like you added a chalk effect, which looks ok. The stock just doesn't blend with the bg. 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 23, 2006)

Im not crazy about that text rodney...But I do like what you did with the two stocks there (Not a very easy thing to make two stocks look good together in one siggy xD)

Also like the colors in the BG...very matching...so...hmmm...8.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 23, 2006)

Great photograph sigs are always awsome.  10/10


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

i like chicken too!

6/10 they match

what is that btw


----------



## Racheal (Jan 23, 2006)

Scar's head is a bit too cut off at the top, and it's a bit plain
I kinda like the use of the B&W though

7/10


----------



## fairytale (Jan 23, 2006)

Lacks a bit depth, but it's still good. Typo is ok and stock blends nicely with the bg. 8/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 23, 2006)

9/10 for the stock alone... the rest of it isn't too offensive, so I guess you get 10/10


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

It would be better if it were transparent...here ill fix it

4/10


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice Signature = 7


----------



## Cero (Jan 23, 2006)

lol, funny sig 8/10


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

7/10 Bit too chibi for my liking, but decent


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 23, 2006)

7/10


''
''


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 23, 2006)

Is that from an Adult Swim show?  I don't watch CN anymore.  Do like the tripiness of it.  There only seems to be one mistake... the hair in the back of his head is kind of pixulated... 9.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 23, 2006)

DUDE! That's the guy from Gorillaz. 

That fork siggy made me laugh the first time I saw it... couldn't find it online which made me sad 

I wanted to show it to some of my unique friends 

7/10


----------



## Crowe (Jan 23, 2006)

7.8/10 BG is a bit to plain, liking the light a lot tho


----------



## Cero (Jan 23, 2006)

love curse seal lvl 2 sasuke 10/10


----------



## jinn (Jan 23, 2006)

cute...with nice bgs..
8.5/10


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

ummmmm its a bit too big for my taste. Nice text effect. Its a temp so ill give you a 

4/10


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2006)

7/10 i dont like sigs that link with their avatars


----------



## Nill (Jan 23, 2006)

Interesting...
7/10


----------



## Croc22 (Jan 23, 2006)

looks too much like batman but still looks cool at the same time 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 23, 2006)

chesse smaller pic of one i saw 6/10


----------



## Valdens (Jan 23, 2006)

a bandwidth exceeded and red x pic bring down this otherwise 9/20 sig. 6/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 23, 2006)

I am assuming the animation is your sig. Love it. 9.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 23, 2006)

oh i love the stock! the bgis great! 9/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 23, 2006)

Man, you always manage to find them cute stocks. 9/10 for both.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 24, 2006)

Another awesome one by Mura...Colors are great and I luv the stock. 9.5/10


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice stock, love the bg and colour,it all fits nice together9/10.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 24, 2006)

8.17/10. tsunade sama!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice and big. And so pretty. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 24, 2006)

peK always amazes me with how damn good he is with colors heh. The BG is really great and I luv what he did with the little box thingy. Font looks perfectly suited to the siggy too...Gotta go with 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2006)

Well it's got some crazy giant black borders on it, but they work I guess...

The sig itself is nice a little dark for my tastes.

8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 24, 2006)

Hand drawn, need there be said more 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 24, 2006)

6/10 nice


----------



## Hazu (Jan 24, 2006)

heh..er......three sigs!!!! :sweat

from the top

8/10 (very pretty ^^)
5.5/10
7/10 (likes this one more )


----------



## BeyonderZ (Jan 24, 2006)

7/10 ...........


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 24, 2006)

- i like it, sort of minimalist but the stock fits sorta nicely with the bg 7/10 

(my sig by hayate201) (give him lots of rep ^^)


----------



## Hazu (Jan 24, 2006)

niceeeee!!! love the BG 

7.5/10


----------



## BeyonderZ (Jan 24, 2006)

One above.. 
8/10 ... Decent job.. The pattern to the side the white on the other.. the image is out of the norm.. looks good. 

On a side note, I made my sig .. I'm thinking about a year ago. 100% made to advertise the anime.


----------



## Hazu (Jan 24, 2006)

^cute^
7/10

*made her sig too but does not know how to make em *


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 24, 2006)

Stunning stock...The quality is superb and the lighting gives it a very ethereal look. The angle is excellent aswell...I like the fact that thier eyes are obscured by thier hair...It really draws attention to the pinkness of thier mouths in the middle which is nicely offset by the paleness of thier skin.

So...ummm...yea...I like it heh... 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 24, 2006)

10/10.

Magdalena is my fave ^^


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 24, 2006)

no color some stuff thats boring 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2006)

It's gigantic, and animated.... what can I say?

I guess the Deidara pic is alright, and it's all blue, which is a plus.

7/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

i will give you creadit for the self made part and that said scares me..... 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 24, 2006)

nice sign rn 11/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the stock but the other things about it bother me. (Size and animation)
6/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice. A little too brown though... 8.5/10


----------



## Drama (Jan 24, 2006)

9/10 for all ur sigs. there all very orginal!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting animation, but it doesn't flow that well, so it just looks like Naruto is spazzing every few secs. The background seems to have been pre colored (correct that if it's wrong) and all you added was the scanline pattern and the light effect. Border is acceptable... but the text sucks nuggets. It doesn't go with the stock OR the background. Or even your avatar :S So it phails by that account.

6/10 because it's hq in terms of definition -.-


----------



## Drama (Jan 24, 2006)

i aint that good with Gif animations. Fonts i just got Lazy with it.
but Decent acording to your score is good enuff. thanks for being honest i guess.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 24, 2006)

12/10kool signature


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

diedra is cool but the flashing name isnt that cool, the color of the words dont go with the back round or stock, the M in memeber is messed up and the writing in the bottom right corner is harrd to read over all good sig but needs to be worked on 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 24, 2006)

......8.10/10 no comment


----------



## Drama (Jan 24, 2006)

5.5/10. the quality of the pic aint that great. and size try to make it smaller
and Thanks.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 24, 2006)

12/10 still kool


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 24, 2006)

4/10
Too big for my taste. Typo. Hard to read. Flashing name isnt that cool.


----------



## Drama (Jan 24, 2006)

8.5/10 only have a problem on the size i think its a little small, and backround is too dark. but the blend on it is very well done. and i like a avatar gif effect is nice.


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

loocks cool though i agree with Gallic 8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 25, 2006)

Both 9/10, nice brushing, and nice blending on the last one !


----------



## Dommy (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the Tsunade one. 

8.5/10.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2006)

7.5/10 I don't really like the background, but the stock is cute.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

9.9/10 cool guitar dude


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 25, 2006)

Ahhh the blinking is going to give me a seizure...xD.

No but the animation is abit _"much"_. The stock is ok and I like the font although not really the color...

7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

6/10 boring dull uninteresting


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 25, 2006)

Great stock image, but your text ruins it.  The flashy D.r.i.d.a.r.a is really anoying IMO. 5/10 (9/10 w/o text + boarder of some kind)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 25, 2006)

10/10 Nice manips


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

10/10 and my falsh words say deidara


----------



## Cero (Jan 25, 2006)

i love how it looks but its small and needs to be resized 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

you do know this is the sign tread right 9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 25, 2006)

( im sorry for the spam but) exuse me?


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

you said my sign was small but it wasnt and you must have been talking about my avy


----------



## Cero (Jan 25, 2006)

i didnt say your sign i didnt say anything at all i said i like it and yea i meant your avy ( sorry for the spam and misunderstood-ness)


----------



## Racheal (Jan 25, 2006)

1st one: Stock is cute, though doesn't really fit with the background 7/10

2nd one: Stock is also cute, and goes better with the bg. 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 25, 2006)

4.5/10 you overbrushed the stock


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

11/10 nicee


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 25, 2006)

Good stock of Deidara, but all (and I do mean all) of the text sucks. It's also too big. The background looks like it was already part of the stock xD

But even if it wasn't... it's still uber basic. This could be ok if there wasn't so much of it (soooo tall).

No border to speak of...

3/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

1/10 boring dull motionless


----------



## Drama (Jan 25, 2006)

Yo Gallic CHEck it! like this? and i like the font it fits Perfectly


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice rating system you got there sasuke_uzumaki. 1/10 for having a motionless sig, yet Ghost #2's motionless sig got an 11/10 xD

Is that bias I see? 

iced-out-snowman, you're supposed to rate the sig above you 

It's better, but the "Kyuubi Naruto" needs an inner shadow or it won't really blend 

The animation is improved as well.
7.5/10


----------



## Drama (Jan 25, 2006)

i rated that guy already. im pretty sure i gave him a 5.5 my lowest rating so far.  i give yours a 9.5 i dont give perfects.LoL. and that dude gave you a 1/10 must be crazy LoL... but yea thanks again.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

im crazy  i'll give you the lowest rating ever your sign sucks to me 
-infinity/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 25, 2006)

^How very mature of you...

3/10. For all reasons previously stated.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 25, 2006)

8/10 looks good and has a nice tone to it  plus the highlight on his face makes it stand out


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 25, 2006)

Master Obi-Wan = 10/10.


----------



## Drama (Jan 25, 2006)

sasuke_uzumaki said:
			
		

> im crazy  i'll give you the lowest rating ever your sign sucks to me
> -infinity/10



LOL was this towards me? 
If it is im Soo offended [/Sarcastic]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 25, 2006)

6/10.

((Rate the sig above you.))


----------



## Drama (Jan 25, 2006)

D?m? said:
			
		

> 6/10.
> 
> ((Rate the sig above you.))




haha aiight. 8/10 good photography i guess.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 25, 2006)

Bitchin'.

7/10.

xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 25, 2006)

see, at least your photos have borders around them, and the color scheme is classic yet toned down, so it's good, though if they were all one sig, i'd look nice, 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 26, 2006)

6.5/10 bg looks a bit weird....


----------



## De Monies (Jan 26, 2006)

nice  8.9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 26, 2006)

Cute, funny, *and* insulting...Id say that deserves a 10/10 xD.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice sunset....it's a bit big though and the border is to thick imho.7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 26, 2006)

6.5/10 quite nice


----------



## Cero (Jan 26, 2006)

kira is such a cool character and i love the brushing and stock 9/10


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 26, 2006)

8/10 for both..nothing wrong with those siggys !!


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2006)

1000/10 perfection


----------



## gaarasai (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad, and its animated too
7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 26, 2006)

1st: Great stock, I cannot put my finger on it but there is something that I don't like about it.... 7.5/10
2nd: Stock image is too fuzy... 5/10
3rd:  For some reason I don't like the white on the left of Sora's face, but other than that I like it... 9/10


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 27, 2006)

nice clones 7,5/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jan 27, 2006)

MMM, nice. Not too fond of the stock, and the background seems too blurry. Text stands out al ittle too much IMO. Solid job, just needs some fine tuning 7.5/10


----------



## Seany (Jan 27, 2006)

they have great stocks and good use of colouring, only the bottom one seems a tad bit faint, anyway 9/10!


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 27, 2006)

Kindof creeps the heck out of me to be honest...But its skillfully done so 8.5/10


----------



## Seany (Jan 27, 2006)

lol really?, thanks for the score =D

I like yours alot it's very comforting, 10/10!


----------



## Xephyer (Jan 27, 2006)

^ it's really cool!Great effects!8.5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 27, 2006)

ok but stail boring 4/10


----------



## Xephyer (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow...4/10?...stail and boring?...o_O...


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 27, 2006)

yes you heard me 4/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 27, 2006)

6/10 not very creative...


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 27, 2006)

9/10 nice original idea and nice border effects ^^


----------



## Hazu (Jan 27, 2006)

nice background but yamato became a bit blurry 7.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 27, 2006)

Pretty nice... But I would suggest adding a border and cropping a bit off the bottom and top.

6.5/10


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 27, 2006)

I like the lack of colours ...it's artistic 9/10 !!
That was Hasu's siggy.



Red and black is a good colour combo...nothing fancy...decent sig 7,5/10.


----------



## Drama (Jan 27, 2006)

8/10. i like the blend of colours, border and text is good. but tsunade's face is lil messed up, i dunno maybe its just me.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 27, 2006)

8/10 no comment


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 28, 2006)

how do u upload sigs again?


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 28, 2006)

DEATH this isnt the place to ask such questions...But ill answer it regardless.





Just go to  and upload your siggy. Save the image then go to User CP near the top left of the page here at NF. Click on the edit signature button then paste in your image location and remeber to use[IMG'] [/IMG] tags. Just take out the ' that I added in the first part of the tag.

Easy enough no?


Now back to rating siggys.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 28, 2006)

Beautiful sig Maggy. I've had a wallpaper of her for quite a long time.  10/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10

Lovely sig Leon 

--


----------



## SkriK (Jan 28, 2006)

Your sig's stock is a little bit pixelated no the hair contours, else than that, totally awesome.


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 28, 2006)

8/10 i like it but i think that yellow is a little too bright and maybe you should have toned down some of the other colours on him as well apart from that though its good. i like the background.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 28, 2006)

I hate the stock...But the BG , colors, and font are really nice so... 7/10


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 28, 2006)

yea well there aint many picutres that sorta fit with a name like saladin so i had to sorta comprimise :S

lol loving the perky tits and baby oiled skin 9.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 28, 2006)

7/0

Good but don't like the stock and it's too small.

--


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 28, 2006)

Nothing special I guess... and the "trace" around the stock isn't that great, kind of pixelly 7/10

I since no one posts in my sig thread, I was wondering if you could rate these two as well... I am trying to decide whether I should keep what I have or try something new...


​


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 28, 2006)

Haha omigosh Bronz...Heh those are beyond zany.

Hmmm...I definatly like the first one better. The second one is cute but the whole russia joke is alittle overused xD. Its still a really neat idea with both however.

And no your not getting a number rating...There too unique for that heh.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy....cool sig Maggy!  10/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 29, 2006)

nice sign 10/10


----------



## Utz (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool screenshot of chibi Naruto. Is that from one of the Naruto movies? I somehow don't recall seeing that in the anime, but I might be mistaken . Nice quality though! 8.5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 29, 2006)

well i cant tell you its from the anime it may be a random flash back 9/10 custom made


----------



## moer (Jan 29, 2006)

1- 7/10 meh,cool but doesn't really look like i has any effort into it
2- 8/10 funny green black pixled pic


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 29, 2006)

WTF indeed haha...Wow...I think I got a headache from staring at that thing too much...

But its pretty funny...In a odd sortof way... 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 29, 2006)

I LOOOVE it!  10/10.  I miss the dragon one though T_T.  Where are you getting all of your Magna Carta stock images? I don't think I have seen them before (granted I'm only looking for their wallpapers).  

@ Blind Itachi, you have quit an observant eye.  (I'm refuring to some rep he gave me, but I don't want to ruin the "easter egg" in the sig).  

I since no one posts in my sig threads, I was wondering if you could rate these two as well... I am trying to decide whether I should keep my current sig or try something new...


​


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 29, 2006)

confusing :S lol i like it very inventive. 9/10

*Couch*: hehehe classic. Text a little hard to read though 8/10

*Battle Scene*: Not quite sure what there saying but it looks great ! 9/10


----------



## Azrael (Jan 29, 2006)

I like it but the left side is a little bland. 7.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 29, 2006)

7/10

Good but abit grainy..

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 29, 2006)

You get a 10/10 and a  for pure talent xD.





@Bronz Literally all over heh...Some stocks are alot easier to find then others...This particular one is pretty rare though...I actually tried to find it again on the net and couldnt because I wanted to know her name. :S


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome sig Lingz. Love the background and stock.  9/10

@Maggy: 10/10!!!


----------



## De Monies (Jan 29, 2006)

8.7/10
I love the colours and the background @____@ but the stock is a little fuzzy/weird colouring (even though I'm pretty sure that's how it's supposed to be)


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jan 29, 2006)

haha, I just love the animation. it ROCKS!! 9.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 29, 2006)

I kindof hate to post again so soon...But I _really_ wanted to comment on Jakob's last siggy...I think its absolutely stunning.

The choice of stocks...the colors...the animation...All wonderful. Its just a shame that gifs dont have the same quality as a jpeg or png...Then itd be absolute perfection xD.

So yea 10/10 easily.


----------



## Drama (Jan 29, 2006)

8.5/10 its a little too big.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 29, 2006)

6.5/10 animation looks nice, but it's so bright colors....


----------



## Gai_Sensei (Jan 29, 2006)

7/10, I'm sure I'd like it more if I knew what it was from ^_^


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 29, 2006)

i like the chibi's there cool and one of pls is deidara 20/10 and im no longer a chuunin yay


----------



## Crowe (Jan 29, 2006)

Cute determined Naruto chibi 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 29, 2006)

its small and blurry 6/10


----------



## murasex (Jan 29, 2006)

^Very cute, but dull... 6/10


----------



## chauronity (Jan 29, 2006)

Unique stuff ... nice mix of various stuff and styles. Interesting stuff ...

8,2 / 10

8,5 / 10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmmm, cool typo and nice bg,,

8.9/10

--


----------



## Rin <3 (Jan 29, 2006)

I love Ragnarok 9.8/10


----------



## Ryouken (Jan 30, 2006)

7/10.
it seems... too plain? but still, good. ^^


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 30, 2006)

Kindof small and abstract...And...yea...Cant really tell what exactly you where trying to achieve with it?  

I kindof like the...uh...text though heh.

So...6/10?


----------



## Axass (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG 10/10

(however speaking as a mod, you should shorten it just a little =/)


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 30, 2006)

Omigosh Axass im soooo sorry...Im always concerned about my siggys being too wide stretching the forum out and all I completely forget about height...*runs off and resizes*

Better neh?  

Oh and yours is really neat and simple looking...I dont really like that particular character, but its still great stock...so...9/10


----------



## Axass (Jan 30, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Omigosh Axass im soooo sorry...Im always concerned about my siggys being too wide stretching the forum out and all I completely forget about height...*runs off and resizes*
> 
> Better neh?


Don't worry, it's much better. (maybe still a little bit too long but it should be ok)


----------



## Crowe (Jan 30, 2006)

Sexy fanarts 9/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 30, 2006)

8/10 for you. I'm not too fond of the writing...


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

10/10 no comment


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 30, 2006)

4.5/10 just a picture of a doll


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

in all seriousness i dont like your sign 4.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Jan 30, 2006)

5.5/10
kawaii plush.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

funny monkey 8/10


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 30, 2006)

nice enough... for a doll :/ 

5.5/10 xD


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

7/10 no comment


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 30, 2006)

4.5/10 no comment....

And sasuke_uzumaki, dont rate cause you've already rated it....


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 30, 2006)

YES...Another lover of big borders haha (Gosh how I wish we could change the skin of NF to something darker...)

Ah anyway...For kira...Well I really really luv the BG and the text...But the stock is kindof boring(Actually most stocks people use of kira are boring to me... :S ) 9/10 

The ken-chan one is pretty awesome looking I gotta admit...Although its kindof the opposite of kira in what I like and dislike...Not crazy about the BG and text, but I luv that stock you used heh. so 9/10 again.  





P.S. Two notes to you sasuke...Dont spam...And if your going to post in here you might want to use an *Actual* sig...Poor quality photos of plushies are not infact...art...


----------



## Leen (Jan 30, 2006)

9/10 very good.

This one as well.


----------



## .Naptha (Jan 30, 2006)

sasuke_uzumaki said:
			
		

> 7/10 no comment



uughh score gone from 7 , 7.5 to 7 . *sigh* no matter what i do it always sucks 

8.5/10 Big fan of Hitsugaya and your sig is very nicely lit and ... and well i like it 

edit: the text is a little flat looking at it again ; doesnt really do the rest of the sig justice :X sorry to cchange and all


----------



## xyie (Jan 30, 2006)

7/10 i like the Kakashi siggy!!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 30, 2006)

5/10 no comment....


----------



## Hazu (Jan 30, 2006)

nice 
the stock is so so but for some reason it blends in really well with the bg.......good job 

9/10


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 30, 2006)

I know its a fanart picture you obviously cut and pasted, and not something you made using photoshop.  However, its a very interesting fanart that reminds me of paintings done by Caravaggio. 

So I'll give you a 7/10 for the Caravaggio-like Gaara fanart.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

blood comments thank yous this signatures got it all 10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 30, 2006)

2/10.

There's really very little about this that is worth a point... It's not a total failure so you don't get a one but that's all I can say :S


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

its cool 9/10


----------



## Misk (Jan 30, 2006)

5/10 (5 for the chibi)


----------



## Cero (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG LOVE THE BAYAKUYA STOCK!! the bg really doesnt match it but the brushing is nice and the text is alright 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 31, 2006)

Omigosh Raging...I just now noticed that your chibi sasuke has kawaii little ears too xD.

Ohhh I sooo wanna hug him.  

9.5/10 for cuteness and hugability.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 31, 2006)

9.9/10 xDD I love it but the shadows in it are a little inconsistent.. D: (like the ones on the ground..)

but I love it


----------



## The Bryman (Jan 31, 2006)

10/10

love the monkey sig! its great animation!  

and it matches your avatar.  

and i also like you taste in music.


----------



## Elric (Jan 31, 2006)

7/10 , perhaps try using some brushes.
v first try at one of those styles


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 31, 2006)

Quite nice... Cool and Calm ~ 8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 31, 2006)

where is your signature indeed ^^ 8/10 for neatness


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 31, 2006)

7/10 for the first one. Cool stock and bg, they don't seem blended though
7/10 for the second. Nice stock. I don't like the bg, though its colour layout is really good.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 31, 2006)

7.5/10 looks cool


----------



## Lingz (Jan 31, 2006)

6.5/10

6/10

Hmm, ya, more blending and better typo I think,,

--

@person below, Rate this aswel will ya, ta


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 31, 2006)

@DE heh I know what part your talking about...Thats actually part of the BG design not a shadow...I guess I should go back and tweak it so its more silver and less black...



Geez lingz I have to rate two...what a hassle...  

The chidori one is OK...I really like the stock and the BG but its alittle overly bright to me. 8.5/10



Kira is also abit on the bright side, but in a good way.   I like the stock and I really like the text. BG is pretty and soothing... 9.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 31, 2006)

8.5/10 very nice


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 31, 2006)

Sweet. Unique. Well organised. ~ 10/10


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

7/10........


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 31, 2006)

7/10 pretty cool


----------



## Hazu (Jan 31, 2006)

9/10

very nice

as always


----------



## Lingz (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmmm, cool fanart, needs boarder?

--


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

nice 10/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 31, 2006)

cute but not special

5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

odd and weird not very interesting 7/10


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 31, 2006)

Pretty dodgy. ~ 3/10


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 31, 2006)

No sig, no points 

Okay I have two sigs I need some opinions, so shoot.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 31, 2006)

Ayaya I keep getting the people with 2 siggys xD.

Lemme see here...

The first one is kinda meh...Too much emptiness and while the BG is nice its not interesting enough to make up for the big hole in the middle...Stocks are kinda small compared to the overall size of it and im not crazy about what you did to the colors for kisame. I do like the illustration on the left though...so...7/10 for a decent BG and neat decoration on the left.  





Your other one is extremely simple...But very striking unlike the first. It definatly makes a strong visual impact and I like that. The colors are good and you made a excellent font choice. 9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 31, 2006)

8.5/10 pretty cool


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 31, 2006)

Both 7/10...to dark .


----------



## Cero (Jan 31, 2006)

what happened to tsunade's huge boobs? anyway stock is...ok (lol)
the b is nice and stands out. The test i dont really like buts its alright so overall 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

10/10 perfect sign rn


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 31, 2006)

Interesting size. ^^ 8/10

@Maggy: You gotta tell me how you're making those sigs. XD


----------



## Cero (Jan 31, 2006)

the brushing make sthe stock blurrey but i lik ethe stocm nun the less, the bg matches the stock ever so elegantly and the border and text make a nice contrast to the forums backround 9/10


----------



## Elric (Jan 31, 2006)

8/10  stocks are cool


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 31, 2006)

@ PL Ummm...good stock? Heh I dunno...I just try to think of different themes or inspirations...


And RN I just realized its been sooo long since I looked at your first siggy...And its still so incredibly cute xD. Thats pretty hard to find something that I still enjoy looking at after all this time...I normally get tired of a siggy really fast. :sweat



So 9.5/10 for staying power.  



Haha I was beaten to the punch...  

I ABSOLUTELY luv that siggy elric simple and beautiful...The colors are amazing...and...yea luv it through and through.

10/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

very nice 10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 31, 2006)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> @ PL Ummm...good stock? Heh I dunno...I just try to think of different themes or inspirations...



Me thinks I want to learn from you how to do those type of sigs.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

you didnt rate it seems blurry 9/10


----------



## Elric (Jan 31, 2006)

is it just a picture? 7/10 cuz the stock looks wicked


----------



## Drama (Jan 31, 2006)

WOW very nice 9/10. good stock, good blend and border is nice.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 31, 2006)

i like it...the border is nice and the animation is ok too...its just the font that turned me off a bit...i understand you used the fire font to go with naruto kyuubi chakra but it doesnt fit in....you should try to used a calmer font without the black stroke around it...you get a 7.5/10...


----------



## Ryouken (Jan 31, 2006)

8/10. love the background and brushing, but the stock seems... to be too "out there" lol.


----------



## Elric (Feb 1, 2006)

7/10 for both...


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 1, 2006)

Pretty good stuff. Border's a tiny bit too big and stock is somewhat grainy (or are those rays?). Typography is good, but could be bigger. Could also do with less brushing over her dress and arm (were you trying to make it look like it was splashing?). Otherwise, solid job 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 1, 2006)

1st. 6.5/10
2nd. 6.5/10
3rd. 7.5/10


----------



## Elric (Feb 1, 2006)

8.5/10 for them both...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 1, 2006)

9/10 Nice, and very calming for some reason...


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool... Really street. ~ 8/10


----------



## Dommy (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the banners for the elements. 

8/10.


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 1, 2006)

9/10 That Tag looks so wicked!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 1, 2006)

5.5/10 cool stock


----------



## P-Nut (Feb 1, 2006)

7/10
7.5/10 kenpachi ftw :E


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 1, 2006)

I really like the concept behind both of these, but im not crazy about the execution...

1st one I like the cats but I dont really like the font...Doesnt really suit the character to me...And im not too into the beveling and emboss you did on everything. But like I said I LUV the uniqueness of the concept so...8/10


2nd one...Again great concept...But I dont like all the nonsense infront of her face...You could just leave the normal "veins" in the leaf and thatd be fine...Because right now it looks like she has a really funky cursed seal over her or something xD. 8/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 1, 2006)

i really like your transparent sig Maggie.

the cutting is very well done, and the text too. the colors go well togheter

8/10


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm, that kinda freaks me out,,

7/10

--


----------



## Cero (Feb 1, 2006)

VERY SIMPLE BACKROUND but the stock and textis cool so 8/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 1, 2006)

both are very sweet as always but the first one might be getting a bit old 

9/10 for both


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 1, 2006)

I am sorta scared.... 7/10


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm, getting abit old there zero XD

8/10

--


----------



## P-Nut (Feb 1, 2006)

9/10 nicely done... to bad I got annoyed with monkey D luffy after 50 episodes


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 1, 2006)

i like your sign 9/10


----------



## halfy (Feb 1, 2006)

7/10 nice shot of sasuke there ;o


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 1, 2006)

Haha great stock halfy...The splatter BG looks pretty cool with it and I like the text. 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 1, 2006)

looks cool even though i liked your blades for hire one better 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

7/10 - Basic brushing but cute

6/10 - You kinda kill the stock (not a sasuke fan)

@Maggy, had to comment on yours, very good transparacy sig. you got going there, love the way you inputed the text and the pink lil' petals, although panty shot seems abit "out of the blue", anyhow, very neat sig.

--


----------



## Ryouken (Feb 1, 2006)

7/10. its kind of too plain? love the font. hate the stock x)


----------



## Cero (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Looks cool and interesting choice of font 7/10
2. love the stock, bg, brightness, and brushing. The font...not so crazy about 9/10


----------



## striderxl (Feb 1, 2006)

1)  9/10. i love it. the stock is iono, but it goes well with the abstract bg. great font as well.
2) 7/10. love the brushing, stock isnt blended too well in my opinion. and text is a bit hard to read.


----------



## Elric (Feb 1, 2006)

8/10, i think the sig has too much space on the left hand side


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 2, 2006)

lovely stock and matching colors.

7/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 2, 2006)

9/10, though that big black centre mass upsets me...


----------



## Cero (Feb 2, 2006)

i haveno idea what the graffiti says in the middle and the itchi stock im not so fond of. the swords are a really cool effect so 7/10


----------



## gaarasai (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting 7/10
6/10


----------



## P-Nut (Feb 2, 2006)

6 stock usbt as good as the other 2 
8would have been could if it had a border shitty font
8looks nice one with border but it has a shitty font though


----------



## Lingz (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice concept, don't like the effect you used

1st sig is cool, but puma typo?? hmmmm 8/10

2nd sig - Nice again, but the effect is very unsuitable for the sig on sakura, hmmm....7/10

--


----------



## moer (Feb 2, 2006)

nice 8.5/10


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2006)

4/10, it's just a pic.


----------



## moer (Feb 2, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> 4/10, it's just a pic.



actually photoshoped pic, this effect wasn't in the orginal you know...

7.5/10 colors don't really match


----------



## ~Akuma (Feb 2, 2006)

its just a pic but really funny 6.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 2, 2006)

1st. 8.5/10 pretty good

2nd. 6.5/10 don't like the brushing very much....


----------



## SkriK (Feb 2, 2006)

1st - Awesome 8.9/10
2nd - Awesome too but not as good as the 1st 8.1/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 2, 2006)

very pretty 
gotta love vincent 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

its ok i gues......8/10


----------



## Lingz (Feb 2, 2006)

It's okay but just a screenshot with a boader and typo/

5/10

--


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ooops moer i forgot this is about sigs not avatars.

7/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 2, 2006)

the text is cool and the bg but the stock doesnt blend in even though it does looks verycool 8/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 2, 2006)

oooook.....if I'm gonna rate this again.....I'd say the first one is very kawaii even tho its.........old 
so 9/10
lol

the second one is also rly cute but maybe a bit to transparent for my taste
8/10

neo Sasuke is a killer tho


----------



## SkriK (Feb 2, 2006)

A little pixalated and plain. Needs a border too. Nice idea though. 6.7/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 2, 2006)

8/10 a bit to bright and I dont quite like the stock to the left.


----------



## J c (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice sig, 8/10~!

Don't have a sig atm. Sorry, you can't rate me. ^^

*_I've requested.._*


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

well its ok 10/10


----------



## Drama (Feb 2, 2006)

5.5/10

too plain. and im having problem with your stock it seems too dark and it almost blends in with your backround so it doesent seem to stick our of your sig. your backround of itachi's face is all right but the border is way to out there.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 2, 2006)

Animation's cool, but I think the colors are a little too overdone. They're way too harsh for me (or maybe it's just that I like subtle colors). Text could use less stroke. Looks a little too slapped on. Not a bad job though, just too...busy. 7.5/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 2, 2006)

Animated. Nice. I like them both. 9/10 for both.


----------



## Cero (Feb 2, 2006)

1. FMA kicks ass, stock and bg is great and i like the font 9/10
2. love the text, font, stocks and bg 9/10
3. damn i love it too much music to the max 10/10


----------



## Rj_ (Feb 3, 2006)

Cute stock, nice brushing(?) in the background. Catches me as cute. Nice plain simple boarder, 10/10.


----------



## SkriK (Feb 3, 2006)

7.5/10 It's a bit repeative and the typo is a bit plain.


----------



## Elric (Feb 3, 2006)

7/10, dont like the typo, kinda hurts my eyes too


----------



## Dommy (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice. 

9/10.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 3, 2006)

that one is so cute

8/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 3, 2006)

8.5/10
 nice stock @________________________@


----------



## Hazu (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the monkeys!! 
9/10
for being funny and creative


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 3, 2006)

could need a bit of more work but looks ok

6/10


----------



## moer (Feb 3, 2006)

9/10 <3 the style ^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 3, 2006)

4/10 ehhh, just a pic


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

1. Love the bg and stock + the text is cool 9/10
2. Not in love with the bg and its brightness but stock and text is cool 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

kool 9/10 ....


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2006)

8/10 for the main one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2006)

Vagina/10

(Vagina is good)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 3, 2006)

What da'???... 10/10 handwork is the best...


----------



## Lingz (Feb 3, 2006)

7/10, funny

--


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

its dull and boring 1/10


----------



## J c (Feb 3, 2006)

No text + bad stock, 0/10 (be realistic man)


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

your sign is basiclly fc stuff -1/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

the main one is pretty empty 7/10


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 3, 2006)

They both look great. 9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 3, 2006)

You have peK sig too~! 10/10 xD


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

love the stock and text 9/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 4, 2006)

1:great BG rendering. Stock could use a little more blending and more washed out colors to match BG (or saturate BG more, either one. Stock sticks out a little too much). Typo is great though. 8/10
2: Not sure what to think of this one. A little too much brushing over the stock, and the gradient/color balance just looks out of place. Text is a little hard to see. Not totally bad, but there can be a lot more done. 7/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 4, 2006)

As I said before, 9/10 for it all. I like the way the colors fit together.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 4, 2006)

maybe a bit to much blended but looks good.

7,5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

its really dar and abstract 8/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 4, 2006)

first sig: awesome stock, bg could have needed a bit more work, text and font are ok

8.5/10

second sig: really nice 9/10


----------



## gaarasai (Feb 4, 2006)

Very artistic
loving the squiggles 9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 4, 2006)

All 3 sigs are nice, 9/10. ^^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 4, 2006)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 4, 2006)

i love your sig. 9.5/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 4, 2006)

0/10

Get a sig first.


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

aaah what a cute sig  8/10


----------



## Karma Thief (Feb 4, 2006)

Your first one isn't really coherent.
5/10

Second one is cute and awesome.
9/10

Ok, my link is fixed now.


----------



## Celes-chan (Feb 4, 2006)

A blend of Gaara, no? I don't think blue`s really his color.. and there`s no border. ._. Minus two points. 8/10 

GJ though, interesting textures =]


----------



## Crowe (Feb 4, 2006)

Long time no See 

Anyway, sweet signature as always but maybe a bit to to bright text and a bit to much empty space? 8.8/10


----------



## Celes-chan (Feb 4, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Long time no See
> 
> Anyway, sweet signature as always but maybe a bit to to bright text and a bit to much empty space? 8.8/10


HI pek. ^____^

Sorry, didn`t mean to post again but that sig is SO kickass. >< Looks `effing madd. 10/10

*skip me if you feel o.o'


----------



## Badonkers (Feb 4, 2006)

It's so cute >< 9\10


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

OMG PANDA!!

and that pic is romantic 9/10


----------



## Korey (Feb 4, 2006)

I really like the pic of Naruto he's really sute in that pic so is Sasuke but not as cute as Naruto. 

I'll give it 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 4, 2006)

It appears to just be a resized picture no? With the link watermark still in it at the bottom...  So...ummm...Nice picture...5/10?


----------



## RandomAnbuNinja (Feb 4, 2006)

Love it....9/10...pirates rule.


----------



## J c (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice sig, tho stock not so clear. ^^ 8/10~


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

again i like the stock and the text 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 5, 2006)

Never does stop being kawaii now does it.  





8/10 for both.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 5, 2006)

Hot...  10/10


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 5, 2006)

Lol that thing is funny!!! 9/10 !!


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 5, 2006)

The background is cool, but I don't like the stock image.... 7/10.

I am releasing a piolet episode of my sig, so please rate this guy too:
​


----------



## Lingz (Feb 5, 2006)

Very cool, 9/10

Your current sig; 7/10

--


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 5, 2006)

8/10 very nice


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

As much as I dislike Gin they're both cool. ^^ 9/10 for both.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 5, 2006)

Mmmmm.....  10/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL. I LOVE IT!!! 1001/10!!!


----------



## Cero (Feb 5, 2006)

love them all 9/10 for the first 2 and 10/10 for the last one


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 6, 2006)

Ragin' you need to change your sig! 

I still like the first, but it is starting to get old... 9.5/10
I never really liked the stock, but it is cute... 7/10

So that I am not a hypocrite please test this guy out.  (Although the file size may be too big for a sig).


----------



## Cero (Feb 6, 2006)

( sorry i just love that sig too much to take it off)
okay for you new one i am amazed on how that guys room is WOW 8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 6, 2006)

Kawaaaiiii siggys......both of them look good..nice bg and nice stock!! 9/10


----------



## Lingz (Feb 6, 2006)

8/10

Nice bg, and all, but don't like text

--


----------



## De Monies (Feb 6, 2006)

9.5/10
xD all I can say is *smooth*


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 6, 2006)

not bad. I dunno what to think of the stock, but the text is cool. A little monotonous, and it could use a little more than just a fiber filter. 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 6, 2006)

your new one: I just love roy mustang and he loks even cooler in that stock. The brightness and brushing lead to the nice blending in with the bg and the stock together. The Text is amazingly nice and blending. And the other text blands with the bg and gives it that overall finish. 9/10


----------



## Chi (Feb 6, 2006)

Kawaii Naruto sig ^_^

Effect is good. And font is just sooo belongs there.

9.9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2006)

its just a road with text 5/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 6, 2006)

...your avatar... 4/10 (no comments... there's nothing to...)
and your sig... Says 2005????


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2006)

it rate the sign and its and old pic you get 10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 6, 2006)

yondaime! hotness.

9.3/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 6, 2006)

oh lord more boobs YUMMMM.......oh its orihime! i should have know XDD 9/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 6, 2006)

all of them are cute 9.9999/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 6, 2006)

The art is SO HOT! You deserve a 7/10 for that one. Now just add a border. Not much else though... it's just a big, albeit sexy, picture of orihime


----------



## Sakura (Feb 6, 2006)

maybe i shouldnt be rating that much. but you're sig is just so cool.

10/10. ^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 7, 2006)

9/10 Hot, but no border


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 7, 2006)

8/10 for the first. I like the minimal colour pallette.
7/10 for the second. The large black border...


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

well i just simply love the bg and stock. The stock does not blend in enough with thebg whichmakes the stock stand out and that makes it look bad. The font of the text i am not so fond of but besides that good sig  7.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 7, 2006)

9/10 that sig never gets old  it's the most gorgeous stock ever xDD
7.6/10 for the second one xD neko sasuke ftw!


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry for rating so much but i get a noebleed from this one 
naruto is just so awesome! 10/10 good work


----------



## Ashura (Feb 7, 2006)

10/10...... so cute.


----------



## Maku (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool effects and colour matching, and great stock! 8/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 7, 2006)

wonderfull!!!! absolutely wonderfull!!! 

definately a 10/10
the stock and background really are perfect... *currently madly in love with your sig and will probably stalk you until you change it >=3*


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

nice and its itachi 10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 7, 2006)

yondaime is HAWT!!! 

8/10

just a fanart, sadly, but a dam nice one


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 7, 2006)

Love the effects. Could stand to be a bit smaller though. The size kinda makes it look empty, even though its not 8/10

EDIT: 700th post w00t!!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 7, 2006)

nice dark light effect... 10/10

Mine is new!


----------



## Ashura (Feb 7, 2006)

9/10.............. funny.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry... i think I was posting on the other thread...


----------



## Lingz (Feb 7, 2006)

Funny, don't like brushing or typo though

7/10

--


----------



## Maku (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome colours and great choice of fonts (and I love a little logo right next to the text) 9/10


----------



## keikun17 (Feb 7, 2006)

Itachi sig haha!! 9/10 - water droplets a bit distracting =\


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

ishnot really supposed to be a sig but myeh 7/10 cuz i like the stock


----------



## Drama (Feb 7, 2006)

1st. 9/10
2nd. 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

its ok 9.....


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

have i rated yours? well if not you know how i feel about yondaime 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 7, 2006)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Drama (Feb 7, 2006)

9/10 ! even tho i dunno what anime it is its very nice. lol.

Rate mine just made it. lol.


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

HO LY SHIT 10/10


----------



## Drama (Feb 7, 2006)

really? lol why thank you!!! haha. 
9/10 for both


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 8, 2006)

Hawt. I dunno About the cut out boxes style, I just don't like it, but I won't take that into consideration in the rating. Borders could be smaller, and maybe more subtle effects. Kinda takes away from the stock a little bit. I don't like the text all that much. Seems a clean sans serif font would work better here instead of a cursive. Not bad, just a few little glitches here and there. 7.5/10


----------



## Elric (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome! 9/10


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

She's cute! 

I need to see that anime btw.

9/10


----------



## Powerman (Feb 8, 2006)

@Elric 9/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 8, 2006)

@ martial1562: it really looks sorta boring, but the naruchu is very kyoot.

6.8/10


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

10/10

Seriously, it's Orihime!


----------



## Elric (Feb 8, 2006)

does it count as a sig?, lol those are cute. loving the Rock lee one  8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

i think i havent rated yours.....but justin case i complely love the stock,text, and bg 9/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 8, 2006)

cute-ness.//

9/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 8, 2006)

8/10 nice stock used


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 8, 2006)

8/10 I can't really fault it.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool. 

8/10 for ya!


----------



## Lingz (Feb 8, 2006)

Sweet sig, don't like the orange boarder around it though.

8/10

--


----------



## De Monies (Feb 8, 2006)

nice @____@  I love the colours and the text @____@ and it's realllllly nice 
10/10 for sure


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very gothic and dark! Sweet! 

9/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 8, 2006)

SUPER CHIBIS!!! 9/10


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks dude!

Mr. WTF huh?

Can't disagree with that! 

9/10


----------



## Raptor (Feb 8, 2006)

...Strange drawings.   but Very original.   not too much order though.   8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice 10


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a screencap and doesn't necessarily count as a sig.  Not that I'm dissing it or anything, its a nice screen cap, but doesn't fall into the category of a decent sig like what most of the people have here.

So lets just say 8/10 for the fact that its a cool screencap, but a 3/10 for not being an actual "sig."  

Hey, at least you figured out how to put an image into your sig, most people can't figure that out first time around.

*-EDIT-*

Imageshack is being an ass, so my sig may or may not appear below.


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

i love gundam seed, everything is alright 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Feb 8, 2006)

7/10

5/10

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome job on this one lingz...Really.

The colors and the stock are just wonderful. Now only two things hold it back from being truely great to me...The first is a small thing...The text. Now you KNOW it has to be bad if I complain that the text is hard to read because I almost _never_ do that...But it is just way too hard to read lingz.

The second is abit more complex...You established a wonderful flow of motion between the stock and the BG on the left but as your eye transitions to the right the BG there completely destroys that wonderful sense of motion you first get from the left part of the siggy. So if you could match up the BG abit more so the "flow" remains constant through the entire siggy thatd be awesomesauce.  

9.5/10


----------



## Drama (Feb 8, 2006)

10/10 ! great colours great stock very good blending border and text are nice.
one of those sigs that you dont get bored lookin at and catches the eyes with the warm colours. VERY GOOD JOB

EDIT : ^^^ for LINGZ ^^^ (he just got to rate it b4 me. lol)

as for Magdalena: 1st 8/10 rest in the spoiler one 9/10 --> there all really NICE!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

heaven has been split into peices 10


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

obito + kakashi = 9/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 8, 2006)

10/10 for cuteness.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Feb 8, 2006)

7.5/10  

Absolutely adorable ^^


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 8, 2006)

1: OMG, that's SO great! 987540/10!!!!
2: I don't really get this one... 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

very good 10


----------



## chauronity (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, that's a nicely colored manga panel. 
Nothing special as a siggy, but as a coloring, it's excellent. 


9


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2006)

Lovely brushing, dont know really about the colors and the stock. Sharp stock vs very smooth bg = half failed signature. But I think it came up really good even tho the stock dont fit imo.

8.99/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

soldiers and a talking apple yay ) 9


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

i gotta rate peK's
i love legend of Zelda Twilight Princess, the stock is awesome, text is good, and bgnice 8.5/10


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 8, 2006)

^
I'm a pretty big fan of abstract backgrounds and the colors seem to match well. The text is also sharp and stylish. However, I don't really like that Naruto wannabe kid.

9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

ahaaaaaaahhh itttss too naruto hentai XP 10/10 for just being smexy naruto hentai

ah yeah and thats kawaii naruto not a wanabee


----------



## Elric (Feb 8, 2006)

still a 8/10, time for a sig change?


----------



## Mulatto (Feb 9, 2006)

8/10

Like the color scheme.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahh, love the text, but the brushing seems chaotic and lacks depth, and the stock could be of better quality, and less stylized (could use less brushing, and the motion blur could have been better executed, such as using multiple layers). Not bad, but can do with a lot more consciousness to depth and blending. 6.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the first one alot... 9/10
The second one is just funny as hell... 9.5/10
The music one is touching, but the image quality is kind of low (not that you can do anything about that).  7.5/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2006)

@ bronzhawk: 9.999999/10. 

very cool. wintry style. animated.


----------



## Cero (Feb 9, 2006)

looks almost like she is neko like sasuke XD
anyway i like the stock bg and text are nice but dont blend in so im not so fond of in this case i would give it an 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 9, 2006)

1st. 6.5/10 should really use another one 

2nd. 4/10 don't like the bg and it's a little chaotic....


----------



## halfy (Feb 9, 2006)

8.5/10 for the saya looks class

8/10 for 2nd one looks rather nice ;o


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmmm... I like it, there is something wrong with it, but I cannot put my finger on it though... 8.5/10. I think it is the green... yes, I think that is it.  

Is it just me or is 12 hours to make a sig seem like a damn long time?  (Asking that is how long it took me to make my current sig).


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 9, 2006)

Omigosh Bronz slow it down...I think im gonna upchuck...xD.

Ah but seriously unless my computer is screwing with gifs again which it does its spinning much too fast...



But as always I luv your ideas so 8.5/10 if its spinning too fast and 9.5/10 if its just my computer hating me again speeding it up.


----------



## Hazu (Feb 9, 2006)

oooooh 
luff the colours and stok, the border may be a little weird (or its just me ) but the BG is awesome!! 
not a fan of the font but again, thats just me 
9/10 n__~


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2006)

its ok i guess 8


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 9, 2006)

6/10 it's just a colored manga page......


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2006)

really didnt know you got a nice sign 8


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 9, 2006)

Even though it might be a manga page, the color and shading is pretty good 8.5/10!


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmmm... I like the Naruto font, fitting I supose.  I give it a 8.5/10


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 9, 2006)

Very fast. It's confusing, but it seems like a good gif. 8/10

On the other hand, if you read the first post, it says "Do not spam." Go read it.


----------



## Cero (Feb 9, 2006)

he is like my favorite jpop singer XD
text and bg are nice 8.5/10


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll rate your second one, interesting font/name but the sasuke doesn't seem to match the background. Interesting choices of color, never thought blue and orange would go well together. 7/10 I like your first one alot more though.


----------



## Elric (Feb 10, 2006)

Pretty nice. The colours are nice, and have a nice flow. 8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 10, 2006)

7/10

nice

;',.;,';.,


----------



## Mulatto (Feb 10, 2006)

6/10

The top one is alright, but sort of dull.  The bottom one just moves way too fast and is easily annoying.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 10, 2006)

That gorillaz tag is awesome beyond words...Honestly. 

10/10

The gif dealy there is pretty cool too although seems to lack abit in the quality department...

8/10  




Damn you HC heh...Hmmm well yours is alright...Stocks abit over filtered and the BG colors are sorta meh, but I like what you where tryings for so... 8.5/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 10, 2006)

7/10 too much border...


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

8.5/10
nice, I like sasuke's pose xD


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 10, 2006)

It is a bit rough, but that seems to be what you were going for. 9/10.

@Magdalena: Is this slow enough for you?



			
				Hayaku said:
			
		

> On the other hand, if you read the first post, it says "Do not spam." Go read it.


I have read it thank you very much.  You must be new to this thread, what I did in the last page wasn't even close to some of the spaming that I have seen in this thread.  Those Three posts were made in a 6 15 hour period, hardly spaming.  And so what if it was spaming, I just spent 12 hours making the damn thing, I think I can try to get a couple of comments ASAP.


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

well first everything is moving real fast and everyone looks the same and it makes me laugh. The see through blue text is a god match for winter. and i am guessing that gif is supposed to be funny 9/10 for creativity


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 10, 2006)

there both pretty nice

7.7/10


'
/..


----------



## Crowe (Feb 10, 2006)

Seweet, Casshern was a cool movie -the plot that is. 9/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Feb 10, 2006)

hawt 9/10

m,,.,.,.,


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 10, 2006)

5/10 seen better from you.....


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 10, 2006)

I like the Saya one!!Black white and red is a good colour scheme!!It's original 9,5/10!


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 10, 2006)

@Bronz mmm...I like the speed on it now alot more.  


Heh Sketch this is V2 now of  your old siggy hun?

Well its nice although the lack of text or blending of the stock kinda kills the lovely look of it abit...

8/10


----------



## Miso (Feb 10, 2006)

9/10
It's cute and the overall composition is well balanced. No fancy stuff, no great effects....


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

9/10
I like it  it's nice and original


----------



## Lingz (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmmm, nice and unique concept.

7/10

--


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

8.9/10 nice colours @_____@ and I like how the stock is on it's side 

that seems to be the only comment I ever get -____-
xDDD 
*changed sig so I can post again D:*


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 10, 2006)

I like the water color effect that you did. 8.75/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 10, 2006)

Love the concept. Dunno about colors though. A little too harsh for me. Well done though 8.5/10


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

The first one kinda makes me dizzy...and I get dizzy easily, but none the less it is still great! 8/10~

The 2nd one is much better because it stops therefore causing me not to puke just in time. 9/10~



EDIT~BAHH WAS ON WRONG PAGE, This was for bronzhawk 

To Jacob...I give all 9/10~ because..I like them!


----------



## Seany (Feb 10, 2006)

I like it, but the colouring could be better, anyway 8/10!


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

the stock is awesome 
the lighting, brushing, bg, and test i love 9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

Gwen Stefani : "Super Kawaii~!" Lol, 9.5/10~


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 10, 2006)

8.5/10 I like the stock and the colors fit well.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 10, 2006)

very nice 9.9


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 10, 2006)

5.5/10 Once again, just a picture.........


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

bout time for new ones!!
1. stock is amazing and the red eyes >.< just love! the text and color match so well and so does the bg 9/10
2.the stock matches well with the bg and the text im not so fond of :/ 8/10
3. girl is hot, the bg and text blend and its really nice 8.5/10

i like them ghost XD


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

Flawless..except for "You hand as my spoon," Correction, "Your"  9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 10, 2006)

7/10 pretty good, but a little empty


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 10, 2006)

1: Nice. Smooth, though a tad bit empty. 8/10
2: Don't really like this one. Stock work could be better to blend it in. Nice BG work 7/10
3: Love the texture and BG, but the text could be a little more substantial. Don't get me wrong though, it looks good as it is, it just needs more...pizzazz to make the sig as good as it can be. 8.5/10


----------



## Sever (Feb 10, 2006)

1.) Simple yet cool 8/10
2 & 3) Nice animated! 8/10


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice, but kinda weird. 8/10~


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

i have expressed my feelings on this sig many times 9/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 10, 2006)

9.5/10 for the two


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

the stock caought my eye, then i noticed the bg was made in MS paint and the text was so nicly done to blend in 10/10


----------



## asiarules (Feb 11, 2006)

1st 9/10 good
2nd brush covers to much of the stock


----------



## Sever (Feb 11, 2006)

Kakashi!  8/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 11, 2006)

8/10, real people.


----------



## Hazu (Feb 11, 2006)

gotta love the Negima. could do with a border, but actually looks good without too....
really pretty colours too 

9/10!!!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 11, 2006)

yaoi <33333333 
9.5/10 xDD


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 11, 2006)

Lol....I love heavy colours!!!! 9/10!!Nicely done


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow. That Tsunade sig is awesome. I like how the background was blended. 10/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 11, 2006)

i just love the stock firs of all, i can see that hidden dragon in th bg too. I find some of the bg and test color to be a bit messey and hard to read but besides that good work  8/10 (needs work)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 11, 2006)

1st. 6.5/10 

2nd. 5/0


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 11, 2006)

1st:  8.5/10
2nd: 6/10 ... better score if you added some "gold" coloring to her face like you added that redish color in the first one.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice hawk 9


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 11, 2006)

I get the idea that it is a copied picture .....anyway Itachi is cool 6/10


----------



## asiarules (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow notbad 9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

1st sig Cool but kinda hard to see the text. 8/10~

2nd sig AWESOME BATTLE!!! 10/10


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 11, 2006)

That sig is way too bright..7/10


----------



## Drama (Feb 11, 2006)

7.5/10 need work on the text.


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 11, 2006)

Very hot..but the borders are too thick 8.5/10


----------



## [sephir] (Feb 11, 2006)

Hottttt sig, background could use some work.

8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 11, 2006)

Federer sucks... but let's put that aside....The bg is a bit plain...but it fits with the stock....8/10


----------



## kataimiko (Feb 11, 2006)

HOT sig....the only thing that I can nitpick about is the negative space on the far right and left sides....perhaps a border of some sort would balance it out better. And like I said, I am nitpicking..O_o

9/10!


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

Mmmm, nice pic I guess, 8/10~


----------



## ▫Shikamaru▫ (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting, I like the blending techniques. 9/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 11, 2006)

extemly simple, stocks are nice and so is BG but text color does not blend at all 7/10


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

Ohhhhh KAWAII KAWAII, plus you fixed the spelling mistake~ 10/10~~~!!!


----------



## Cero (Feb 11, 2006)

your 2 new ones are just plain awesome 9/10 for both


----------



## ▫Shikamaru▫ (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the fonts and effects on the spoilers. 8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 12, 2006)

No blending...plain effect on bg....but Shikamaru is cool...6,5/10 .


----------



## Bisuke (Feb 12, 2006)

9/10
cool anime pics!  and interesting forums to share!!


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

all the gifs are either funny or cool 10/10


----------



## S0uljan (Feb 12, 2006)

I love them. 10/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Its almost a banner of a forum  too big 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

love you creativity with the MS Pain backround, the stock is simplay amazing as well as the text 10/10


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 12, 2006)

Both good.....nice looking bg's...nice blending....8,5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 12, 2006)

6.5/10 pretty good


----------



## J c (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice sig but I still think her left eye is freaky, 8/10~


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 12, 2006)

1: Nice love the text. Simple, but is effective. 8/10
2: Love the texture and effects 8.5/10
3: dunno about this. A little too much empty space. but otherwise, great job 8.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 12, 2006)

1st. 8/10
2nd. 6.5/10
3rd. 6/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 12, 2006)

1st: 8.5/10, beautiful colors.
2d: A bit to plain 7/10
_________________
Made it little while ago, the scanlines became to visible tho :/


----------



## J c (Feb 12, 2006)

Hehe, like you said, scan lines too visible~9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

love it all 10/10 (comments in apost somewhere) -_-


----------



## Strykerking (Feb 12, 2006)

1. Good, simple and neat looking 8/10
2. Very nice, i like the texture it has, although i dont care for the whiteness of it 8/10
3. Again, i dont care for the whitness of it so much, and the one side seems a bit un eventful to me 7/10

@Ansatsu_Daichou


----------



## J c (Feb 12, 2006)

Holy crap Narutrix awesomeness~10/10~


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the interesting style of sig 2 and 3, never seen that type of design before and the way you put it together looks really sweet. 9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

8.5/10 pretty good


----------



## S0uljan (Feb 12, 2006)

okay i guess 4/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

2/10 Dont like naruto that much


----------



## S0uljan (Feb 12, 2006)

then your in the wrong forum there buddy


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 12, 2006)

4/10, it still isn't that great.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

6/10..................


----------



## J c (Feb 12, 2006)

Now now guys, don't rate a sig with low marks just cause they did, speak the truth, which I know you guys are not doing. 

@bronzhawk still love the kage bunshin~ 9/10 
@SoulJan pretty cool but stocks don't show up that much~ 8/10
@Pulp Fiction Nice, but the text doesn't really match~ 8/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

7.7/10 The text is from the dvd cover


----------



## Elric (Feb 13, 2006)

5/10, is it just a picture with some text slapped on?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 13, 2006)

7.5/10 pretty good, but a little overbrushed on the stock


----------



## Hazu (Feb 13, 2006)

#1 like it  9/10
(erm......am I rating too high?? )
#2 erm.....a little cloudy so I guess 7/10
ike the first one more


----------



## The Bryman (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10

i like the simplicity of it 

and also the color is nice and clean


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 13, 2006)

5/10 not feeling it......


----------



## De Monies (Feb 13, 2006)

it's the same stock ;__; and style and font and stuff xDD put just the one up (or put them on a random thing)
but they do look gorgeous, 8.9/10


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 13, 2006)

I actually like the starkness of the sig and the vibrant colors of it
7.5/10


----------



## Seany (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome!  i love Yoshi!10/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 13, 2006)

10/10 Sasuke and Itachi rule!!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice 10


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool pic, make it into a sig~ 9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10 there pretty good


----------



## less (Feb 13, 2006)

It certainly gets the point across, but it's not too impressive artwise. Just a cut out of a movie poster with a thin black border.
4/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 13, 2006)

9/10.....Unique!!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

its alright 7.7/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 13, 2006)

Cutout picture with text, cool I guess but graphic wise 4/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

faye is always hot 8.7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2006)

cut out pic 4


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

Everyones Gotta Be a follower 5/10


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

It's true, maybe put a better text on? 4/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

6/10 
I Dont Care If People Dont Like It I Do


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

Well...we're just giving comments and rating others sig..I suggest you stop rating for the day since everyone has been rating yours. Give a chance for others to rate other peoples sig, not just you rating others and others rating you.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 13, 2006)

10/10 for both...Wonderful mura works.


----------



## Elric (Feb 14, 2006)

1# Awesome 10/10
2#Awesome  10/10
3# Awesome 10/10
AWESOME


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 14, 2006)

9/10... Nice sig.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 14, 2006)

8/10
nice stock


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 14, 2006)

Ish so kawaii reeby. 



10/10


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 14, 2006)

i like the colors in that anigif, i think it's a sig..
8/10  chun-li rules 1980's style!


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 14, 2006)

Yoshi rules...background is sugooooooi.....9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 14, 2006)

6.5/10 pretty nice


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 14, 2006)

nice 8.5 
love rinoa 
and its cool to


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 14, 2006)

Kick ass.

10/10.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmmm, 

6/10

--


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 14, 2006)

7/10

Kinda blurry.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2006)

5/10 doesnt really make me go WOW lol


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 14, 2006)

The second one: Wow.

11/10.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 14, 2006)

8/10.....well its better then mines.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 14, 2006)

4/10.

Too big, make it a little smaller, and add a border.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

sweet 8.7/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 14, 2006)

1. Okay the stock is real cool though im not likin th lowq text 8/10
2. too small and not enough of the stock. Text is cool and bg and stock is cool 8/10


----------



## S0uljan (Feb 14, 2006)

Can someone explain what exactly stock is


----------



## thelastninjamonk (Feb 14, 2006)

huh...
5/10... And thats for the pic! 

I really don't even know what he meant by stock, probably the other guys pics, but you don't go around saying WHAT WHAT WHAT often. Not only that, but you didn't even do what this whole page is about! Rateing!Also, you suck.


----------



## S0uljan (Feb 14, 2006)

Why would I rate the exact same sigs twice? Yea.. 
7/10.. mainly cuz sasuke rules


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

Its alright 5.2/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 14, 2006)

1: Text could be less grainy. Might need recging. 6/10
2: Text kinda looks boring. Stock could be better quality (maybe some recging or digital tuning to make it less bland). Not bad though 7.5/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

1.I like The Stock The Text and the background 10/10
2.The Text Should be changed 7.9/10
3.When it says music is my heart i really dont like the backgrond and the stock looks a bit messed up the text is good 6.6/10


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2006)

dont care to much for the resevoir dogs sig...so ill give the "Doom" one a 7/10


----------



## J c (Feb 14, 2006)

Mmm, just a red border and text, 7/10~


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

very colorful sigs 10/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 15, 2006)

8.5/10 
nice 
9.5/10 for the second one xD


----------



## Elric (Feb 15, 2006)

Wicked...its really quite cute 10/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 15, 2006)

8.8/10.

yup, that's actually pretty cool


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 15, 2006)

8.5/10 everybody loves temari 

colors weeee


----------



## De Monies (Feb 15, 2006)

10/10
@________________________________________________@
amazing.   (you did draw that right? but even if you didn't it still looks bad arse )


----------



## Ashura (Feb 15, 2006)

9/10.....I like it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 15, 2006)

looks too big to be a sig, but the stock is nice
6.5/10

you can rate my past sigs too


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 15, 2006)

8/10

yoshi is asome^_^ but the other things kinda suck^_^


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

not really much there....sorry...but 

3/10


----------



## J c (Feb 15, 2006)

Wooo~nice gifs~ 10/10


----------



## hayate-kun (Feb 15, 2006)

8/10, 7/10, 9/10....in that order...


----------



## Cero (Feb 15, 2006)

1. This one i love the stock and the text butthe bg doesnt fit well besides the color 9/10
2. Well I dont really loike anything but the stock and the shadowness effect in this one. I feel like the is goodbut i dontlike how it looks and text is just bleh so 7/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 15, 2006)

1.Backrogund Stock text great 9.7/10
2.Baground is alright really dont like the stock and the text 5/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 15, 2006)

10/10 because i like s-cry-ed


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 15, 2006)

9/10 only FC! wooo the sharingan!


----------



## Elric (Feb 15, 2006)

1# is awesome 8/10
2# is okay..., change text... 7/10
3#not feeling it 4/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2006)

1# really nice, i like the bg, stock and text 10/10


----------



## J c (Feb 16, 2006)

Ayaiyai~~~Kawaii desu~!!! 10/10~


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 16, 2006)

ok i guess......9.9


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 16, 2006)

really dont like the wrath on and its to big 3/10
nice FC's 9/10


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 16, 2006)

9/10 Nice sigs.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 16, 2006)

nice obito kool coloring 10


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 16, 2006)

I really like the Kyuubi-fied Naruto sig. That is really cool. 10/10


----------



## J c (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice~ 9/10 I like


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 16, 2006)

Uz hid them... that makes it tricky to rate!

1st:  Doesn't want to load
2nd & 3rd:  A bit on the light side.... 7/10
4th:  I love Ayumi-chan and the effects aren't bad so... 9/10
5th:  Zabuza... hmm... something isn't working... can't put my fingure on it... 6/10


----------



## Drama (Feb 16, 2006)

very original.. must of had lot of time to do that.
9/10 also funny.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 16, 2006)

SWEET i mean sweet 9/10


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Feb 16, 2006)

7/10
nice, but i dunno where either of them are from

nice quote tho


----------



## Shinji-san (Feb 17, 2006)

A flashy 2/10 for the red x with white background.
Bunny doesn't touch me.


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 17, 2006)

Waaaaay to bright .....but I guess that's your style 7/10.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 17, 2006)

Tsunade sort of clashes with the darkness surrounding her. The stock deserves something else. ~ 4/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 17, 2006)

6/10 

''
.
.
'/'


----------



## rinka (Feb 17, 2006)

Not bad but it doesn't have anime character, so 6.5/10 for you. XD


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 17, 2006)

5.5

;,;...


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting... I think it would look cooler if you didn't have those squigles on the right... 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome.

10/10.

^^


----------



## Crowe (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice animated giffy ^^ 7/10


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice use of colors 
i'll have to give it a  10/10 
 very good


----------



## De Monies (Feb 17, 2006)

10/10   
 purple, orange and green is my favourite colour combination


----------



## Ashura (Feb 17, 2006)

9/10....Unique.


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 17, 2006)

The animation is a bit on the slow side, but it was a cool sequence so..... 7/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 17, 2006)

XD nice card! 10/10...


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 17, 2006)

1st... Blind Itachi... Lol... Those shades aren't his style... 5/10

2nd... Golduck, nice colours, nice stock, nice blend... 8/10

3rd... The hell is he? Icky, Lol. ~ 4/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 17, 2006)

4.5/10 too small, left side doesn't match the stock and font is bad....


----------



## J c (Feb 17, 2006)

Overall 8/10~


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmm....8/10


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

thats minekos old sig 
and a shrooms comic
8/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 17, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> thats minekos old sig
> and a shrooms comic
> 8/10




minekos old sig? 

8/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 17, 2006)

8/10..................


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 17, 2006)

7/10...............


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 17, 2006)

wierd text 6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 17, 2006)

QT kicks ass for sure...Not crazy about the text, but neat idea. 8/10


As for the second one...Its nice. Although im not crazy about the series I definatly like the brushing done on it. 8.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome colors tho I dont fancy the black behind her 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 17, 2006)

The colors work REEEALLY well with the stock image.  10/10


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 17, 2006)

Its a Yu-Gi-Oh card but, an anime girl roflmao. 10/10

Uh, count this as my siggy lol


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice 9/10
asdasdasd


----------



## J c (Feb 17, 2006)

Pretty cool, 9/10~


----------



## Elric (Feb 17, 2006)

They are all pretty awesome 9/10 all


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

*10/10* i love it 
great sig


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 17, 2006)

Ahhh! Scary.  Save that for Halloween or something.  8/10, cause those are good drawin's


			
				NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Its a Yu-Gi-Oh card but, an anime girl roflmao. 10/10


Its a spoof of magic the gathering.


----------



## Elric (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL, 10/10 thats really funny, she should be unblockable though


----------



## Hazu (Feb 18, 2006)

love the colour pattern...its so harminic....makes me wanna...dfgaghhggh*falls asleep on keyboard*

9/10


----------



## Elric (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10 i like the faded feel  But what is the guy in the back doing to the other guy!?


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

i forgot who that is but i like the stock and border 9/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10
7.5/10


----------



## .Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks kool kinda chibi 10/10 GJ


----------



## aznguy28 (Feb 18, 2006)

how could i not like urahara? i give it a 8/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 18, 2006)

I give yourz 7.5/10   don't know who those guyz r xD


----------



## Crowe (Feb 18, 2006)

3/10 Gfx-wise. Body shot with a plain background and text.

6/10 non gfx-ish, creativity +


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

band of brothers is Cool with capital C XD
10/10
the style is great and the brushes match very good


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 18, 2006)

O.o.......... 8/10


----------



## .Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

It makes me laugh 10/10


----------



## Xirius (Feb 18, 2006)

Very Soft, 8/10


----------



## Misk (Feb 18, 2006)

Not bad 7.3/10


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 18, 2006)

8.5/10 just don't like the typo


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

love it 10/10


----------



## J c (Feb 18, 2006)

Kawaii desu~~~~10/10


----------



## SkriK (Feb 18, 2006)

10/10 I like the Ichigo sig the most


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

man KH pwns, plus what ever you did to that pic was a  good thing for it got you a 10/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10......Great as always.


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

the avy is just a wonderful animation 10/10 as well


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 18, 2006)

raging change it! (or make anew one...) 9/10 i still like it!...


----------



## Lingz (Feb 18, 2006)

Sig 1:

Funny but the contrasted red dosent flow and the text is not so good

6/10

Sig 2:

Hmmm....5/10

Sig 3:

Nice concept ^^ 
7/10

--


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

it has a certain beauty to it 10/10


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10
good overall


----------



## SkriK (Feb 18, 2006)

If it would have some more contrast and not been so grainy, i would've given it a 8 out of 10. But as it is now: 5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10 unique ^^
8/10 could have had a bit more going on not liking the spaced text althought the faint enlarged stock is interesting ^^


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

only thing missing is a border 9.9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 18, 2006)

I see you changed your avatar but your sigs are still kinda boring . 

However, your "valentine" message made up for the inadequacies 

7/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 18, 2006)

8/10
9/10 <-- love the lighting on the second one


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

10/10 so kawaii and the bg, and text are the best (you got mad skillz)


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

9.5/10 for the colour.

2/10 for the characters in the sig , i'm so sorry Ragin, my hatred led me to evil


----------



## Elric (Feb 19, 2006)

7/10 i dont think the stock blends in very well with the bg.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

love the color and the brushes 
the stock is one lovely artwork and blends in nicely
i like it alot

11/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 19, 2006)

@ jef: oh coolness. 9.77/10. // frenzi-ness


----------



## C?k (Feb 19, 2006)

7/10

temari is cool XP


----------



## SkriK (Feb 19, 2006)

7.8/10 some extra points for originality.


----------



## Cero (Feb 19, 2006)

your ney kairi one got a 10/10 as well for the same reasons


----------



## hayate-kun (Feb 19, 2006)

first one 8/10
second one 6/10(i think i should make you a new sig rn...)


----------



## Nathan (Feb 19, 2006)

^

9/10

Awesome stock and the colors blend nocely.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 19, 2006)

7.9/10  I like what you did with the stock there


----------



## Raziel (Feb 19, 2006)

9/10 Lurv teh colours!


----------



## Cero (Feb 19, 2006)

creepy dude, and the bg doesnt match 7/10
(new sig is being worked on)


----------



## SkriK (Feb 19, 2006)

1st one: 8.2/10 since it's so cute but has a plaing colored background.
2nd one: 6/10 don't really like it.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 19, 2006)

its pretty good kingdom hearts is ok..... 9


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 19, 2006)

its alright 6/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 19, 2006)

Background isn't anything special which is too bad because it doesn't groove with the stock. The text is poorly placed and the border is weak. The only saving aspects are the lighting and stock quality. 

5/10


----------



## SkriK (Feb 20, 2006)

1st: 5.3/10 Too much going, chaotic. The stock and background colors doesn't blend at all.
2nd: 6.7/10 It's a nice matrix effect, but im not too fancy of it.


----------



## Nill (Feb 24, 2006)

All og your sigs give a feeling of waiting..
Like it^^
1st - 9/10
2nd - 9/10


----------



## SkriK (Feb 24, 2006)

Who isn't waiting? KH2 is on it's way. ^_^
9/10 - lost 1 point for the green part on the left.


----------



## C?k (Feb 24, 2006)

9/10

ah i like the top blue one more the faded effects around the side are gr8! ^_^

in your second the colour choice is nice heh


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

8/10 the feeling of negative just makes me feel unhappy... (but the style is great...)


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 24, 2006)

9/10 some of ur pics r kinda weird but good overall


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 24, 2006)

it qoutes and a dvd cover 3


----------



## Cero (Feb 24, 2006)

looks cool...exept the bg's bg make it look low quality and the text is bleh 7/10


----------



## Nill (Feb 25, 2006)

7.7/10
It's alright.Like the stock


----------



## Elric (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, i dont really like the font though. 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

everything is awesome 10/10


----------



## Mulatto (Feb 25, 2006)

Love the child Sasuke grunge .

10/10


----------



## Elric (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks pretty cool 8/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 25, 2006)

7/10

cuuuute <3


----------



## Hazu (Feb 25, 2006)

ahahah.....very nice to look at as its really early in the morning....so...you get a 9/10
*falls asleep on keyboard*


----------



## Elric (Feb 25, 2006)

Cute! 9/10


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice nice nice......It's a nice gentle siggy 9/10!!


----------



## Raziel (Feb 25, 2006)

cool stock...7/10


----------



## Shogun (Feb 25, 2006)

How could you not like sayeed? 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

I love that image 10/10


----------



## vanh (Feb 25, 2006)

8.5/10 no comment


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

i like the stock....though the bg and text dont really match at all. Border is cool too so overall 7/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 25, 2006)

oooold!!! 
but _*still*_ a 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

lol 10/10 its too cute!!!
thats why i need a new one


----------



## Raziel (Feb 25, 2006)

8/10...first one is pretty cool!


----------



## Lingz (Feb 25, 2006)

8.5/10

Cool renders.

--


----------



## .Goku (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the colours and the lighting but the text is kinda hard to read so 9/10.


----------



## C?k (Feb 25, 2006)

7/10i like the faded effect


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 25, 2006)

7/10 looks like a big chees board


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 25, 2006)

8/10 liked the doom one. not so sure about the resevoir dogs one though =/


----------



## Hazu (Feb 25, 2006)

nice effect 
not bad, but still not worth more than a 8, colours are a bit dull and stock aint that great.....but the glowing cigar is...


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

>.< 100000000/10


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 25, 2006)

nice, not quite my style admittedly but nevertheless nice  8/10

*@ Hasuhana : I know what you mean about dull, but the screencap its from is pretty dark so i had a lot of trouble getting it to that point even (curse my useless ps skills )

@ RagingNinja : do you not think youve rated hasuhana's sig a little too much ?! O.o and im curious, how come youve got almost identical sigs?*


----------



## Hazu (Feb 25, 2006)

because I made his 
xD
ahahha...no..I mean...er...Im so sucky at english 
its a bit...erm....BAH I DUNNO HOW TO SAY IT!!! 
but anyway...I think its worth a 8/10...and your ps skills arent sucky...theyre...better than mine xD


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

yea and there are the same ppl inthe sigs...ed and al!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice 10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

only thing that bothers me is the text 8/10


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 25, 2006)

9/10 niiice ^^


----------



## Hazu (Feb 25, 2006)

a bit...chaotic, but ok otherwise ^^ 
stock could be better because the BG is so nice you could have done it a bit better...I would suggest adding a bit more white but thats maybe just beacause Im a real sucker for white X3
text is cool..*is jealous*
so Id say....a 7/10 all in all


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2006)

ok... but a little to dark 8


----------



## Elric (Feb 25, 2006)

Quite nice, change the typo, and ease up on the blending


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

i forgot the girls name from FLCL....though she called the kid takuun....well anyway i love the stock, text, and bg. Good work my dearfriend 9/10


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 25, 2006)

really nice. nice stock and brushing 

edit: oh yea , scoring.:S 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

I forgot the girls name from FLCL...i know she used to call the kid takuun.....anyway i love the stock, text and bg. Good Work my dear friend 9/10


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 25, 2006)

Name is Samejimi Mamimi and it was just a screencap so i sorta cheated so i didnt need to make a background :S


----------



## chuunin_hitokiri (Feb 25, 2006)

It's cool. Only problem is it's a bit too simple. 7/10.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 25, 2006)

speechless 5.9/10


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 25, 2006)

One on the bottom nice and one on top a bit blurry so in all....8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

Riku is so awesome, the bg and text is awesome as well. Only thingitneeds is a border 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2006)

Chibi Ed and Al! OMG so cuuute.  10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 25, 2006)

nice pic
a bit grim 
8.9/10
btw mines not suppose to have a border


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 25, 2006)

I dont really understand it but thats okay, a bit bright soo....8.7/ 10


----------



## Elric (Feb 25, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> i forgot the girls name from FLCL....though she called the kid takuun....well anyway i love the stock, text, and bg. Good work my dearfriend 9/10


She's from Somedays Dreamers 
Its ok... 6/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

truly amazing sig...flawless 10/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

Truly Amazing...Flawless 10/10


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2006)

i like it alot for some reason ~_~;; 10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 25, 2006)

Pretty cool 7/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2006)

Robin = sweetness. XD 9.5/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

pretty cool Fanart ? 

7/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 26, 2006)

i luffs it all 9/10


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

Heh, whittle Ewic is cute =X Nice simple design with decent art, 8/10.


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

cool and wuth a nice effect 
ID say a 8.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 26, 2006)

*scared*
9/10


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 26, 2006)

=O Awesome siggy. It looks so simple that its so awesome!

10/10

EDIT: Wtf for some reason my post got infront


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

cuuuute!!!! 
*runs away wid the naruto to huggle*
9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 26, 2006)

That flower over the face is really annoying. Simplistic but a little too empty on the far left.

6/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 26, 2006)

Soi Fong kicks ass and so is so cute in the stock! The text and bg is awesome i love it 9/10

Now this guy from AC was not all cool though the stock, text, and bg are nice 8.5/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

not that special, very simple, could be smaller, needs a clearer border and Im quite unsatified with the text 
7.5/10


----------



## .Goku (Feb 26, 2006)

i dont know i cant describe it in words i like it so much GJ


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 26, 2006)

9/10   Hot!!!!

xD


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

does it like manji......nice coulors!!! 
8/10!!! 
*oh and...er....when rating mine...you....can overlook the sudden patriotism....*
BUT ITS HOCKEY,DAMMIT!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 26, 2006)

its alright 8/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 26, 2006)

8/10
9/10
they're real nice


----------



## Cero (Feb 26, 2006)

cute like always....9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 26, 2006)

Kawaii stock 

Nice brightness... A little plain on the "background."

Bordering is ok and typo is just average.

6/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 26, 2006)

First is nice, try Brightness & Contrast layer up over the other layers. It is really plain and a B&C layer would really make it look a lot better. 7/10

Second: Style doesnt fit the stock at all. the brushing on the first signature might fit it but not the purple vector flowers/shapes. :/  6/10

Nice signature nonetheless, just me being picky.


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

#1 humhum.....Stock is cool, could be a bit clearer tho as its a bit....how do you say it...er.....dull?? *man I luvv that word* BG is great, font could be another colour 
Id say a 8.5/10
#" Love this one, however the flowery thingies should have been in a matching colour instead of purple, so, 8.5/10 on that too 

-edit- @Pek humm...like the colour, and..well...its just overall good (Dam you ) xD so...a 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2006)

m its ok i guess 8


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 26, 2006)

.01/10 ... too plain and points away for being in a homo fanclub.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 26, 2006)

0/10 not really good 

and crips suck bloods rule.....lol j/k


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2006)

I would give the one at bottom a 8/10.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 26, 2006)

9/10 HAWT!


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

7/10 
nice but....weird


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 26, 2006)

Detailed input will always be appreciated, pek :3

Well, at least by me.

Raziel, I still think a baby-blue background is a horrible for a black guy >.<

5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2006)

ok..................7


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 26, 2006)

It's a stock with text and a border... The only salvation it gets is that it's from Fullmetal Alchemist.

3/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 26, 2006)

1st. 4/10 it's decent, but the font, white around the stock and the texture in the border ruins it too much....

2nd. 5/10 bg looks like a ruined caleidoscope with spasms and text and font sucks. But you get a plus because of the cool border


----------



## starsun (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks kind of empty but... 6/10

_this was meant for Liraiel, no idea why mine came above his post..._


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 26, 2006)

8.5/10 nice and soft but text could look better
dont like the type of text where the letters are so separated


----------



## darkblaze117 (Feb 26, 2006)

I would give yours an 8/10 i like it but the font need to be changed.


----------



## starsun (Feb 26, 2006)

You giving me or Liraiel?
I give yours 10/10, your first pic is just fantastic!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 26, 2006)

4/10 bad bg and bad colors, no blending and font is bad...


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

@starsun nice brushing 
stock is average, text could be changed and colours a bit boring...
but till worth a 7/10

@ghost: 9/10 no comment


----------



## darkblaze117 (Feb 26, 2006)

very nice i rate yours a ten out of ten.  very clear!


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 26, 2006)

Cute. Cant point out any horrible faults or anything xD. 8.5/10  



Beat to it heh...Well I really dig predator even though the siggy is kinda meh... 8/10


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 26, 2006)

nice i like it but what is that random foot O.o

*9.2/10*


----------



## Hazu (Feb 26, 2006)

said it b4 and say it again...a bit to plain and blurry but a nice idea 
7.5/10


----------



## SkriK (Feb 26, 2006)

Not much visible artistry in this one. Seems like you added some lines, text and a brush stroke. And ofcourse some contrast. But it still looks awesome.
8.7/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

7/10 overall

i duno they all seem kinda dull to me with no catchy brushing or anything


----------



## Drama (Feb 26, 2006)

8/10 very nice.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 26, 2006)

Napthagases, that's Chunli's foot... If you look closely you can see that it's attached to her leg... and that she's wearing jeans. It's really easy if you've seen the original stock before and the foot isn't random 

iced-out-snowman, I'll be honest, asian women aren't my thing 

It's an interesting concept you have going but a little more time and thought should have been put into it to make it look better. As of now it's just average: 5/10


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2006)

10/10.....oh why did you have to die Aries  lol


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Feb 26, 2006)

A little plain and I don't like the sharpness. I'm sorry, I just don't like this at all. Although, i can't tell for sure how much effort was put into this, but I trust it was a good amount so I'll give it a 6.5/10


----------



## Elric (Feb 26, 2006)

c00lies -9/10 overall!


----------



## rinka (Feb 27, 2006)

So cute! 9/10 <3


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

loverly 
could have used other colours though...so...i guess a 7.7/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmm interesting. i like how you put the text there. nice one hasu!

8.97/10. ^^


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

ahaha..I always loved the monkey one.....8.5/10
the top one is...er......weird but very original however not such a great piece of art ....but I like it...so its a 5/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 27, 2006)

Those eyes creep me out........10/10!!!!


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

cowgal 
xD
not really even pretty...so.......4/10 for smexxyness


----------



## vanh (Feb 27, 2006)

scary eyes, 9/10


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 27, 2006)

alot of fan clubs 8/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

just a lot of banners O.O 
2/10 very chaotic


----------



## rolobio (Feb 27, 2006)

wow... you post alot! anyays! i like it! its different from the usual anime theme, which is a good thing! but... i dunno it seems alllmost lacking in something... like the desaturation between the right and the left, makes it different which is a good...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

It's alright I suppose. The weird random junk on the right is interesting, doesn't really fit the stock, but whatever!

8/10


----------



## rolobio (Feb 27, 2006)

oh wow... lol give you points for originality... thats for sure... gotta hand it to the mspaint people... takes some skill..... and a whole lotta patience! but its just too... yeah 6/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

ehehe...here I am again...c'mon, Im a spamwhore, I cant resist it 

ok....for you....lets see the background is a bit chaotic but I must say I kinda like it (>.<)  and If your avva hadnt been in orange I would have said that the...sonic(?) would look better in black and white...but then again it does provide a good contrast 
so Ill say...7.5/10 all in all...


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 27, 2006)

The make-up is bad!! ......Its a nice siggy though!!I like the fading to black and white....8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 27, 2006)

On the one hand, you get points for improving the stock. On the other, the way you blend the stock in with the background still fails at life. To be honest, she looks a lot bulkier in the arms than she should due to the cloudy brushing.

5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG SOI FONG!! AND ARIETH!

Soi Fong ~ very sexyu withoneof my fav chars!. Nice Bg and border and well as the brushing 9.5/10

Arieth ~ I love the stock, text and bg on this one. But the border tome somewhat doesnt match 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 27, 2006)

nicceee 11


----------



## darkblaze117 (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice.  The soft colors go well with the theme of the picture.  i give it a 10/10.  Great job!


----------



## Sasuke-Kun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yours are awesome  Unlike mine, mine is retarded


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

fisr off...the stock is kickass...only problem is it blurred and low q. Needs a border and ameture text. Nice try though 
i give it a 7/10


----------



## rinka (Feb 27, 2006)

Ed and Al!! How cute!! <333 I love the brightnest! 

10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty nice... decent quality as well. I don't like the typo and the background does not match the stock all that well.

6.5/10


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice but the first is a bit boring but ill give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Renegade Raine (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it would be a bit better if it were longer in width, but it isn't too bad. 7/10


----------



## Elric (Feb 28, 2006)

I like it, very original, the statement is very true  8/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 28, 2006)

10/10
I just love the colour  and it's happy


----------



## vanh (Feb 28, 2006)

9/10, i'm feeling generous today


----------



## Hazu (Feb 28, 2006)

7/10
dstock and background don match 
like the font


----------



## rinka (Feb 28, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> Pretty nice... decent quality as well. I don't like the typo and the background does not match the stock all that well.
> 
> 6.5/10



What typo??

@hasuhana:

Cool, but if the whole sig is colorful (not greyish at right corner) it'll be better! 

8.5/10


----------



## rolobio (Feb 28, 2006)

good stock and background, but they dont blend well together, text looks good... 7/10


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2006)

10/10 your sig is asome^_^


----------



## lekki (Feb 28, 2006)

7/10 for the black and white.
I like it alot.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 28, 2006)

7.5/10
?/10 
you perv XDDDD
Lekki amigo long time no seen


----------



## Hazu (Feb 28, 2006)

7/10

erm.........yeah....O____________________________O


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 28, 2006)

The eyes it's the eyes!!  8,5/10


----------



## rolobio (Feb 28, 2006)

oh soooo true 10/10!


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not really a huge fan of that stock image of Tsunade, love the background though... 8/10


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 28, 2006)

11/10
Bronz is the best at ps


----------



## rolobio (Feb 28, 2006)

creepy... but has style 9/10!


----------



## Nill (Feb 28, 2006)

Very hot and sexy
10/10


----------



## rolobio (Feb 28, 2006)

love the wings and the colors! border is kindo big though... 9.8/10!


----------



## train (Feb 28, 2006)

10/10 rolobio because of the orichmaru pic


----------



## Cero (Feb 28, 2006)

never seen those gundams before 0_0
no border are text or anything..just a screenshot 7/10


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 28, 2006)

9/10 the cuteness killed my siggy 
 peach is a lovely color 
love it


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 28, 2006)

coool i guess 5


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice. I like the stock.


----------



## train (Feb 28, 2006)

10/10 because of riku being in kingdom hearts


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 28, 2006)

It's just a stock image... and lq at that.

2/10


----------



## rolobio (Feb 28, 2006)

GAAAAZ! 10/10!

aaaand 9/10 cause the render seems to have some white pixels on the left of her sleeve, and her hair as well...


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmm... Using your ranking system

5/10... the face was lightened up too much and I don't like the boarder
7/10... the edges of the stock image seem a bit rough.

@Jeff88:  I wish I was the best! *blushes*


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks you two. You're the first to bring attention to that and now that I think of it, it really is pretty damned sloppy (especially for me). 

You hang interesting stuff on your walls. Interesting concept btw. Not the highest quality images but I guess that's inevitable unless you have your own server or something... 6.5/10


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 28, 2006)

Omg, Invader Zim!!! 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 28, 2006)

EDIT: Man I'm bad... Very colorful and I like the text on top... 9/10

I just rated your latest, but I do like the newest one... 8.5/10

@rolobio:  Sorry I missed yours... 9/10, 10/10 if you made all of your text white.


----------



## rinka (Mar 1, 2006)

Hm.. 4/10 I don't really like it =/


----------



## Elric (Mar 1, 2006)

1) 7/10
2) 8.5/10
3) 7/10


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Mar 1, 2006)

8/10 blending could be a little better, but overall its pretty good. luv the Bg


----------



## C?k (Mar 1, 2006)

9/10

very nice, love the design layout and colours used.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

@ Tj;; ya..its cool. i like how you used the different shades of blue/turquoise.

9.74/10


----------



## Elric (Mar 1, 2006)

original Concept 8/10


----------



## rinka (Mar 1, 2006)

Not bad but the background seems to mix with the character's outfit.. both are greyish..

8/10


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

@ rinka: 

tsubasa sig - 8.28/10
kingdom hearts II sig - 9.6/10
leon kennedy sig - 9.8/10


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool pinkish siggy, matches with the avi.
8.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Mar 1, 2006)

7.5/10   .n_n. kawaii~


----------



## C?k (Mar 1, 2006)

9/10

very nice, love the design layout and colours used.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 1, 2006)

Different and nice, maybe a bit to simple but hey, simplicity rox. 7.5/10


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 1, 2006)

Pek allways has pretty Sigs 

10/10 the lighting is out of this world


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 1, 2006)

....

3/10

The whole thing almost looks like a scanned hand drawn image.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 1, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 3/10
> 
> The whole thing almost looks like a scanned hand drawn image.


it is  
i made everything with a paintbrush and a pencil 

nice sigs 8.5/10


----------



## starsun (Mar 1, 2006)

uhm... dont really know what to say but.. 6/10


----------



## rolobio (Mar 1, 2006)

um.. colorings not so bad, but the contrast in the shading and such is too high 5/10

itachi!!! small... 9/10 and spiderman, i saw the original of this, so theres not much changed on it... 8/10


----------



## RikuAngel (Mar 1, 2006)

Very colorful. I like that. 9.9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 1, 2006)

A lot of people are hating on that spiderman sig 

5/10.

The images are ok but the stock is kinda faded odly and the writing over it doesn't look nice. The background appears to be mostly a stock...


----------



## Elric (Mar 2, 2006)

Both are nice 7.5/10


----------



## C?k (Mar 2, 2006)

7.7/10

pretty good, icy effect with the grey and blue you used.


----------



## rinka (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool! I really love it! o_O

10/10!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 2, 2006)

7/10 for you...


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

@ blacklusterseph: pretty cool. japanese style? =-=-=-=-= 9.3/10


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

its good but could us some more color 8


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

7.5/10 for ya


----------



## rinka (Mar 2, 2006)

1st: 7/10 The big text doesn't have the word "Full"

2nd: 5/10 I don't really like this style of sig..

Edit: Uh.. vanh is faster than me o.o;;

@Vanh: Don't really like the bcakground, but overall it's ok
8/10


----------



## De Monies (Mar 2, 2006)

8/10
' ''' '' '


----------



## Ghokun (Mar 2, 2006)

7/10 :////


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 2, 2006)

Simple animation but I like it.  8.5/10

Rate this guy too please... (note it takes about 40 seconds to go full cycle)


----------



## Drama (Mar 2, 2006)

10/10! nice to see somethin NEW. very good job!


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

very nicely done 9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 2, 2006)

it alright 6/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

like i said b4 ...nice 9/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

...cute one... 9/10... hey RN...I had to cancel your request... -_- ... i'm really busy to draw... besides i have to reinstall all my programs... sorry


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 2, 2006)

I find the first one amusing, but the quality of the stock is kind of low... 7.5/10

Amusing... 7/10.  Get rid of the text, "like me" and go straight to the "Blind Itachi" then I would give the second one a much higher score... 9/10

Please rate this in addition to my current sig


----------



## rolobio (Mar 2, 2006)

lol nice love the... scrolling... effect... thingy....

9/10


----------



## darkblaze117 (Mar 2, 2006)

hmmm. i like it i giev it a 10/10.  Nice work!


----------



## Skyexx (Mar 2, 2006)

Meh, it looks alright I guess... 5/10


----------



## RikuAngel (Mar 2, 2006)

Kinda cool. 7/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

i love everything about it. KH2 is awesome! the bg and stocks are really nice and the fade 9/10


----------



## RikuAngel (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks alot! I love all of the sigs you have currently  10/10!


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm drunk so like a bagilion out of ten... but seriously though 9/10. *belch*

someone please rate both seperately...


----------



## rinka (Mar 2, 2006)

Both: 6/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

i love evreything but that weird font 8.5/10


----------



## Elric (Mar 2, 2006)

Cute! 9/10
Naruto 8/10 <----time for a change?


----------



## Cero (Mar 3, 2006)

lol nope i will always keep that naruto sig forever! XD
Nice stock i guess XD i like the text and bg too 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 3, 2006)

Still drunk! Woohoo! well 10/10 as I said in the avy thread (when I was sober) It is just too cute!

One more time (or maybe again who knows)


----------



## Elric (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL, nice photo editing, 9/10!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2006)

8.5/10 I like it a lot...


----------



## rolobio (Mar 3, 2006)

like the vector, but kindo plain... 8/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 3, 2006)

8/10, nice, but i don't like Oro


----------



## C?k (Mar 3, 2006)

9/10

really good! love the colours shika pwns ^_^


----------

